# OOC: Endur's Return to TOEE part 2



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

OOC: Endur's Return to TOEE part 2

Character Thread (PCs and major NPCs)
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120203

OOC Thread part 1
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120065

OOC Thread part 2


IC Thread part 1
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120587

IC Thread part 2
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=138020

Players
Dalamar:  Kerwyn, Dwarven Spellthief (was Suel Human)
Isida Kep'Tukari:  Craven Proudheart, Human Paladin of St. Cuthbert
Manzanita: Torn (Rowena Eldred), Human Cleric
Paxus Asclepius:  Belaver Thornfoot, Halfling Druid
Pyrex:  Raner Bluestone, Dwarven Fighter
Seonaid: Toriah, Goblin Rogue (was Half-elven)
Thanee:  Lenya, Rhennee Warlock
Xael:  Lylamwyn Aleandlues, Dwarven Wizard (was Gray Elf)


----------



## Xael (Jun 30, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Dalamar: Kerwin, male Human Suel Spellthief



It's Kerwyn, not Kerwin. 

Does the Scroll of Protection from Elements (Fire) equal _Protection From Energy_ or _Resist Energy_ (since it doesn't exist in 3.5)?

I removed all of Spugnoir's items in the loot list. *Sniff* Except the bolts that Kerwyn took and used...


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2005)

Protection from Energy.  

I have a number of 3.0 to 3.5 conversions.  Some I'm doing ahead of time, some I'm doing on the fly, and some I did and forget about.  i.e. I converted the scroll in my notes, but then read the treasure list out of the module and not out of my notes.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 30, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Kerwyn and Toriah are receiving their bed rest.





			
				Endur said:
			
		

> The party gathers together after leaving Spugnoir's house and takes the female cultist to Elmo's house.



Are these two quotes conflicting, or does the latter mean only those that were delivering said items to Spugnoir's house?


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2005)

It was deliberately ambiguous so that you and Toriah can choose what you are doing.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Are these two quotes conflicting, or does the latter mean only those that were delivering said items to Spugnoir's house?


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 30, 2005)

Guess Kerwyn is there playing cards and hoping that some cheating will get past his opponents due to their intoxicated state even though his hands are shaky due to the disease, then


----------



## Xael (Jun 30, 2005)

Do we have any idea how powerful Jaroo the Druid is? I'd prefer to return Spugnoir to life, but if the Canoness is too cheap of a bastard to cast _Raise Dead_, we might be able to pick enough cash from the loot for Lylamwyn to pay for the _Reincanate_ material component. With luck, Hommlet would have a Kobold potion-brewer or something...

Well, he's planning on asking Jaroo anyway tomorrow, but anyway.


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2005)

Master Jaroo, Canoness Y'Dey, Lord Burne, and Lord Rufus are the highest level NPCs in town.  So Jaroo is probably a similar level to Y'Dey.


----------



## Xael (Jun 30, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Master Jaroo, Canoness Y'Dey, Lord Burne, and Lord Rufus are the highest level NPCs in town. So Jaroo is probably a similar level to Y'Dey.



Cool. When are we skipping to morning and the inevitable death or escape of our beloved cultist prisoner? 

I'm not paranoid, no...


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2005)

After a comment like that, I might just surprise you and let your prisoner remain in custody.  (I figured out what I was going to do about the prisoner before you made your post, by the way).



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Cool. When are we skipping to morning and the inevitable death or escape of our beloved cultist prisoner?
> 
> I'm not paranoid, no...


----------



## Xael (Jun 30, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> After a comment like that, I might just surprise you and let your prisoner remain in custody.



It's just that prisoners seem to have this *tendency to die*.  

I suppose that at least one of the three guards now actually might have a chance to scream or something, but only one guard? Not a chance... 

Edit: This happens in about 99% of the games I've played in (okay, maybe not), and if the prisoner doesn't die, then he usually doesn't actually know anything etc.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice! These mental images really help. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 30, 2005)

Toriah's likewise not going to do anything interesting, unless someone comes to get him. He's content to wait until he's feeling completely better. I'll post soon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2005)

Finally got Craven's post up, had to do some thinking...


----------



## Endur (Jul 1, 2005)

*LEVEL UP: Everyone is level 5*

Everyone is level 5 now.

Current Party Status (After Belaver casts _Cure Light Wounds _ x4 and _Cure Minor Wounds_ x4 on the party)
Neshi (ghoul fever) 
Belaver  
Kerwyn (-3, ghoul fever, -1 dex) 
Lenya  
Toriah (ghoul fever, -2 con, -2 dex) 
Raner  
Black Cat (ghoul fever, -1 con)
Lylamwyn 
Craven


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome, all leveled up.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 1, 2005)

Crud. Can someone post leveling stats for rogues and prereqs for shadowdancers and duelists? I don't know them off the top of my head and I don't have access to my books for another 5 weeks.


----------



## Endur (Jul 1, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Crud. Can someone post leveling stats for rogues and prereqs for shadowdancers and duelists? I don't know them off the top of my head and I don't have access to my books for another 5 weeks.




Don't forget the SRD.  There are websites that have the Rogue and other D20 stats.  

http://srd.plush.org/rogue.html

http://srd.plush.org/duelist.html

http://srd.plush.org/shadowdancer.html

I spend about 50% of the time away from my books.  I just travel with my laptop and the module.

Whether you are going for either PRC, I think you'll have to wait to 8th or 9th level.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice, thanks. I will have to wait, but I need to get my prereqs set so I can do it.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 1, 2005)

Today, Belaver uses his new Remove Disease spell on Neshi and the cat; tomorrow, on Kerwyn and Toriah, and then will have the posted spell selection.


----------



## Xael (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Nice! These mental images really help.



Nggh! I want to murder somebody! 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Everyone is level 5 now.



Fireballs! *Burst of insane laughter.*

Ahem. Yes. Cool.


----------



## Endur (Jul 1, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Nggh! I want to murder somebody!




Hey, you wanted her in custody.


----------



## Xael (Jul 1, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Hey, you wanted her in custody.



It was worth it. We now have at least two more people we need to interrogate.  Probably three.

Edit: ...but that means I won't get to murder anybody. Damn.


----------



## Endur (Jul 1, 2005)

Lylamwyn Spellcraft check 7+14=21
Lenya Spellcraft check 8+8=16

Lylamwyn knows that the spell commonly known as _Detect Magic_ does not actually detect magic.  Instead, it functions as "Detect Spell, Spell-like ability, and Magic Item".  If Jaroo (or whoever was disguised as Jaroo) used a supernatural ability to disguise himself as Elmo, it could not be detected by the spell _Detect Magic._


----------



## Xael (Jul 1, 2005)

Cool. So we're talking about a shapechanger that we have absolutely no chance to find by any magical means. 

Sounds fun.


----------



## Endur (Jul 1, 2005)

True Seeing would work.  Stuff like that.  Even Demons only radiate as magical if they were summoned (you detect the summoning spell, not the Demon).



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Cool. So we're talking about a shapechanger that we have absolutely no chance to find by any magical means.
> 
> Sounds fun.


----------



## Xael (Jul 1, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> True Seeing would work. Stuff like that. Even Demons only radiate as magical if they were summoned (you detect the summoning spell, not the Demon).



Yeah, but if the demon uses a wand of _Disguise Self_, then it would detect as an Illusion aura. And _Alter Self_ would show up as Transmutation. So we actually have a chance of finding the demon, if it's around. 

Maybe.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll have Raner levelled & reposted later this morning after I respond IC.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 1, 2005)

Unless, of course, it happens to have Alternate Form, which is (Su) 

Kerwyn upped to 5th level, now ready to borrow Lenya's Eldritch Blast or Craven's Special Mount


----------



## Endur (Jul 1, 2005)

Horse Thievery is a Hanging Offense in Hommlet.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Kerwyn upped to 5th level, now ready to borrow Lenya's Eldritch Blast or Craven's Special Mount




For that matter, witchcraft is also a hanging offense in Hommlet.



Sorry, I'm just laughing uncontrollably at the idea of Craven going to summon "Courage"; the horse not showing up.  Then Kerwyn rides around the corner on "Courage" and says he is ready to go on an adventure.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

And then Craven would be forced to have a duel, and Kerwyn might get a few bruises...


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 1, 2005)

That's hilarious.  I never would'a thought to have a spellthief steal the summoned mount. 

Raner's been updated, including changes for the forthcoming trip to the blacksmith.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 1, 2005)

If only Special Mount wasn't a Calling effect and paladins had the ability multiple times per day. Then us both could ride to battle with our Courage 

But everyone knows that Craven doesn't have a horse like that, so Kerwyn couldn't have stolen a horse like that, no? 

Now I'm starting to wonder what would happen if Kerwyn used Steal Spell Effect on a summoned creature... technically speaking, the creature would disappear since it wasn't affected by the summoning spell anymore, and since none of the Summon Monster lists have "Kerwyn" on them, he couldn't be affected by it


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 1, 2005)

And Xael just reminded me that I need to remove Spugnoir's goggles from my equipment *sniff*


----------



## Endur (Jul 1, 2005)

Depending on the spell, I think its quite possible Kerwyn could dispel a summoned creature by stealing the "summoning".  Although I won't comment on whether or not I think "Kerwyn" could be affected by it.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Now I'm starting to wonder what would happen if Kerwyn used Steal Spell Effect on a summoned creature... technically speaking, the creature would disappear since it wasn't affected by the summoning spell anymore, and since none of the Summon Monster lists have "Kerwyn" on them, he couldn't be affected by it





Just imagining Kerwyn sneak attacking a summoned demon.  Demon disappears.  Kerwyn starts attacking the party.  After the spell expires, Kerwyn goes to the Abyss.


----------



## Xael (Jul 1, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> In the message from Naquent to Dunrat, Naquent mentioned a place called Rastor. Lylamwyn has heard that Rastor is a trading post in the Lortmil Mountains where Orc Tribes trade with unscrupulous human merchants. (Knowledge Geography 17+5=22)



So, how far is this Rastor and/or Lortmil Mountains? Not that we're going there anytime soon, right?


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 1, 2005)

I think I'm all leveled up now. Nothing exciting happens at 5th, right?


----------



## Endur (Jul 1, 2005)

Rastor is 150 to 200 miles from Hommlet.  On the other side of the Kron Hills.  

The Temple of Elemental Evil and Nulb are about thirty miles from Hommlet.  

Verbobonc is about 90 miles from Hommlet.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> So, how far is this Rastor and/or Lortmil Mountains? Not that we're going there anytime soon, right?




Raner's Diamond Mine is also in the Lortmils, somewhere near Rastor.


----------



## Endur (Jul 1, 2005)

*Lylamwyn Crafting Magic Items*

Xael-- When Lylamwyn wants to craft magic items, just go ahead and spend the time and gold to craft the items.  Mark on your character sheet how much exp you have spent on creating items to date.  And I'll just delay your level up (i.e. I'll have one level up for everyone but Lylamwyn, and another Level up for Lylamwyn sometime later).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I think I'm all leveled up now. Nothing exciting happens at 5th, right?




Same as with the Warlock... +1d6. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jul 2, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Xael-- When Lylamwyn wants to craft magic items, just go ahead and spend the time and gold to craft the items. Mark on your character sheet how much exp you have spent on creating items to date. And I'll just delay your level up (i.e. I'll have one level up for everyone but Lylamwyn, and another Level up for Lylamwyn sometime later).



Sure thing. When we actually have enough money to buy something, as the group as whole has about 600 gp as loot at the moment and the rest as items.  I suspect that the Return to TOEE has some kind of time limit before the cultists destroy the world or something (33 days?), but I hope to have a chance to craft a few minor items. A Dragon's hoard would probably boost our cash reserves nicely. 

I mean, Lylamwyn has to buy spells too...

But if/when we make the trip to Verbobonc, then Lylamwyn should be able to make a few +1 Weapons and/or Armor on the way back. Every item helps and so on, but I doubt we'll be sitting for weeks in Hommlet and wait for Lylamwyn to craft and scribe.


----------



## Endur (Jul 2, 2005)

Travel Times (on foot or with wagons)
Hommlet to Moathouse: 1 day
Hommlet to Temple of Elemental Evil/Nulb: 2 days
Hommlet to Verbobonc: 6 days
Hommlet to Rastor: 16 days (because of hills and lack of roads, would be 12 days otherwise)

Verbobonc to Temple of Elemental Evil/Nulb: 6 days 
Verbobonc to Rastor: 12 days (bypasses the Kron Hills)

Traveling on horseback will cut travel time in half.


----------



## Xael (Jul 2, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Travel Times (on foot or with wagons)
> Hommlet to Temple of Elemental Evil/Nulb: 3 days
> Hommlet to Verbobonc: 7 days
> 
> Traveling on horseback will cut travel time in half.



Hmm. So if we go to Verbobonc, sell/buy stuff and travel back to Hommlet and then to Temple, Lylamwyn could craft about 10,000 worth of magic items or learn 10 spells.

Not bad, not bad.


----------



## Endur (Jul 2, 2005)

If you are concerned about time, and I'm not commenting on whether you should or should not be concerned about time.

Hommlet to Moathouse: 1 day
Time at Moathouse: ?
Moathouse to Hommlet: 1 day
Time in Hommlet: ?
Hommlet to Verbobonc: 6 days
Time in Verbobonc: ?
Verbobonc to TOEE/Nulb: 6 days
Time in TOEE/Nulb: ?
TOEE/Nulb to Verbobonc: 6 days
Time in Verbobonc: ?
Verbobonc to Rastor: 12 days


----------



## Xael (Jul 2, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> If you are concerned about time, and I'm not commenting on whether you should or should not be concerned about time.



Thanks. I hope we get some kind of a really big hint in time if we waste too much time.  Now, the scroll with 33 day/night thingie might be considered a hint but anyway...



> Renne brings a gift to the party of the following potions: ...Hiding, Swimming...



Converted to Elixir of Hiding and Elixir of Swimming in 3.5 (Wondrous Items)?

We have lots of potions. Seriously. I've never seen as many different kind of potions at a time with anybody. Well, maybe Spugnoir has even more potions, but that doesn't count.

I've seen and had about 25 potions of Cure Light Wounds with my character, but that's different since we didn't have a Cleric in the party...


----------



## Endur (Jul 2, 2005)

well, this is not a hint, but that scroll was 1000 years old.  If there was a 33 day time limit, its probably expired by now. 



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Thanks. I hope we get some kind of a really big hint in time if we waste too much time.  Now, the scroll with 33 day/night thingie might be considered a hint but anyway...


----------



## Endur (Jul 2, 2005)

Yes.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Converted to Elixir of Hiding and Elixir of Swimming in 3.5 (Wondrous Items)?


----------



## Endur (Jul 2, 2005)

ummm, errr, maybe you didn't notice, but you don't have a cleric in this party either.    



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> We have lots of potions. Seriously. I've never seen as many different kind of potions at a time with anybody. Well, maybe Spugnoir has even more potions, but that doesn't count.
> 
> I've seen and had about 25 potions of Cure Light Wounds with my character, but that's different since we didn't have a Cleric in the party...


----------



## Xael (Jul 2, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> ummm, errr, maybe you didn't notice, but you don't have a cleric in this party either.



Bah, we have a Druid and a Paladin, and a Warlock who can use wands. And even Wands of Cure Light Wounds have better rate of gp to healing than potions.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2005)

Yes, we need some wands! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 2, 2005)

Sadly, there is no wand store in Hommlet.  Just a Potion Store (that is temporarily closed) and a Scroll store (Lylamwyn's father's alleged friend Zerosh).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2005)

Xael, can you link to the posts in the IC containing the documents from the items in the treasure list in the RG (1000 years old scroll, book, etc)?

That would be cool! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Sadly, there is no wand store in Hommlet.  Just a Potion Store (that is temporarily closed) and a Scroll store (Lylamwyn's father's alleged friend Zerosh).




Well, we can still find some in Verbobonc.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 2, 2005)

That's true.  CLW wands sell like hotcakes in Verbobonc.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, we can still find some in Verbobonc.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Xael, can you link to the posts in the IC containing the documents from the items in the treasure list in the RG (1000 years old scroll, book, etc)?
> 
> That would be cool!



Sure. Good idea actually, since I have completely forgotten which scroll had what in it.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> That's true.  CLW wands sell like hotcakes in Verbobonc.




Great! 


Xael: Aid is a 2nd level spell, the scroll is thus worth 150 gp. And Festrath "Cloack" should be a Cloak. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Xael: Aid is a 2nd level spell, the scroll is thus worth 150 gp. And Festrath "Cloack" should be a Cloak.



Fixed.

Nobody has yet been interested in the Masterwork weapon we're supposed to get from the smiths. I'm quite sure there are people who have more use for it than Lylamwyn, so somebody take it.


----------



## Endur (Jul 2, 2005)

Kerwyn and Toriah have +1 melee weapons.  Craven and Raner have MW melee weapons and mighty composite longbows.  Belaver, Lenya, and Lylamwyn do not have any MW weapons.  

So it makes sense to either give the MW weapon to one of the spellcasters, have it be a MW missile weapon for Kerwyn or Toriah, or a backup MW melee weapon for a character that already has a melee weapon.  

The MW weapon could also be of a special material (silver or cold iron) if you desire.

Also, you have a +1 dagger with the name Festrath written on it that someone could use as a backup weapon (or you could sell it in Verbobonc).



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Nobody has yet been interested in the Masterwork weapon we're supposed to get from the smiths. I'm quite sure there are people who have more use for it than Lylamwyn, so somebody take it.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 2, 2005)

Toriah wouldn't object to a MW missile weapon . . . but he hasn't said anything since he has that +1 rapier (as noted by Endur).


----------



## Endur (Jul 2, 2005)

Someone cries out, "The Eagles are Coming"


----------



## Endur (Jul 3, 2005)

Mama Blue Dragon taught Baby Utreshimon that there are three categories of targets.

1. Enemy Flyers.
2. Metal Skinned Humans on Horseback.
3. All others.

Baby Utreshimon was going to kill Craven and Xaod on his next attack run if the Eagles hadn't intervened.

Also, that's one of the reasons he didn't attack the first time, he just chased you downstairs.  He didn't consider you a threat the first time.

Utreshimon had 15 ranks of Hide.


----------



## Xael (Jul 4, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Undistributed (42,534 gp, 33 cp):*



Love.



Start making reservations. Then we'll sell the leftover stuff and Lylamwyn can start taking orders for magical items.  Stat boosters, Cloaks of Resistance +1, Cloaks and Boots of Elvenkind, Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (If Belaver can help with _Barkskin_ spell), Pearls of Power (1st-3rd level) and +1 Weapons and Armor are withing his power to make (Stat boosters need some spells bought, but that's minor. Belaver might be able to help a bit on that.). He'll give a 10% discount to the members of the party (and probably a share for Belaver if he can help).

Endur: Can Belaver help Lylamwyn to craft stuff by supplying spells?


----------



## Endur (Jul 4, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Endur: Can Belaver help Lylamwyn to craft stuff by supplying spells?




Hey, you are the one who plays wizards all the time.  The DMG rules seem to say that's ok.  Which really makes Lenya's character quite useful at level 12+.

I'm questionable about Lylamwyn crafting Pearls of Power, but the rest seems reasonable.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Hey, you are the one who plays wizards all the time.








> The DMG rules seem to say that's ok.  Which really makes Lenya's character quite useful at level 12+.




That's a long way still... 

Does Lenya get some ranks in Knowledge (roleplaying), too? 



> I'm questionable about Lylamwyn crafting Pearls of Power, but the rest seems reasonable.




Should work, caster level is not a prerequisite AFAIK.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 4, 2005)

*Greyhawk Trivia Contest*

Can you identify the following characters, events, and organizations and the role they play in Greyhawk history:

1.  Canoness Y'Dey of Hommlet
2.  Battle of Emridy Meadows
3.  Demon Queen of Fungi
4.  Temple of Elemental Evil
5.  Otto
6.  Nulb
7.  Old One/Dark God/Ruler of the Lands in Darkness/Terror of the World
8.  St. Cuthbert
9.  Robilar
10.Circle of Eight
11.Princes of Elemental Evil
12.Spider Queen/Goddess of the Dark Elves
13.Six Fingered Demon Prince of Sorcerors/Father of the Old One
14.Immortal Witch that ruled Perrenland a century ago/Mother of the Old One
15.Scarlet Brotherhood
16.Prince Thrommel
17.Seekers/Suel Necromancers
18. Elder Elemental Eye 
19. Destroyer of the World/Elder Evil/Banished Beyond Time and Space by the Gods
20. Canon Hazen and the Crook of Rao/The Flight of the Fiends in the Greyhawk Wars

You can find references to all of these in Canoness Y'Dey's words of advice in the IC thread.


----------



## Xael (Jul 4, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Hey, you are the one who plays wizards all the time. The DMG rules seem to say that's ok. Which really makes Lenya's character quite useful at level 12+.



I had a vague memory of it being correct, but I glanced at the books and didn't manage to find anything relating to it. I was half-asleep though, so I might just have skipped it. 

And yes, Warlocks are so useful...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Can you identify the following characters, events, and organizations and the role they play in Greyhawk history:




Let's see...

1.  Canoness Y'Dey of Hommlet
[SBLOCK]The head of the church of St. Cuthbert in Hommlet and one of the 'adventurers' that brought down the ToEE the last time.[/SBLOCK]
2.  Battle of Emridy Meadows
[SBLOCK]A large battle, where the forces of good won over the minions of the ToEE.[/SBLOCK]
3.  Demon Queen of Fungi
[SBLOCK]The power behind the ToEE the last time. Don't recall the name, tho.[/SBLOCK]
4.  Temple of Elemental Evil
[SBLOCK]A place of dark power, located near Hommlet. Already brought down twice, I think.[/SBLOCK]
5.  Otto
[SBLOCK]One of the great wizards from Mordenkainen's Circle of Eight. Or was that Elmo's brother? [/SBLOCK]
6.  Nulb
[SBLOCK]A seedy town located near Hommlet, now deserted.[/SBLOCK]
7.  Old One/Dark God/Ruler of the Lands in Darkness/Terror of the World
[SBLOCK]No idea. On second thought... Could that be Iuz?[/SBLOCK]
8.  St. Cuthbert
[SBLOCK]A LN deity.[/SBLOCK]
9.  Robilar
[SBLOCK]No idea.[/SBLOCK]
10.Circle of Eight
[SBLOCK]The great wizards (Mordenkainen (the leader), Bigby, Tasha, Otto, Nystul, Tenser, etc)[/SBLOCK]
11.Princes of Elemental Evil
[SBLOCK]No idea. Some demon or elemental lords probably.[/SBLOCK]
12.Spider Queen/Goddess of the Dark Elves
[SBLOCK]Lolth. I actually know her from FR better, where she is the ex-wife of Corellon Larethian turned evil and banished into the darkness.[/SBLOCK]
13.Six Fingered Demon Prince of Sorcerors/Father of the Old One
[SBLOCK]No idea.[/SBLOCK]
14.Immortal Witch that ruled Perrenland a century ago/Mother of the Old One
[SBLOCK]No idea.[/SBLOCK]
15.Scarlet Brotherhood
[SBLOCK]A dangerous group of power, not quite sure what they did/do exactly, tho. Probably try to overthrow the king and so on.[/SBLOCK]
16.Prince Thrommel
[SBLOCK]The heir to the throne of Greyhawk. Missing since the battle of Emridy Meadows.[/SBLOCK]
17.Seekers/Suel Necromancers
[SBLOCK]No idea. Heard the name, but can't really put it anywhere.[/SBLOCK]
18. Elder Elemental Eye 
[SBLOCK]Supposedly some evil elemental deity of great power.[/SBLOCK]
19. Destroyer of the World/Elder Evil/Banished Beyond Time and Space by the Gods
[SBLOCK]No idea. Something nasty, judging from the name. Maybe this one is mentioned in the old scroll we found? Havn't got around reading that thoroughly, yet. [/SBLOCK]
20. Canon Hazen and the Crook of Rao/The Flight of the Fiends in the Greyhawk Wars
[SBLOCK]No idea.[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

Alright. Catched up on the OOC thread now and found out we are in Verbobonc.  


So, it's time to pick what items to keep and what to sell, right?

How about an item like that _Strand of Prayer Beads_? That seems more like a party item (as do healing potions and stuff like that). It should probably be carried by someone who can use it, but not counted against his or her treasure total, I think.

Speaking of using it... can it be used with UMD?


With whatever money, we will receive, Lenya will definitely be looking for a wand or three.

Here are some possible items, which Lenya would find useful...

- _Heward's Handy Haversack_
- _Ring of Sustenance_
- _Cloak of Resistance +1_
- _+1 Mithril Chain Shirt_
- _+1 Mithril Buckler_
- _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_


BTW, are items only allowed from the DMG/SRD? Or also from other sources?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 4, 2005)

Magic items are allowed from other sources, but they wil either have to be custom-made (by Lylamwyn, etc.) or special ordered.  The only items likely to be in stock in a store are items that can be found in the DMG/SRD.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> How about an item like that _Strand of Prayer Beads_? Speaking of using it... can it be used with UMD?




With regards to the Strand of Prayer Beads, only Belaver and Craven can use it.  UMD won't be sufficient.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 5, 2005)

Oooo . . . haversacks would be useful . . .


----------



## Endur (Jul 5, 2005)

*Special Materials*

Items made of Cold Iron and Silver can be obtained in Hommlet and Verbobonc.

Items made of Darkwood can be obtained in Celene (but only Gray Elves can travel there).

Items made of Mithral _might_ be obtainable in the Kron Hills or in the City of Greyhawk.

You don't know where items of Adamantine might be found for sale, but Raner thinks his family's diamond mine might have had an adamantine vein as well.


----------



## Xael (Jul 5, 2005)

*Notice*

I added a To-Be-Sold list to the loot post, which pretty much includes all items that someone hasn't wanted yet. Including potions, because in my experience nobody wants to, or has the time to waste any other potions than the healing ones anyway.  If you think something shouldn't be on the list, let me know.

Lylamwyn wants the Scroll of Protection from Energy (Fire), if it's an Arcane one.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Magic items are allowed from other sources, but they wil either have to be custom-made (by Lylamwyn, etc.) or special ordered.  The only items likely to be in stock in a store are items that can be found in the DMG/SRD.




Fair enough. So, what about a _wand of lesser vigor_?
That will be more useful for us to heal up after a combat (fixed healing = easier; more healing = cheaper ).



> With regards to the Strand of Prayer Beads, only Belaver and Craven can use it.  UMD won't be sufficient.




Ok, that's what I thought, too, since you seem to actually have to cast a spell in order to use it.



> Items made of Mithral _might_ be obtainable in the Kron Hills or in the City of Greyhawk.




That is probably too far away, right?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 5, 2005)

The Shopkeeper tells you he has never heard of a wand of lesser vigor.  He asks you what it is?

The Kron Hills is where the Gnomes live inbetween Hommlet and the Lortmils.  

The City of Greyhawk is several hundred miles away.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, before asking, Lenya would have to know about the spell... Spellcraft?

Belaver should know it, tho, he can cast it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 5, 2005)

Here are some of my suggestions for splitting the loot:

Toriah
+1 Shortbow (spends at least half of combats with missile fire)
Potion of Levitate (scouting)
MW Studded Leather

Kerwyn
MW Studded Leather (and Craven carries Kerwyn's bedroll)
Elixir of Hiding (scouting)
Potion of Spider Climb (scouting)
Potion of Darkvision (scouting)
Potion of Levitate (scouting)

Raner
Elixir of Swimming (Much faster to drink a potion than remove plate armor)
Potion of Bull's Strength
Potion of Water Breathing (Drink this instead of drowning)

Craven
Potion of Bull's Strength
Potion of Water Breathing (Drink this instead of drowning)

Lenya 
Potion of Fly

Belaver
Potion of Delay Poison
Lesser Strand of Prayer Beads

Lylamwyn
Pearl of Power

Items that make you go hmmmm, I wonder if these have a non-magical use:
Black Sceptre with violet gems
Curved Ceremonial Dagger and Festrath's Dagger
Stone Mask


----------



## Endur (Jul 5, 2005)

Spellcraft check 5+8=13 vs. 15+1 level +5 opposed school -5 knowledge only = 16 failed ... nope, you have not heard about lesser vigor.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, before asking, Lenya would have to know about the spell... Spellcraft?


----------



## Endur (Jul 5, 2005)

Sorry, its divine.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Lylamwyn wants the Scroll of Protection from Energy (Fire), if it's an Arcane one.


----------



## Xael (Jul 5, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Here are some of my suggestions for splitting the loot:



Expecting some comments from other players to these. I already moved the +1 Shortbow to Toriah and a MW Studded Leather to Kerwyn (they make perfect sense), but I want to know if people want to have those potions or want to sell them. I'm a greedy bastard and usually just sell other potions than the healing ones. 



> Sorry, its divine.



I feared as much. All of Lylamwyn's money seems to be going to spells again... :\


----------



## Endur (Jul 5, 2005)

You can assume that every scroll you find is divine unless I state otherwise.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> I feared as much. All of Lylamwyn's money seems to be going to spells again... :\




Nierethi Poscurian was a wizard, but you didn't loot his body since he was a comrade in arms.

And the un-named Demoness managed to escape with her spellbook.


----------



## Endur (Jul 5, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> I'm a greedy bastard and usually just sell other potions than the healing ones.




Yes, but you play wizards.  You don't play heavy armored warriors in a campaign where the enemies are the four elements: Earth, Wind, Fire, and what's that fourth one, oh yes, Water.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Spellcraft check 5+8=13 vs. 15+1 level +5 opposed school -5 knowledge only = 16 failed ... nope, you have not heard about lesser vigor.




Ok.

BTW, the +5 for opposed school only applies to specialist wizards (strange enough, but it would be a bit rough to apply it to all spells, you do not have on your class list (i.e. all spells for a warlock)).

I would instead add such a penalty, because the spell is not a common one (from PHB). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> BTW, the +5 for opposed school only applies to specialist wizards (strange enough, but it would be a bit rough to apply it to all spells, you do not have on your class list (i.e. all spells for a warlock)).




I was thinking that a warlock would count all spells as opposed until level 12.  Also, I would apply the +5 for opposed schools for divine vs. arcane.

Granted that's an interpretation.  The rules aren't clear.  I think the author of the book assumed only wizards would take the spellcraft skill.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

I can certainly see where you come from there (if a (specialist) wizard gets a penalty for spells removed from his spell list, how does a class, which never had them to begin with, get away without a penalty like that).

However, I'm not so sure, if this is a good idea. I would rather drop the penalty for specialists (since it doesn't make much sense), or make it -2 (well +2 to DC) only. This way, Spellcraft is pretty much useless, because it will have a pretty big penalty for almost all checks. I would actually rather spend the skill points on a useful skill then (got few enough of those as it is). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 5, 2005)

Good point.  I guess we'll just assume the -5 penalty only applies to specialist wizards.  Clerics and Warlocks don't suffer from a -5.  One of the way this balances out is that wizards get to use the spellcraft skill for things non-wizards can't.

I think your suggestion about a -5 penalty for non-PHB spells works ok, though.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 5, 2005)

Happy (belated) 4th of July!

Anyhow, I'm back from the holiday weekend and will post IC once I manage to get caught up.

Raner would definately feel safer having the swimming/water breathing potions.  He can hold his breath a long time, but not long enough to get out of his plate before drowning.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

> You look like you have just seen a ghost.




How very funny! 

Uhm... so, what kind of stuff did we buy then? 

Or do we just figure that out, while we continue?

Also, could we have made a stop in the Kron Hills then, on the way back?
And do we even know about mithril? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 5, 2005)

We figure out what you bought while we continue.  Stopping in the Kron hills on the way back would be seriously out of the way.  But stopping in the Kron Hills on the way to Raner's Diamond Mine would be on the way.

You might have heard about mihtril, but Lenya would never have seen any nor do you know anyone that sells it.  Only Lylamwyn and Raner would have seen Mithril.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Also, could we have made a stop in the Kron Hills then, on the way back?
> And do we even know about mithril?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Alright. 

There will probably have been a lot of talk about what kind of equipment would be useful on our journeys, so I guess it's safe enough to assume, that it has been mentioned, unless they object?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 5, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Here are some of my suggestions for splitting the loot:
> Kerwyn
> MW Studded Leather (and Craven carries Kerwyn's bedroll)
> Elixir of Hiding (scouting)
> ...



Since I didn't see any objections towards this suggestion, I'll go ahead and make the necessary adjustments to Kerwyn


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, as for the _potion of flying_ Endur listed for Lenya, I would rather give that to a heavily armored meleer (i.e. Raner) usually, but Lenya could also take it, of course.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't think it will be enough money for all of what I would like to have, so these are the items, which I would buy then (the wand - we should buy at least two - should be deducted from the party treasury, tho, in the same way as I said above, the prayer beeds should not count towards anyone's total, if everyone agrees with that, that is ):

- _Heward's Handy Haversack_
- _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 6, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Toriah
> +1 Shortbow (spends at least half of combats with missile fire)
> Potion of Levitate (scouting)
> MW Studded Leather



If Toriah's proficient with shortbow, that's fantabulous. I don't know if the potion of levitate would be most useful for Toriah, as he's not really interested in scouting in the air unless he's invisible or otherwise unseen. MW studded leather is okay as long as it keeps him in medium encumbrance. Toriah, in general, is all for selling anything that isn't obviously and/or immediately useful.

Thanee's suggestions are sound.


----------



## Xael (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Don't think it will be enough money for all of what I would like to have, so these are the items, which I would buy then (the wand - we should buy at least two - should be deducted from the party treasury, tho, in the same way as I said above, the prayer beeds should not count towards anyone's total, if everyone agrees with that, that is ):
> 
> - _Heward's Handy Haversack_
> - _Wand of Cure Light Wounds x2_




That makes 4000 gp if we buy those. Though we could get _Bag of Holding 1_ with additional 500 gp, and it can carry about double the weight that Haversack can. I'd say that's pretty nice for the small price difference.

...and it looks like nobody will be left with enough money to order anything from Lylamwyn. Oh well, I guess Lylamwyn could craft stuff for others with just the material costs for the moment. It'll help keep him alive too. *Now all items for Half-Price!
* 


			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> If Toriah's proficient with shortbow, that's fantabulous.



Rogues are proficient with Shortbows.  

Spellthieves are not. Go figure.



And nobody still has claimed that one Masterwork weapon. New sling for Belaver?


----------



## Endur (Jul 6, 2005)

Here are the answers to the following characters, events, and organizations and the role they play in Greyhawk history (as referenced in Canoness Y'Dey's speech to the party in the IC Thread):

1.  Canoness Y'Dey of Hommlet
         Lawful good servant of St. Cuthbert.  Along with Otto, was stationed in Nulb in the First TOEE module.  Fought at Emridy Meadows, etc.  Slew Lareth the Beautiful (commander of the Moathouse) in the Original TOEE campaign.
2.  Battle of Emridy Meadows
         Battle where the forces of Furyondy, Veluna, Verbobonc, the Kron Hills, and Celene destroyed the original army of the TOEE.
3.  Demon Queen of Fungi
         Zuggtmoy, Demoness Lady of Fungi, Ruler of the 222nd plane of the Abyss, imprisoned within the TOEE, banished by the original party that quested through TOEE (Elmo, Otto, Y'Dey, Robilar, Circle of Eight, etc.).
4.  Temple of Elemental Evil
         Bad guys.
5.  Otto
         Older brother to Elmo.  A Ranger.  Knighted by Furyondy and Veluna.  One of the Heroes of the Battle of Emridy Meadows.  A different Otto from the Wizard in the PHB/circle of Eight.
6.  Nulb
         Ruined village near the TOEE where bad guys used to gather.
7.  Old One/Dark God/Ruler of the Lands in Darkness/Terror of the World
        Iuz, ruler of the lands north of Greyhawk.  Cambion/Demi-God.
8.  St. Cuthbert
         Lawful Good God of Retribution.  Sometimes thought to be Lawful Neutral, but he really is Lawful Good (kind of like Batman).  Came from another plane to save Greyhawk from evil.
9.  Robilar
        Epic-level fighter (see Epic Level Handbook Greyhawk section) who used to hang around with Mordenkainen and the Circle of Eight.  Amoral, only cares for himself.  Has looted every major dungeon you have heard of.  
10.Circle of Eight
       Group of Spell casters trying to make sure the world doesn't fall apart.  Alignments in the Good - neutral range.
11.Princes of Elemental Evil
        Actually 3 princes and 1 princess.  Princess Yan-C-Bin of Air.  Prince Imix of Fire.  Prin
ce Ogremoch of Earth.  Prince Olhydra of Water.  Quasi-Divine Powers, the elemental princes are amongst the most powerful elementals in existance (imagine an Elemental Monolith from Complete Arcane with Divine Rank 0).  Only the Primal Elementals (in the Epic Level Handbook) are more powerful.
12.Spider Queen/Goddess of the Dark Elves
         Lolth or Lloth.  Goddess/Demon Queen of the Drow.  Ally of Iuz.
13.Six Fingered Demon Prince of Sorcerors/Father of the Old One
     Graz'zt, Demon Prince (see Book of Vile Darkness).     
14.Immortal Witch that ruled Perrenland a century ago/Mother of the Old One
     Iggwilv the Witch and lover of Graz'zt
15.Scarlet Brotherhood
     Group of Evil Monks that wish to revive power of the ancient Suel Imperium.
16.Prince Thrommel
      Prince Charming and all around nice guy that went missing after he won the Battle of Emridy Meadows.  He was supposed to become King of a united Furyondy and Veluna and Verbobonc and all the nearby lands.
17.Seekers/Suel Necromancers
      Group of wizards that want to reclaim ancient Suel Secrets.
18. Elder Elemental Eye 
       Elder Evil.  Clerical Domains: four elements, evil.
19. Destroyer of the World/Elder Evil/Banished Beyond Time and Space by the Gods
       Tharzidun, another Elder Evil.  Clerical Domains: Evil, Madness, Destruction. 
20. Canon Hazen and the Crook of Rao/The Flight of the Fiends in the Greyhawk Wars
        Highest spiritual leader in Veluna.  Used an artifact to drive all fiends (except Iuz) back to the Abyss and Hell during the Greyhawk wars.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

Lenya prefers a _haversack_ over a _bag of holding_. 


Could someone please reply to my proposition about "party items" (mostly stuff to heal the party)?

- should we deduct those from the party total before splitting or
- should we throw them into the individual treasure tally for the ones who get to use them?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Could someone please reply to my proposition about "party items" (mostly stuff to heal the party)?
> 
> - should we deduct those from the party total before splitting or
> - should we throw them into the individual treasure tally for the ones who get to use them?



I don't know. How about we buy them from total party treasure and count them as half-price for invidual treasure?


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm fine with not tagging healing resources against any PC's share of the treasure.

In addition to the potions listed above by Endur, here are a few things (listed in rough order of preference) Raner would like to have:
Ring of Protection +1 (was using Spugnoir's)
Upgrade Armor to +1
Upgrade Shield to +1
Cloak of Resistance +1
Upgrade Axe to +1


----------



## Xael (Jul 8, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> In addition to the potions listed above by Endur, here are a few things (listed in rough order of preference) Raner would like to have:
> Ring of Protection +1 (was using Spugnoir's)
> Upgrade Armor to +1
> Upgrade Shield to +1
> ...



Lylamwyn can make everything exept the Ring of Protection, but can make Amulet of Natural Armor +1 with Belaver instead. And there's still one Cloak of Resistance +1 that nobody has taken. Don't know how ugly it is though. 



I tossed items around again, mostly by Endur's suggestions. Is Belaver taking that Pearl of Power? Though it can be easily passed to somebody else, I think it's most useful with healing spells for now.

Somebody can also take the other Brooch of Shielding too, and there's still couple of potions left. We have enough healing potions to give almost everyone a _Cure Light Wounds_ potion, and _Cure Moderate Wounds_ potions to both Raner and Craven.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll gladly take the Pearl, but I had thought I had seen that Craven was using it, and Belaver the Prayer Beads.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2005)

How much time has passed since Nulb?

If it's only a few hours, maybe Belaver can heal Lenya's Con damage. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 9, 2005)

Its a one hour walk from Nulb to the Temple of Elemental Evil.  So one hour has passed.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> How much time has passed since Nulb?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 9, 2005)

I think Belever would make better use of the Pearl, so Craven should have the prayer beads.


----------



## Xael (Jul 9, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Xaod jumps on his horse and draws his sword after Belaver mentions charging in for Gods and Glory. He holds the reins of his horse in his teeth, his shield on his left arm, and his sword outstretched (like he is posing for a painting).
> 
> Xaod looks expectantly at Craven.



For some reason, Lylamwyn just had a sudden urge to cast Grease at Xaod's horse's saddle. (Un?)Fortunately, he managed to suppress it...


----------



## Endur (Jul 9, 2005)

I thought about having Xaod fall out of his saddle, but his horse is compensating for his drunkeness and is preventing Xaod from falling.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> For some reason, Lylamwyn just had a sudden urge to cast Grease at Xaod's horse's saddle. (Un?)Fortunately, he managed to suppress it...


----------



## Xael (Jul 11, 2005)

*Important, kind of.*

Added the leftover Cloak of Resistance +1 to Raner. There are few potions and such that are still undistributed, so please go and check the Loot Distribution Post. If you want something, say so, and if you think the To-Be-Sold list looks okay, say so. 

I think it's about time we finally got those things sold, and bought something. It looks like there's about 6,000 gold left after we buy two CLW wands and a Haversack. That's either 750 gp for everyone, or do we just buy/craft stuff from the 6,000 gp for those who seem to need something? (Note: It would cost 4,000 gp to enchant Raner's and Craven's weapons, armors and shields to +1...)

Though Lylamwyn would want some money to buy and learn spells... 



Other notices: Raner seems to have the Composite (Str 14) bow in his inventory, and Craven his normal bow. We have two composite bows, Str 14 and Str 16 versions. Does anybody want/use the Str 16 version? Even if nobody does, I think it might be wise to save it for later, when we get a +2 Strength item or something.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 11, 2005)

Well, Kerwyn wouldn't oppose getting a couple of cure potions, but otherwise I found nothing wrong with the list with a quick skim.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 11, 2005)

I thought the plan was that Craven was going to take the STR-16 bow.

Also I think we should keep the potions of Blur and Fly as well as the second Brooch of Shielding.


----------



## Xael (Jul 11, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Also I think we should keep the potions of Blur and Fly as well as the second Brooch of Shielding.



I removed the potions from to-be-sold list, but I see no reason to keep the Brooch unless somebody claims it.


----------



## Endur (Jul 11, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Other notices: Raner seems to have the Composite (Str 14) bow in his inventory, and Craven his normal bow. We have two composite bows, Str 14 and Str 16 versions. Does anybody want/use the Str 16 version? Even if nobody does, I think it might be wise to save it for later, when we get a +2 Strength item or something.




I think that's a typo; I think Craven should have the str 16 bow (or Raner have the str 16 bow and Craven have the str 14 bow, either way).  Craven meant to take one of the mighty composite bows.  There is no penalty for using a str 16 bow when you only have str 14.


----------



## Xael (Jul 11, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> There is no penalty for using a str 16 bow when you only have str 14.



Actually there is. You take -2 to attack rolls. :\


----------



## Endur (Jul 11, 2005)

Yet another 3.5 change.  But a good one that I didn't know about.


			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Actually there is. You take -2 to attack rolls. :\


----------



## Xael (Jul 11, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Yet another 3.5 change.  But a good one that I didn't know about.



Another good change in 3.5 is that they removed the maximum of +4 str bonus for the bows. Yay for Str 30 Composite bows.


----------



## Endur (Jul 12, 2005)

How about giving Craven (or Raner) the remaining masterwork item as a Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow (str 14) and sell the strength 16 Mighty Composite Longbow.  That way both of the warriors will have a str 14 longbow.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 12, 2005)

Sounds like a plan.  Not sure which of us is more likely to use it more often though.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 12, 2005)

What does the brooch of shielding do?

Toriah would take the disguise kit if no one else wants it and any potions no one wants.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 12, 2005)

The brooch soaks up 101hp worth of Magic Missiles.


----------



## Xael (Jul 12, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> In addition to hobgoblin weapons and armor that are stacked in the wagons for resale in Verbobonc, the party finds after they search the temple grounds:



I think a vein or something just popped in my head. Oh well, it was worth it. Literally. 

Is the +1 Two Bladed Sword enchanted from one or both ends? And what is the Potion of Glibness?


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2005)

*pssst* Open up your PHB at page 235/236....


----------



## Xael (Jul 12, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *pssst* Open up your PHB at page 235/236....



Bah, damn Bard spells...


----------



## Endur (Jul 12, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Is the +1 Two Bladed Sword enchanted from one or both ends?




Both ends.


----------



## Endur (Jul 12, 2005)

Lenya will be encumbered (20' move instead of 30') if she tries to carry an extra set of armor.  A set of armor will not fit in a Haversack (too bulky to fit through the opening of a haversack).

With two sets of magical light armor, it would be more useful to spread them around the party (+1 chainshirt, +1 studded leather) anyways.


----------



## Xael (Jul 12, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> With two sets of magical light armor, it would be more useful to spread them around the party (+1 chainshirt, +1 studded leather) anyways.



Toriah and Kerwyn have only Masterwork Studded Leathers. They would benefit from a magical one.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2005)

I only recalled, that they both didn't want heavier armor last time. 

If they will wear it, there is no reason to not do so, that's just if noone else wants to wear it, anyways.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> A set of armor will not fit in a Haversack (too bulky to fit through the opening of a haversack).




I hope you are only kidding there... 



> The large central portion of the pack can contain up to 8 cubic feet...




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2005)

While it can contain that much, it doesn't mean you can fit a single item of that size inside. Just like though a house can hold quite a few cubic feet, you can't fit a single thing that size through the door.

That aside, the Eberron novel City of Towers has a scene with a warforged climbing inside a haversack to retrieve the remains of another.


----------



## Endur (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I hope you are only kidding there...




Sorry, not kidding.  The haversack is great for storing lots of small items (wands, a potion collection, scrolls, etc.).  Its not designed for bulky items and does not have that large of an opening.  You can put a long narrow item, like a sheathed sword, into the haversack because it fits through the opening.  A large, wide item like bulky armor will not fit through the opening.


----------



## Xael (Jul 12, 2005)

You know, since nobody has complained (much) about the current to-be-sold list, should we assume we have finally sold them, bought loads of stuff (haversack, 2 wands of CLW and material components) with them? We're going to have to put together another one soon, so I'd like to get rid of the old one.

I'm somewhat in favor of buying components to upgrade Craven's and Raner's weapons, armor and shields to +1. That would cost 4000 gp. There would have been about 2700 gp of cash left before we left for Nulb and the Temple. Any ideas how to spend it?


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2005)

(Black) Cloacks of Resistance +1 to everybody who doesn't have one?

Unless there's a huge consensus against him, Kerwyn is wiling to take the magical studded leather. "Mmm... smells like Lenya..."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2005)

Or, better yet, why doesn't Lylamwyn craft a Cloack of Elvenkind and Boots of Elvenkind to Kerwyn? 'Cause that would benefit the whole party, no?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Sorry, not kidding.  The haversack is great for storing lots of small items (wands, a potion collection, scrolls, etc.).  Its not designed for bulky items and does not have that large of an opening.  You can put a long narrow item, like a sheathed sword, into the haversack because it fits through the opening.  A large, wide item like bulky armor will not fit through the opening.




Ok. That also means, you cannot put a leather armor (a chain shirt, should obviously be no problem) into a normal backpack, right?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 12, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> I'm somewhat in favor of buying components to upgrade Craven's and Raner's weapons, armor and shields to +1. That would cost 4000 gp.




I'm in favor of that plan.  Half of that is for the weapons, and I'd consider it to be the less important half and very skippable for now.

Oh, and Raner knows he wouldn't really be able to resell the stone from the temple, but that doesn't mean he isn't at least a little bit tempted to try.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2005)

@Xael: Lenya 'bought' the to-be-sold _Potion of Levitate_. That one's potentially too useful to sell for just a couple gold pieces. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ok. That also means, you cannot put a leather armor (a chain shirt, should obviously be no problem) into a normal backpack, right?




Right.  Leather armor and Studded Leather is too bulky for a backpack.  And even chain shirt is an issue, because chain shirt isn't just the chain but also includes bulky quilted armor underneath the chain shirt.

Also, while we are on the topic of chain shirts.  While Lenya is wearing the chain shirt, she counts as medium encumbered (i.e. move 20').  This is not a big deal for the party since Belaver, Craven, Raner, and Xaod also move 20'.  Kerwyn, Lylamwyn, and Toriah are moving 30'.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> While Lenya is wearing the chain shirt, she counts as medium encumbered (i.e. move 20').




Right, the chain shirt is 25 lbs. (for some reason I thought it was 20 ).
(EDIT: 4th armor in the list... 5, 10, 15, 20... Also Mithril Shirt has a weight of 10 lbs. That's probably why. )

But yeah, it's not such a big deal.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jul 13, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> The local smiths pay the party 1500 gp for the miscellaneous hobgoblin weapons and equipment.



What counts as miscellaneous weapons and equpment? And can I assume we have now sold the stuff in the old to-be-sold list and add some +1s to stuff, since nobody hasn't objected much?



And Lylamwyn is actually moving 20' with all the stuff he's carrying. 



But it seems we have to kill some people in Verbobonc too.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

Speaking of carrying... in some book (might be the Arms & Equipment Guide, or Complete Adventurer) there is a masterwork backpack or something, which adds +2 to the Str for carrying only. I suppose it's mostly the supportive frame (sturdy frame, like you get with those traveling backpacks these days), which does this, so couldn't one fit such a frame to an existing backpack to benefit from that, too? That would be sufficient to get Lenya to a light load even with the chain shirt. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> a masterwork backpack or something




The merchants in Verbobonc have never heard of a masterwork backpack, but they will look into it and talk to some traveling merchants to see if such a thing can be ordered from a far-off place.


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> What counts as miscellaneous weapons and equpment?




Misc=stuff I didn't tell you about.  i.e. various lesser hobgoblin weapons armor and other stuff.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

Would wrist sheathes for wands be available?

They cost 20 gp and simply store a tiny weapon or a wand. Nothing special.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

Maybe Verbobonc is not the best place to be for Toriah? 

I suppose we know nothing about that incident (yet), right?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2005)

Sure.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Would wrist sheathes for wands be available?
> 
> They cost 20 gp and simply store a tiny weapon or a wand. Nothing special.
> 
> ...


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2005)

Toriah does look a bit uncomfortable every time the party says they want to go to Verbobonc to buy and sell items.  



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Maybe Verbobonc is not the best place to be for Toriah?
> 
> I suppose we know nothing about that incident (yet), right?




None of the members of the party know anything about the latest incident.  As far as they know, Toriah disguised himself and is asleep in bed.


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> And can I assume we have now sold the stuff in the old to-be-sold list and add some +1s to stuff, since nobody hasn't objected much?




That seems reasonable to me.  Go ahead and update the to be sold and the purchased list, adding the purchased items under each person's split (i.e. HHH for Lenya, wands, +1 items, spells for Lylamwyn, etc.).

Start working on splitting up the hobgoblin loot.


----------



## Xael (Jul 13, 2005)

Added Last Bought list and other stuff. We would have had 3,200 gp still to buy stuff before we left for Nulb. 

Lylamwyn would like to buy following spell scrolls and enough components to scribe them to his spellbook: Disguise Self, See Invisibility, Invisibility, Fox's Cunning, Protection From Energy. That would cost, uhh, 1850 gp. D'oh.  A bit much, and that's just the short list. Oh well, it's not that urgent.

We could make another Amulet of Natural Armor +1 or Cloaks of Resistance +1s. Though we're bound to find them, they might not be very stylish or smell very good.  Or those whatever of elvenkind or something. Or Bracers of Archery, or, or, well you got the point. Or we could just save money or divide it among the party members.

Could Lylamwyn make a Robe of Resistance?


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Lylamwyn would like to buy following spell scrolls and enough components to scribe them to his spellbook: Disguise Self, See Invisibility, Invisibility, Fox's Cunning, Protection From Energy. That would cost, uhh, 1850 gp. D'oh.  A bit much, and that's just the short list. Oh well, it's not that urgent.
> 
> Could Lylamwyn make a Robe of Resistance?




All of the scrolls and components are for sale in Verbobonc.  Yes, you can make a robe of resistance.


----------



## Xael (Jul 13, 2005)

Cool. Okay, now we just have to decide what do we want to buy/make. Lylamwyn wants to make a Robe of Resistance and buy a spell or two. He needs a 1000 gp or close to it. He could make a Hat of Disguise for Kerwyn (Oh dear...), or something else.

I'm not going to waste any more money without the group's permission, so I'll need comments and suggestions. If somebody wants something, say so. As you can see from the loot post, we're about to make about 7000 gp more from the stuff we got, so we have the possibility to make even slightly more expensive items. We're going to have about 10000 gp to spend after we get the second loot sold, but about 3200 gp before we left for Nulb. 

Lylamwyn would want about a 1000 gp. That would leave a total of 9000 (2200 before we left for Nulb). Lylamwyn wouldn't really object to some kind of compensation for his crafting, but he (and I) values general survival capacity of the group more for now.


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2005)

I recommend giving the +1 buckler to Toriah.  He can use it (for another +2 to ac) and it won't affect him adversely.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

Can't Lylamwyn learn spells from a teacher in Verbobonc? That costs only 50 gp x spell level according to the PHB. Plus the cost to actually scribe them, of course.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Can't Lylamwyn learn spells from a teacher in Verbobonc? That costs only 50 gp x spell level according to the PHB. Plus the cost to actually scribe them, of course.



Well, theoretically. Endur?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh, we could maybe check the Kron Hills now... mithril armor would be really useful for many of us with our low Strengths. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Oh, we could maybe check the Kron Hills now... mithril armor would be really useful for many of us with our low Strengths.



Kerwyn, Toriah and Lenya could certainly use some Mithral Shirts I think. Looks cooler too. But we need to kick some kidnapper butt first.


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Can't Lylamwyn learn spells from a teacher in Verbobonc? That costs only 50 gp x spell level according to the PHB. Plus the cost to actually scribe them, of course.




Lylamwyn can learn from a teacher instead of using a scroll.  There are two disadvantages: 1) Where the Time is spent ... scrolls can be scribed on the road, whereas Time spent with the teacher has to happen where the teacher is located.  2) I have to select a teacher and the teacher may want other things in addition to gold (quests, etc.).


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Oh, we could maybe check the Kron Hills now... mithril armor would be really useful for many of us with our low Strengths.




You can certainly ask about mithril in the Kron Hills on your way to Rastor, the orc trading post mentioned in one of your clues.

Just because you ask about mithril does not mean you will actually find anyone who knows anything about mithril or has any mithril to sell.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, it's worth a try, if we can get there without delaying our important tasks too much. And I suppose Raner would be the one to ask about it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 13, 2005)

"Mithril?  Aye, its pretty an' all, I suppose; but if ye're lookin fer armor you really should be lookin at good-old dwarven-forged Adamantine.  Nothin'll protect you better."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

Sure, and who's going to pay for that? 



Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh, I forgot to count the money we got from the Temple trip. We'll have about 12500 after we sell stuff, and if Lylamwyn gets his 1000 gp. That would buy some nice stuff. Very nice.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

Raner should upgrade one _Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds_ to _Cure Serious_, then Lenya could upgrade her _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_ to _Cure Moderate_ and put the _Cure Light_ into the treasury, since she doesn't need that with the wand. One 'bigger' potion is nice for an emergency, tho.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

And we could buy something useful for Belaver... but what could he need?

A _Periapt of Wisdom_ maybe?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Raner should upgrade one _Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds_ to _Cure Serious_, then Lenya could upgrade her _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_ to _Cure Moderate_ and put the _Cure Light_ into the treasury, since she doesn't need that with the wand. One 'bigger' potion is nice for an emergency, tho.



Done.



> And we could buy something useful for Belaver... but what could he need?
> 
> A _Periapt of Wisdom_ maybe?



We have money for stat boosters. Periapth of Wisdom +2 and a Cloak of Resistance +1 (everyone needs one, really) would be appropriate. Belaver doesn't even have Masterwork armor, so we could easily buy him one, and then enchant it too. Masterwork (and then enchanted) sling might be useful too.



If we have leftover money at some point (*snicker*), Lylamwyn would want to buy a Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extension (Dalamar shuts up. Now.). Nothing more fun than half-day _Mage Armor_ and _Protection From Arrows_.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

If we have enough money, Lenya would like a _Wand of Shield_ also. 

And we should buy a bunch of 100 gp pearls in advance, so Lylamwyn can identify the loot. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "Mithril?  Aye, its pretty an' all, I suppose; but if ye're lookin fer armor you really should be lookin at good-old dwarven-forged Adamantine.  Nothin'll protect you better."




Raner heard a rumor from the graybeards that the diamond mine his clan once worked had an adamantine vein as well.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

And not to forget... some coins (130 gp to have a round number) to spend on nice clothing and pretty jewelry would be good. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> And we should buy a bunch of 100 gp pearls in advance, so Lylamwyn can identify the loot.




That would be a good idea.  You can get the loot identified in Verbobonc for about half price (50 gold per item).  But Rastor is about twelve days by wagon from Verbobonc.  Quite a long trip.


----------



## Xael (Jul 13, 2005)

*The Shopping List*

*Shopping List:*

Wand of Shield. 750 gp for Lenya.
Components for Periapth of Wisdom +2 for Belaver. 2,000 gp.
Components for Cloak of Resistance +1 for Belaver. 500 gp.
Components for Circlet of Intelligence +2, for Lylamwyn. 2,000 gp.
Components for Bandana of Disguise, for Kerwyn. 900 gp.
1225 gp for Lylamwyn, for Robe of Resistance +1 components, Learning Disguise self (scroll), Eagle's Splendor and Fox's Cunning. 1,225 gp.
Masterwork Sling for Belaver. 300 gp.
53 Identify component Pearls, for Mithral Shirt Shopping and components. 5,300 gp.
Masterwork Thieve's Tools, for Kerwyn. 100 gp.

*Total: 13,075 gp of 13,575 gp. 

Money Left: 500 gp**, 928 sp, 878 cp**.



Expected Wealth Gain (1,300 gp?): 

- Lenya's, Kerwyn's and Toriah's armor. 1,300 gp.
* 
 I'll update this post. We're about broke at the moment.  But we should get money if we sell Lenya's, Kerwyn's and Toriah's armor if we buy them Mithral Shirts.


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> 3 Mithral Shirts, for Lenya, Kerwyn and Toriah. 3,300 gp.
> Components for 3x +1 Mithral Shirts for Lenya, Kerwyn and Toriah. 1,500 gp.
> 5 Identify component Pearls. 500 gp.




This is just a suggestion, but you might consider converting the money you are planning on spending on mithril shirts into nice 100 gp pearls.  48 100 gp pearls.  Rather than carrying large bags of gold.


----------



## Xael (Jul 13, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> This is just a suggestion, but you might consider converting the money you are planning on spending on mithril shirts into nice 100 gp pearls. 48 100 gp pearls. Rather than carrying large bags of gold.



Believe me, I know. Things start to get funny when you're carrying 50,000 coins.  And since we have no idea if we can even get Mithril Shirts, it's a good idea in general.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

But dwarves like gold!   

We should definitely spend some money on pearls, tho. Like buying a dozen or so.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 14, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Raner heard a rumor from the graybeards that the diamond mine his clan once worked had an adamantine vein as well.




Excellent!  We'll just go dig some up then.  Mining is just like stonecutting, right?  



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> But dwarves like gold!




[Discworld]
~Singing~
"Gold, gold, gold, gold..."
[/Discworld]


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh boy. Gone for one day and Toriah gets kidnapped?!? I'm afraid to go to the IC thread . . .

Toriah, in general, is all for converting money to stuff. He'll take anything useful. What ya'll have mentioned is great.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey, Craven would like a Cloak/headband/whatever of Charisma if we have any spare gold.


----------



## Xael (Jul 14, 2005)

We have again a lot of potions in the undistributed section, so please say if you want any of them. I haven't bothered to add them to the to-be-sold list at this time yet. They could be worth a thousand or two. 

Paxus could of course say if Belaver wants or needs magical weapons and/or armor, and if he doesn't want them (yeah, right) we could divert the money going to them to something else. But if all goes as planned (we sell stuff), we should have about 3,000 gp left for other stuff. Maybe a bit less.

Also, to make +X Charisma items, Lylamwyn would need to learn _Eagle's Splendor_.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2005)

Haha, Toriah doesn't need any enemies with friends like that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 14, 2005)

Raner's parents:   Elossa and Dvalin Bluestone ... are they still living?  are they in Hommlet currently?  Do either of them have an occupation?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm certainly not going to object to magical gear, but what the party wants to invest in depends on what they think is my most valuable role.  The armor can wait a bit, since I'm not a front-line fighter; a magical sling should probably wait until we can enchant it with flaming or a similar damage-adding power, since my d4 isn't all that impressive.  Spellcasting aids are probably more useful; the Periapt of Wisdom, for example, or higher-level Pearls of Power.

As a side note, I really enjoy the way that prestige classes are being done; the "I pick up a few levels of X" has always annoyed me.  Despite not having set my eye on any PrCs, I do find myself vaguely anticipating some kind of bizarre and interesting initiation.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 14, 2005)

Kerwyn is up for the Potion of Glibness, just so he can try bluffing people smarter than gobbos too. I'm so going to invest a couple of points to Bluff next level-up.

Other stuff on the magic item front: Kerwyn would really like a Bandana of Disguise, if and when the party can afford it, and even more he'd like a Dex booster item (preferable before next level-up for that, so he can qualify for TWF).

...and I just realised that Kerwyn isn't proficient with a short sword. Darned spellthieves with their "simple weapons" instead of "simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, shortbow, and short swords" that rogues have.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 14, 2005)

Raner's sheet has been updated to reflect current gear distribution.

I'm thinking the potion of fly should quite possibly go to either Craven or Raner, given that we have relatively strong melee attacks and relatively weak range attacks.

Oh, and _Charm Person_ = "teh suck"  



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Raner's parents:   Elossa and Dvalin Bluestone ... are they still living?  are they in Hommlet currently?  Do either of them have an occupation?




They're both still alive.  As to profession, Dvalin would be Profession(Mining) and Elossa Craft(Gemcutting) and Craft(Jewelry) (gotta do something with all those shiny rocks Dvalin digs up).

If Homlett is large enough to support Elossa as a jeweler they'd be there, otherwise they'd move on to the next larger city; probably Verbobonc.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 14, 2005)

Trying to get the order of events correct here:

Funky makes his pitch.
Not trusting him, Raner makes a counteroffer.
Funky makes Raner his *cough*.  Er, casts _Charm Person_ on Raner.

Does Funky have anything further to say at this point or is he waiting for Raner to respond?


----------



## Xael (Jul 14, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Other stuff on the magic item front: Kerwyn would really like a Bandana of Disguise, if and when the party can afford it, and even more he'd like a Dex booster item (preferable before next level-up for that, so he can qualify for TWF).
> 
> ...and I just realised that Kerwyn isn't proficient with a short sword. Darned spellthieves with their "simple weapons" instead of "simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, shortbow, and short swords" that rogues have.



Added Bracers of Dexterity +2 and Bandana of Disguise to shopping list. We can easily swap the shortsword for the +1 Dagger we sold I think.

All need approval from Endur of course.


----------



## Xael (Jul 14, 2005)

I added our expected wealth gain to the Shopping List post. It seems that we'll have about 3000 gp left after we sell Lenya's, Kerwyn's and Toriah's armor and useless potions. About 7000 gp, if we can't buy the Mithral Shirts. Both are enough for at least one minor stat booster, so can I have Lylamwyn learn Eagle's Splendor while at it? Then we could make the +2 Charisma item for Craven later. 

Or +2 Intelligence item for Lylamwyn. *Hint, hint*


----------



## Endur (Jul 14, 2005)

Xael has my general GM approval for whatever he wants to do about party magic items so long as you stay in the PHB/DMG.

You only need specific approval for wierd stuff (and special materials).   

The bandana is fine.  Learning Eagle's Splendor is fine.  Keeping the +1 dagger that says Festrath instead of the +1 short sword is fine. etc.


----------



## Endur (Jul 14, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Trying to get the order of events correct here:
> 
> Funky makes his pitch.
> Not trusting him, Raner makes a counteroffer.
> ...




Funky is waiting to see if Raner has had a "change of heart".  

With regard to where your parents live, its up to you.  Verbobonc or Hommlet.  There is enough work in Hommlet to keep a jeweler busy.  She won't become rich there, though.  I would prefer Hommlet.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Or +2 Intelligence item for Lylamwyn. *Hint, hint*




I would put that at the top of the list for stat boosters along with the +2 Wis for Belaver.

Then +2 Cha for Craven, +2 Dex for Kerwyn and Toriah, +2 Str for Raner and Craven, and maybe something for Lenya, too (+2 Dex most likely, +2 Cha can wait). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I would put that at the top of the list for stat boosters along with the +2 Wis for Belaver.
> 
> Then +2 Cha for Craven, +2 Dex for Kerwyn and Toriah, +2 Str for Raner and Craven, and maybe something for Lenya, too (+2 Dex most likely, +2 Cha can wait).



Well, it would give Lylamwyn another 1st level spell. I ranked Kerwyn's +2 Dex item important, because he can't pick up Two-Weapon Fightning next level without it. If we can't buy Mithral Shirts, we'll have enough money for two additional stat boosters (I.e. +2 Cha for Craven and +2 Int for Lylamwyn). 

Next level, we can start updating armor and other stuff to +2 versions. Mmm, Ac 27 Raner. Meatshields good...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2005)

Yep, if it is allowed to use ability boosters to qualify for feats (at least, I wouldn't take such things for granted, but Endur hasn't said anything to the opposite), then it's a good idea to get that one in time. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, if it is allowed to use ability boosters to qualify for feats (at least, I wouldn't take such things for granted, but Endur hasn't said anything to the opposite), then it's a good idea to get that one in time.



Well, RAW-wise there's nothing against it. Kerwyn just loses access to the feat if he loses the item or enters an Antimagic area. Endur's call though. Kerwyn could wait until level 9 of course.


----------



## Endur (Jul 14, 2005)

I'd prefer not to use items to qualify for feats.  

Now if Kerwyn wanted to go experiment with Dark Magic in the Temple and the Moathouse, he might get a +1 inherent bonus to dex.


----------



## Xael (Jul 14, 2005)

*Undistributed Potions:*

 - Potion of Water Breathing. 750 gp.
 - Potion of Spider Climb. 300 gp.
  - Potion of Blur. 300 gp.
 - Flask of Holy Water. 25 gp.

Anybody want anything? The To-Buy list is about complete I think, and the potions to sell and to keep is the only thing left to figure out.


And does Belaver want Masterwork Leather Armor or some other armor (not that there's much choice for Druids)?

We have 5 Identify components, assuming we chance the 48 others for Mithral Shirts. Does that sound like it would be enough, or do we buy more?


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 14, 2005)

Can he go experimenting on his own without the others sto- noticing him before it's too late?


----------



## Xael (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh yeah, and we have 6 unidentified items and we're about to sell 5 of them. Do I remove 50 gp per item for identify costs?

And can the Relic from Canoness Y'Dey, Saint's Fingerbone be identified, or is it just a nonmagical relic?


----------



## Endur (Jul 14, 2005)

You have the descriptions of the various altars and stuff from the Moathouse and the Temple.  You can "retroactively experiment" by telling me what you would liked to have done in the past.  

Alternatively, you could borrow a horse, leave Verbobonc and go visit the Temple and/or the Moathouse while everyone else is busy buying and selling magic items, etc.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Can he go experimenting on his own without the others sto- noticing him before it's too late?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 14, 2005)

Masterwork armor isn't really useful to Belaver, since his Dex bonus isn't capped by any of the armors he can wear and he seldom uses anything penalized by Armor Check Penalty.  Magic armor would help, or Ironwood, but it's a lesser priority since he avoids melee.


----------



## Endur (Jul 14, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Do I remove 50 gp per item for identify costs?
> 
> And can the Relic from Canoness Y'Dey, Saint's Fingerbone be identified, or is it just a nonmagical relic?




Yes, 50 gp per item.  The Saint's Fingerbone functions as Phylactery of Faithfulness ... it may have other abilties that Identify does not reveal.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 14, 2005)

Toriah would like all of the unclaimed potions (never know when one might come in handy), but if the group would prefer to sell in favor of more immediately useful items, he'd be okay with that too.

Temple Raiders of Olidammara--is that a PrC? If so, what does it do for me?


----------



## Endur (Jul 15, 2005)

Temple Raiders of Olidammara is an organization that has a PRC in Complete Divine.
Knights of the Chalice is an organization that has a PRC in Complete Warrior.

As a member of the organization, you are eligible to take levels in the PRC if you meet the other prerequisites of the prestige class.  

As a member of the organization, you are not required to take levels in the PRC.  Whether to take levels in the prestige class is up to you.

Temple Raider of Olidammara is essentially a rogue class that trades skill points for divine spellcasting (wisdom based, similar to paladin spells, except rogue flavored) and gives access to the Luck domain (including the one re-roll a day) when you get ten levels in the PRC.

The thing to remember is that 3.5 PRCs are usually pretty well balanced and are not a power-up over the base classes in the PHB.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 15, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Funky is waiting to see if Raner has had a "change of heart".
> 
> With regard to where your parents live, its up to you.  Verbobonc or Hommlet.  There is enough work in Hommlet to keep a jeweler busy.  She won't become rich there, though.  I would prefer Hommlet.




Ah, ok.  Now that that's cleared up I'll see 'bout posting. 

Hommlet works.  They're not necessarily working to get rich quick, but rather build resources & track down clanmates to eventually retake the mines.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 15, 2005)

Hm . . . interesting. That's great, thanks, Endur. I'll take a look at the PrC when I get my hands on my books and decide. Spellcasting would be awesome, though I don't know Toriah would go for it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2005)

Craven would like the holy water, if no one else does.


----------



## Xael (Jul 15, 2005)

Right, I'll move the potions to Toriah and the Holy Water to Craven. If there are no objections, I'll sell the stuff in the To-Be-Sold list and buy the things in the Shopping list later today and add them to the distributed section.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

You can assume my silent agreement, if I do not mention something else. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jul 15, 2005)

Things, sold, crafted, learned and distributed. At last.

*Distributed (71,505 gp)

**Undistributed (6,361 gp, 934 sp, 878 cp)

*Go update your character sheets if you need to.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2005)

I'll go with "borrowing" a horse, right after Lylamwyn has finished Kerwyn's new bandana. Then head to the Temple since we sealed off the Moathouse.


----------



## Endur (Jul 15, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> I'll go with "borrowing" a horse, right after Lylamwyn has finished Kerwyn's new bandana. Then head to the Temple since we sealed off the Moathouse.




That's a good point about the Moathouse.  The obelisk room is sealed.  Although the other funky room is not sealed (the one in the catacombs with the 4 sided pillar and the evil altar).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

I'll just assume (since Xael hasn't noted it), that it is ok, if Lenya takes 130 gp from the party 'cash'. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'll just assume (since Xael hasn't noted it), that it is ok, if Lenya takes 130 gp from the party 'cash'.



I have no problem with it. In fact, I think Lylamwyn should take a 10 gp or something to buy Ink, Inkpens and Paper. 



But what we really need is an item that has a continual _Status_ effect at Kerwyn or something.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

Or a sap and a pair of manacles. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2005)

More like a permanent _Locate Creature_


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> a pair of manacles.





			
				Kerwyn said:
			
		

> "Kinkee!"



Or something like that


----------



## Endur (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm sure you'll find a sap and manacles in monster loot sometime soon, but you'll have to act fast to stop Lylamwyn from selling them.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Or a sap and a pair of manacles.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 18, 2005)

Xael--
1) Don't forget to give Xaod a share of the loot from the Victory over the Dragon and the looting of the Temple of Elemental Evil (enchanting armor and shield?)
2) Mark off 1000 gp for various party expenses (hotels, meals, parties, presents, alcohol, stabling horses and storing wagons, repairs for busted up bars, etc.).
3) Mark off 500 gp for Raner's investment.
4) Set aside some gold as a charitable contribution to the Church of St. Cuthbert by Craven and Xaod
5) Set aside some gold as a charitable contribution to the Old Faith by Belaver
This will reduce the number of identify pearls that are being stocked up.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh my . . . If Toriah knew about Kerwyn's exploits, he'd have a tough time deciding between being awed and irritated. Man, Kerwyn's gonna get his butt handed to him . . . if not now, soon.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 18, 2005)

What's the point of being an daring adventure if there aren't any adventures that need some daring?


----------



## Xael (Jul 18, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Xael--
> 1) Don't forget to give Xaod a share of the loot from the Victory over the Dragon and the looting of the Temple of Elemental Evil (enchanting armor and shield?)
> 2) Mark off 1000 gp for various party expenses (hotels, meals, parties, presents, alcohol, stabling horses and storing wagons, repairs for busted up bars, etc.).
> 3) Mark off 500 gp for Raner's investment.
> ...



Oh dear. It seems we're not buying those Mithral Shirts after all. Oh well...  Lylamwyn will enchant Xaod's armor and shield for him.

EDIT: How much would be a nice sum for charity?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2005)

This is one big conspiracy, I'm sure! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 18, 2005)

Charity? We don't need no stinkin' charity!


----------



## Endur (Jul 19, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> EDIT: How much would be a nice sum for charity?




10% of net income is the usual mininum figure.


----------



## Xael (Jul 19, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> 10% of net income is the usual mininum figure.



1,000 gp worth for both St. Cuthbert and Old Faith?


----------



## Endur (Jul 19, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> 1,000 gp worth for both St. Cuthbert and Old Faith?




Well, Craven and Xaod are tithing to St. Cuthbert.  Belaver is tithing to the Old Faith.  Other people titihing is up to them.

But, 1000 gp for both St. Cuthbert and Old Faith sounds like a reasonable estimate.


Including the other expenses, that should reduce the pearls and/or coins by 3500 gp.


----------



## Xael (Jul 19, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Including the other expenses, that should reduce the pearls and/or coins by 3500 gp.



4,500 gp actually, after Lylamwyn enchants Xaod's armor and shield.


----------



## Endur (Jul 19, 2005)

ok that sounds good.


----------



## Endur (Jul 19, 2005)

"Rastor Trading Post. A wretched hive of scum and villany if ever I've seen one."

Wait until you see the Creature Cantina.


----------



## Endur (Jul 21, 2005)

Obvious Question: Is Kerwyn visiting Rastor alone, or are other members of the party accompanying him (with or without black cloaks and/or amulets).


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 21, 2005)

Too bad Lylamwyn hasn't prepared _disguise self_, he'd be a mighty wise advisor for Kerwyn


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 22, 2005)

Toriah would LOVE to go with him . . . if they party won't object.


----------



## Endur (Jul 22, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Too bad Lylamwyn hasn't prepared _disguise self_, he'd be a mighty wise advisor for Kerwyn




Since the trip from Verbobonc to Rastor took at least two weeks, the party had plenty of time to discuss what they were going to do when they arrived in Rastor.  Belaver and Lylamwyn can have any spells prepared they feel like (so Lylamwyn can cast Diguise Self to his heart's content).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2005)

@Endur: Isida is moving and has no internet access currently (for a few weeks). So don't expect Craven to answer.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 22, 2005)

I know that I'm not expecting a response from Isida.  I am, however, expecting responses from you and Paxus.


----------



## Endur (Jul 23, 2005)

*Diguise*

I would like to know whether Toriah and Lylamwyn disguised themselves as a particular evil cultist you have met (Chenashi, Festrath, various other cultists) or as a random evil cultist.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 23, 2005)

Toriah disguised himself as a random cultist. He doesn't remember enough to pretend to be someone.


----------



## Endur (Jul 23, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Toriah disguised himself as a random cultist. He doesn't remember enough to pretend to be someone.




Does Toriah have a cover identity or does Kerwyn call him 'minion #37'?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm out of town until the 30th.  Belaver is, as usual, fine with being a supporting role.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 24, 2005)

Toriah's okay with being "minion #37."


----------



## Endur (Jul 24, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Toriah's okay with being "minion #37."




Very funny.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 25, 2005)

Nah, Kerwyn'll call his new flunkies "hey you" if he even bothers to call them something instead of just ordering them around


----------



## Xael (Jul 25, 2005)

Pie.


----------



## Endur (Jul 25, 2005)

The Pie link is pretty good.

So, who does Lylamwyn look like?  One of the cult members you met (Chenashi, Festrath, etc.) or some random cult member?


----------



## Xael (Jul 25, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> So, who does Lylamwyn look like? One of the cult members you met (Chenashi, Festrath, etc.) or some random cult member?



A random cultist. That way Kerwyn gets most of the trouble directed at him.


----------



## Endur (Jul 25, 2005)

The Director sent a request to Central Casting for a bounty hunter for the Cantina scene.  The director was expecting Greedo, but appearently there was some confusion, and Boba Fett was sent instead.  

Seriously, I was expecting Kerwyn and Lylamwyn and Toriah to trick and confuse my eight foot tall walking stonepile.  I never expected they would attack him and his buddies in a dark alley.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2005)

I guess he didn't seem that impressive until he started to let his claws speak... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 25, 2005)

(Responding from IC)
Yes, Raner currently has the Potion of Fly.

But I'm not sure he can handle three airborne Gargoyles.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2005)

Lenya was actually thinking about going after them herself. Then she could have just flew 60 ft. above them after catching up (with the _Haste_ still running) and blast at them unhindered. Hopefully being able to force them to leave Kerwyn behind by safely putting him down on the ground then retreat unchallenged.

But I realized, that this is futile unfortunately. They can just double move and it will be impossible to catch them, she would need to be twice as fast to keep up and shoot them. :\

The only thing, she could try is to fly after them with the speedup from the _Haste_ and then bluff them, that she is faster and more agile and has ranged attacks and thus they stand no chance, in order to trade Kerwyn's life for theirs.  They can even keep the dagger. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 26, 2005)

Does _Haste_ increase the fly speed granted by a _Fly_ spell (or potion)?

I didn't think it did.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

Well it says for all modes of movement and then lists fly specifically, so I suppose it does. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

Anyways, if that seems like a reasonable line of thinking (it certainly requires to be able to adjudicate the gargoyle's flight capabilities, which she maybe cannot do, and knowing enough about _Fly_ and _Haste_, which is at least possible with Spellcraft, and without that knowledge it seems a bit too reckless a plan, I guess ), then Lenya would try it (the last paragraph) hoping to save Kerwyn from certain doom.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 26, 2005)

If you're willing to give it a shot Raner will happily hand over the Fly potion.

Just make sure you don't get too far from our support fire.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah, I will just have to leave that decision to Endur, whether Lenya can adjudicate in the short time, that the gargoyles are not the most agile flyers, because that is really necessary, and that she would have that clear advantage over them with the spells for a short time at least.

At least the bluff is worth a try, and it's not even so unreasonable a bluff following the speedy pursuit and then simply staying out of reach above them, where she doesn't need to go faster anymore. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 26, 2005)

Lenya's spellcraft and understanding of Fly and Haste is sufficient to allow her to realize that the combination will make her a faster flyer than many natural flyers.  She does not know whether she is faster than the Gargoyles.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 26, 2005)

Poor Neshi! Kerwyn's gonna get it if he survives.


----------



## Endur (Jul 26, 2005)

*Level Up: Everyone is Level 6*

Everyone is Level 6


----------



## Xael (Jul 26, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Seriously, I was expecting Kerwyn and Lylamwyn and Toriah to trick and confuse my eight foot tall walking stonepile. I never expected they would attack him and his buddies in a dark alley.



I was too tired to think about anything really, and Kerwyn is Kerwyn. And I didn't have time to get Lylamwyn to open his mouth. Oh well...

EDIT: Lylamwyn updated to Level 6. So, who wants +2 stuff?  Not that we have money to do that.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 26, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> walking stonepile



Combine that with Kerwyn, and you know he's going to beat it.

Not to mention that I was kinda sleep-deprived when I posted that. I did think about bluffing/intimidating it away, but then Kerwyn came to the conclusion that a couple of statues can't be that hard to beat.

And right now I also realised that he could've prolly given the thing something totally worthless, and made it believe it was an artifact. Oh well, that's the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Lenya's spellcraft and understanding of Fly and Haste is sufficient to allow her to realize that the combination will make her a faster flyer than many natural flyers.  She does not know whether she is faster than the Gargoyles.




Yup. As I said, as long as it is a reasonable chance to work out well... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Everyone is Level 6




Oi. Now come the tough choices...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 26, 2005)

So Kerwyn's 6th level, and picked up Combat Expertise (because his AC clearly isn't good enough). He can also now steal spells of 3rd level or lower (now where did Lylamwyn put that _fireball_...?) and, more importantly, 2nd level spell-likes. 

So, does Kerwyn get to touch Lenya every morning to gain a new view of the world and a boost to his Fort?


----------



## Endur (Jul 26, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> So, does Kerwyn get to touch Lenya every morning to gain a new view of the world and a boost to his Fort?




I believe that is a discussion between Kerwyn and Lenya.  It is possible that Lenya does not care to be touched by disreputable types.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

I wouldn't know a reason why Lenya should not let him do that, once she has figured out, that it does her no harm. 



@Endur: A question about how far that one-non-core-rule goes...

Naturally, Lenya would like to learn some sort of Still Spell equivalent eventually, i.e. the non-existant Still Spell-Like Ability feat. Would something like that be possible?

Well, that or Sudden Still, the warlock-useable variant of Still Spell.



And another question... did Lenya find anything on the merchant's in the tavern? Don't think you replied to that part in the IC, because it was somewhere in the middle of the fight, when I had posted after your first round post, which wasn't yet there when I had last looked before posting. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

I remove 4 charges from Lenya's wand to heal Kerwyn, since that's certainly what she would have done (only so she does not have to carry him the whole way, of course ).

4 more charges should be deducted from some other wand, since the rest will have used it in the meantime.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

Lenya should encourage Kerwyn to boost his Will save with the siphoned power, he really seems to need that. A strong will, that is... 

But Fort is probably more reasonable. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> @Endur: A question about how far that one-non-core-rule goes...
> 
> Naturally, Lenya would like to learn some sort of Still Spell equivalent eventually, i.e. the non-existant Still Spell-Like Ability feat. Would something like that be possible?
> 
> Well, that or Sudden Still, the warlock-useable variant of Still Spell.




The answer is negative.  The one non-core rule included the Warlock class and invocations, but not new feats.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> And another question... did Lenya find anything on the merchant's in the tavern? Don't think you replied to that part in the IC, because it was somewhere in the middle of the fight, when I had posted after your first round post, which wasn't yet there when I had last looked before posting.




Yes, Lenya found some things, but you have been too busy and have not had a chance to pull your new acquisitions out of the Haversack to examine them closely.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> The answer is negative.  The one non-core rule included the Warlock class and invocations, but not new feats.




Ok.

New feats in general was clear, I was only wondering about variations of core feats, that can't be used otherwise. But it's certainly not hard to find enough good feats in the core books. 



> Yes, Lenya found some things, but you have been too busy and have not had a chance to pull your new acquisitions out of the Haversack to examine them closely.




k

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

So you don't miss that, Lenya is not able to make a _Frightening Blast_ anymore. Swapped that to _Eldritch Spear_ (was also pondering _Beguiling Influence_, but the range would have been pretty useful a few times now, so it makes sense for Lenya to take the opportunity and improve it). Swapped it for _Beguiling Influence_ now, which fits better with the _Charm_ invocation and grants some new options, instead of making one a little better. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 26, 2005)

Raner has been updated to L6.

Notable Changes:
Feats:  Cleave, Iron Will


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know a reason why Lenya should not let him do that, once she has figured out, that it does her no harm.



Of course, Kerwyn isn't going to be readily telling Lenya that it doesn't _really_ matter where he touches to gain the arcane energy. And, well, you know Kerwyn...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

Of course, noone is going to believe _that_. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 26, 2005)

My Bluff +10 against your Sense Motive +0 says otherwise 

Or +16 after Kerwyn also borrows Beguiling Influence 

Now, just to add those nice little babies to the character sheet *evil grin*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

+0 ... +20 for being _waaaay_ out there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 26, 2005)

It's not _that_ out there. Not even close to the extent of the example in the PHB. +10 I can see, but even then the chances are equal. Or Kerwyn can just drink that Potion of Glibness he has in his pocket 

Edit - Thanks to Lenya and the widget of peeping, Kerwyn is now pretty close to the perfect scout. Hooray for Kerwyn!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

Of course, Lenya can give Kerwyn only one of her powers for now (Dark One's Own Luck is probably the best), she must be sure, that he is strong enough to not fall under the bad influence coming from them.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 26, 2005)

You think Kerwyn could really get any worse 
And I'd say that See the Unseen is the most important of the choices since it helps Kerwyn's scouting immensely


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

But it lets you see ghosts... 

Heh. Yep, that's probably better. Right.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 26, 2005)

"I see dead people..."


----------



## Xael (Jul 27, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Lylamwyn is pretty sure he could truthfully say, 'My name is Lylamwyn and I love fire.'



I agree with that , but I'm not actually sure if that would be good enough answer. I also kinda tossed the ball to Kerwyn, who could deal with the situation rather easily. Though Lylamwyn might have to aswer that later nonetheless if the priestress presses the issue, but why take chances?

And names have power, no?



EDIT: And Kerwyn went for the overkill I see...


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey, it worked so where's the problem?

Now just some more lieing, and soon we'll be off on our way.


----------



## Xael (Jul 27, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Now just some more lieing, and soon we'll be off on our way.



And then we come back and kill them.

...right?


----------



## Endur (Jul 27, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> And then we come back and kill them.
> 
> ...right?




That is up to you.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 27, 2005)

No no no. She said she was coming to the temple where we're headed. We'll first kill everybody there, and wait there to ambush them.


----------



## Xael (Jul 27, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> No no no. She said she was coming to the temple where we're headed. We'll first kill everybody there, and wait there to ambush them.



Okay, sure.

At which point do we "cleanse" Rastor?  I suppose we should buy the dwarves free first.

Mmm, 4 Fireballs per day...


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 28, 2005)

30,000gp?  She's either delusional, not too bright or doesn't really mean to sell them.

Possibly a combination of the three.

Ah, well, guess we'll have do this the old-fashioned way. 

(unless, of course, Kerwyn & Lenya pull of one heck of a scam)


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 28, 2005)

_Man_ am I glad Kerwyn's on our side . . . I think.


----------



## Endur (Jul 28, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> 30,000gp?  She's either delusional, not too bright or doesn't really mean to sell them.




For thirty hard working dwarves, many of whom have levels, 1k each is a bargain.  And the guy Kerwyn is imitating probably spends 30k on a weekend at the gambling tables.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 28, 2005)

Darn, Xael _was_ right, that guise is overkill 

Darn orc thinks I'm swimming in gold.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2005)

Did Kerwyn 'by coincidence' invent an outfit, that looks like some guy they know? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Did Kerwyn 'by coincidence' invent an outfit, that looks like some guy they know?




That is for me to know and for you to find out.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2005)

*paranoia theme playing*

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 28, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> For thirty hard working dwarves, many of whom have levels, 1k each is a bargain.  And the guy Kerwyn is imitating probably spends 30k on a weekend at the gambling tables.




Apparently my historical notions of what slaves actually sold for are clashing with D&D economics then.  

Historically (I'm talking way-back here, like Roman empire), most slaves sold for very little as it was understood that the buyer had to food, clothe and house his slaves.  

In D&D a relatively well-trained slave (+5 on his Profession check) can produce approximately 15gp worth of labor each week.  Assuming you spend 5gp on maintenance/tools for his profession that means it'll take at least two years to make back your investment on a well-trained slave; and that's only if they're performing to the best of their ability, which is rarely the case with slaves.


----------



## Endur (Jul 28, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> In D&D a relatively well-trained slave (+5 on his Profession check) can produce approximately 15gp worth of labor each week.  Assuming you spend 5gp on maintenance/tools for his profession that means it'll take at least two years to make back your investment on a well-trained slave; and that's only if they're performing to the best of their ability, which is rarely the case with slaves.




Unless, of course, your well-trained slaves are making magic arms and armor.  That skill tends to increase the value of their labor.

And, now that Raner thinks about it, he realizes that a lot of the elite orc warriors are carrying dwarven forged weapons and wearing dwarven forged armor.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 28, 2005)

You've got a point there.  Even being limited by the rate at which they can forge the armor being able to enchant it certainly increases the value of their labor. 

So I'm guessing slaves probably don't gain much XP, how do you get them to keep crafting magic items?


----------



## Endur (Jul 28, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> So I'm guessing slaves probably don't gain much XP, how do you get them to keep crafting magic items?




I guess you'll have to ask them that.  Or maybe ask your local magic shop owner the next time you visit him.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 30, 2005)

> Temple Raiders of Olidammara is an organization that has a PRC in Complete Divine.
> 
> As a member of the organization, you are eligible to take levels in the PRC if you meet the other prerequisites of the prestige class.
> 
> Temple Raider of Olidammara is essentially a rogue class that trades skill points for divine spellcasting (wisdom based, similar to paladin spells, except rogue flavored) and gives access to the Luck domain (including the one re-roll a day) when you get ten levels in the PRC.



I don't have Complete Divine . . . Is it worth it (in your opinion, anyone) for Toriah to level as a Temple Raider of Olidammara?

Edit: He's going to continue as straight rogue till he meets the prereqs for shadowdancer (I decided to not do duelist) if he doesn't do temple raider.


----------



## Endur (Jul 30, 2005)

For both Shadow Dancer and Temple Raider, you can enter after 7 rogue levels, so at level 8, you would be Rogue 7/Temple Raider 1 or Rogue 7/Shadow Dancer 1.


Temple Raider Benefits
Good Will and Reflex Save
d6 hit die and 4 skill points per level (rogue type skill access)
Trap Sense +1 every 3 levels, Sneak Attack +1d6 every three levels
Uncanny dodge progression
Simple Weapons and Medium Armor proficiency 
Can cast divine spells if your wisdom is high enough (10+1 per level); so with wisdom 11, you can cast 1st level spells.  Higher level spells would require a periapt of wisdom.
9th level = Skill Mastery ability
10th level = get luck domain, including luck power

Big advantage of Temple Raider is the luck power, but you won't get that until level 17.


Shadowdancer Benefits
Good Reflex Save
d8 hit die and 6 skill points per level
Lots of special abilities, including Hide in Plain Sight, Darkvision, and Shadow Jump
No increase of Trap Sense or Sneak Attack damage dice
Improved Evasion, Slippery Mind, and Defensive Roll
Uncanny dodge progression 


I really have no idea which is better.  From a power gamer perspective, either pure rogue or Shadowdancer is going to be the best.  With Temple Raider coming in third.  At really high levels, Temple Raider is probably the best because of the luck power and the 3rd/4th level divine spells.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 30, 2005)

Ok, thanks. I'll level him as rogue, and then decide when I get to 8.

Toriah's updated. Does anything cool happen at 6th?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2005)

You gain a feat at 6th (every three levels).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 30, 2005)

Nice. Thanks.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 31, 2005)

Belaver will take the first opportunity to summon a new companion; if he has a choice, he prefers a riding dog, and under no circumstances will accept another snake companion, viewing it as a betrayal of Neshi's memory.


----------



## Endur (Jul 31, 2005)

If you hit level 7 in the next 6 days, you can attempt to reincarnate Neshi (who will come back in a random animal form).  



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Belaver will take the first opportunity to summon a new companion; if he has a choice, he prefers a riding dog, and under no circumstances will accept another snake companion, viewing it as a betrayal of Neshi's memory.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 31, 2005)

Ah.  Good point.  The new companion will be a backup plan, then.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2005)

And at 7th+ there are also some pretty nifty advanved animal companion choices available, if that doesn't work.

---

We are currently waiting for Kerwyn to come back, right? Since we do not really know yet, what's up there and what he found out...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 31, 2005)

errr, no, Kerwyn had already come back and told you what the area looks like.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2005)

Oh, ok. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2005)

Uhm... just so I am on the right track... this mine where the dwarves were captured and this 'Temple of All-Consumption' are one and the same thing (or the one is located inside the other), right?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 31, 2005)

yes


----------



## Endur (Aug 1, 2005)

So, how was that?  

One combat against 8 gnolls lasted a suprise round and one and a half rounds.  The second combat against 8 human warriors lasted a surprise round and half of the first round.  No damage taken by the party in either fight and no magical resources used up.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 1, 2005)

Crazy, that's how! I was amazed, let me tell you . . . And those nice cure lights will come in handy, I'm sure.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 1, 2005)

Yep, good show! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 1, 2005)

BTW, Endur, what feat would you have taken at 6th (I know you wouldn't have taken the one I have)? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Aug 1, 2005)

Actually, Thanee, I'm not sure what feat I would have taken for Lenya.  Probably extra invocation (never enough invocations to go around).   Or maybe Spell Penetration.  If you dex was higher, I would recommend improved precise shot once you are high enough level.  

I just don't like the empower/maximize/quicken feats on general principle, especially with the 3/day limitation.

The feat you chose is probably as good as any, and more useful than most.


----------



## Endur (Aug 1, 2005)

For prep spells, I wrote down the ones that made sense to me.  Feel free to make a post adding or deleting what prep spells you would have wanted to cast before the battle with the Huge Demonic Canine.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Probably extra invocation (never enough invocations to go around).




Very funny!  

I was thinking about Craft Wand at 9th and Quicken at 12th.
(Would do that the other way around, but Quicken is available at 10th+ only. OTOH, with Lylamwyns help, Lenya could probably use Craft Wand before 12th level already. )

The 3/day limit is not great, but at least these feats allow to exceed one's normal potential a few times per day, especially with Quicken and Empower together that makes quite a difference, I think, and sometimes you need just a little bit more; also Empower and _Eldritch Chain_ works at 8th+.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> For prep spells, I wrote down the ones that made sense to me.  Feel free to make a post adding or deleting what prep spells you would have wanted to cast before the battle with the Huge Demonic Canine.




I probably wouldn't have used the invisibility, since it's going to be broken immediately, anyways, and there ain't _that_ many charges left.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 2, 2005)

Eh, I thought _invisibility_ was a good choice, and looking at the damage we caused (and didn't cause), we need all the help we can get. :\


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 2, 2005)

Besides, soon Kerwyn can pick up _invisibility_ as a known spell. And considering that we're fighting cultists, he'll prolly not run out of spells to borrow.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Eh, I thought _invisibility_ was a good choice, and looking at the damage we caused (and didn't cause), we need all the help we can get. :\




I don't deny that, it's just that normally I wouldn't have used it. 
It was especially helpful, since the beasty had a pretty high initiative, something we cannot know in advance.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2005)

That beasty is a monster... 

Is it dead now? Or does it just have a 'dent' in its head?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 2, 2005)

It's was a howler (I knew it from the start, but Kerwyn didn't) advanced to 11 or 12 HD.

A small thing: 







> Demonic canine trips both wolves (18+ vs. 16+, 13+ vs. 14+)





> If the attempt fails, the opponent can't react to trip the dire wolf.


----------



## Endur (Aug 2, 2005)

The Advanced Howler is the second possible TPK point in the module (the first possible TPK point was the Blue Dragon).

Fighting it with prep spells and while it was alone, you only lost one character.  If the bad guys had surprise on their side, and were able to support the howler with spellcasters and minions, it could have slain several characters.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 2, 2005)

It could have been ugly.  That was a pretty nasty crit.

On the other hand, we may well level after this.  I suppose Xaod could be reincarnated right alongside Neshi.


----------



## Xael (Aug 2, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> 16: The Ogre charges Lylamwyn and slams his club down on the wizard, knocking him unconscious (12+11+2-1=24, dmg 22)



First PC death! Lylamwyn has taken total of 30 points of damage, and is at -10.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2005)

Darn, you're right... 



> Round 2:
> 17: Two human warriors fire arrows out of a door to the west (19+, hits Lylamwyn dmg 8; 14+, bounces off Craven's armor)
> 
> Round 4:
> 16: The Ogre charges Lylamwyn and slams his club down on the wizard, knocking him unconscious (12+11+2-1=24, dmg 22)




Well... kobold wizards are cool, too. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well... kobold wizards are cool, too.



Indeed they are! And I've only played one before. 

I would just like to mention, that I would put Constitution-boosting items at top priority for now...


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 2, 2005)

Bugbear wizards are even cooler 

Especially when they keep the intelligence increase from being a grey elf


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2005)

Those additional 4 ECL are a bit of a downside, tho, when it comes to leveling up later... much later. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Aug 2, 2005)

Overlooked that -8 arrow Lylamwyn received.  Darn elven wizards are fragile.    

I thought maybe Belaver could use a held action to heal Lylamwyn, but Belaver was kind of busy.


----------



## Xael (Aug 2, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Overlooked that -8 arrow Lylamwyn received.  Darn elven wizards are fragile.



I'm playing an elven Cleric (/wannabe-Wizard/Mystic Theurge) in another game here with Strength and Constitution of 6. _That's_ fragile. 

He's also a Lich-wannabe, but that's a different matter...


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 2, 2005)

Poor Xael! Toriah will mourn for Lylamwyn . . . later.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2005)

Endur, how do you do charms in combat?



> If the creature is currently being threatened or attacked by you or your allies, however, it receives a +5 bonus on its saving throw.




It's obvious enough, that they don't work that well, because of the save bonus, but it's mostly this part, I'm asking about...



> Any act by you or your apparent allies that threatens the charmed person breaks the spell.




Is the charm immediately broken, if another opponent (an ally of the charmed one) is attacked, or only if the charmed one him-/herself is attacked/threatened?

What is 'threatened' in this context?

Can you make a charmed target attack his/her former allies with a successful opposed Charisma check?

Might be worth a try to charm the ogre, depending on how that works... 

If Lenya cannot say how it works in detail, because it's new and all, that's ok, of course.
She will just try it then (telling the others to leave the ogre, if it succeeds), hoping to turn the ogre on Maridosen.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Endur, how do you do charms in combat?



The answer is "it depends."

Charm is good at making someone friendly towards you.  Its less useful at getting someone to change their mind or their actions towards others.

Getting the Ogre to stop attacking Lenya is likely.

Getting the Ogre to attack Maridosen is unlikely.

Getting the Ogre to stop attacking Raner is unlikely.

Since Lenya was blinded prior to her round 4 action, I have not yet resolved Lenya's round 4 or round 5 actions.  You can still try to target an oppoenent with an invocation while blinded.  How you attempt to target the opponent will determine the difficulty level.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2005)

Hmm... she would probably blast the Ogre in the same round, since she still knows where that one is, having focussed on it prior to that round already. The _Charm_, being a targeted invocation, surely won't work without a line of sight, right?

Other than that, I got a question... is the Will save right?
Shouldn't that be Fortitude (if it is that necromantic _Blindness_ spell, I'm thinking it is)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hmm... she would probably blast the Ogre in the same round, since she still knows where that one is, having focussed on it prior to that round already. The _Charm_, being a targeted invocation, surely won't work without a line of sight, right?
> 
> Other than that, I got a question... is the Will save right?
> Shouldn't that be Fortitude (if it is that necromantic _Blindness_ spell, I'm thinking it is)?




Your right that it is a fort save.  Still failed it, but you were a closer to passing.

Also targeting can work without a line of sight, but it is difficult (requires a listen check at +20 to locate the target).


----------



## Endur (Aug 3, 2005)

After double-checking Belaver's actions, he did have an extra turn where he could have healed Lylamwyn's arrow wound.  So Lylamwyn is still alive (and by a fortuituous event, having healed Lylamwyn of the arrow wound, Belaver is right next to Lylamwyn after the Ogre hits Lylamwyn to allow Belaver to heal Lylamwyn a second time).

Confusion often occurs in the fog of war.  The fellowship thought Frodo was lost after he was speared by the Ogre and Sam thought Frodo was killed by the Spider.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2005)

Maybe Raner should pick up Great Cleave eventually... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Maybe Raner should pick up Great Cleave eventually...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




My favorite fighter feat: Great Cleave


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 4, 2005)

Certainly starting to look like it. 

Great Cleave will definately be on the short-list for level 8-10.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2005)

> My favorite fighter feat: Great Cleave




Heh. Cleave, however, works only once per round (not per attack).

Not that I'm complaining... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 4, 2005)

Spellthief is really, really cool . . . I hadn't looked closely at it until just a few minutes ago, and now I think all of my future characters will be spellthieves! What book is it in?


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 4, 2005)

Complete Adventurer

Just you wait. Next level, when I succeed on a save against a targeted spell, I have a chance to absorb it


----------



## Endur (Aug 4, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Just you wait. Next level, when I succeed on a save against a targeted spell, I have a chance to absorb it




ACK!  Kerwyn with Finger of Death and Greater Curse and all of my other nifty spells at his fingertips.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> ...and now I think all of my future characters will be spellthieves!






Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 5, 2005)

Toriah has no opinion as to where to go and when, so he'll follow the others' lead(s).


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 5, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> ACK!  Kerwyn with Finger of Death and Greater Curse and all of my other nifty spells at his fingertips.



Indeed, Indeed. 

PS. Finger of Death at his fingertips...


----------



## Endur (Aug 6, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Toriah has no opinion as to where to go and when, so he'll follow the others' lead(s).




Having no opinion makes it hard to order dinner from a menu.  

Having no opinion does make it easy for the party to make agreement, but somebody has to make a decision.

This is not meant to be critical.  

I'm just pointing out that, from a Play by Post GM perspective, not having an opinion is actually worse in some ways than having lots of people with contradictory opinions.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 6, 2005)

Raner has an opinion!  We should rest in the mines!  

To be a little more specific, Raner believes Room 6 to be a tactically valid  choice.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey, what's wrong with the offer? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Aug 7, 2005)

Nothing's really wrong with the offer.  The mercenary was just following the old approach about not accepting the offer until he tried to negotiate something better.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2005)

I guess Toriah thinks it is a little too generous... 

Or, that Lenya talked rather weird for someone interviewing a hireling, but then again, Lenya has rather little clue about these things and she is not very lawful either, so she approaches things like this a little differently.

Well, we'll see if anyone voices any objections to what she told them... but I think it would be quite useful to have two more swords down there, even if they are only good for keeping some of the weaker minions at bay, which is what I'm expecting, really, although I have absolutely no idea what level they might be, actually. Hopefully not 1st. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2005)

What equipment (i.e. armor, weapons, magic auras) do the two warriors have/use?

If they can make use of masterwork bastard swords or short swords, masterwork mighty composite longbow, masterwork full plate or banded mail, masterwork heavy steel shield... that's something we could equipm them with immediately, I think.

Maybe also a few _Potions of Cure Light Wounds_ each, we really got enough of those, and they could help keep them alive and also be used to stabilize someone. It would also make a good impression, if we give them healing potions. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Have I missed some use of the _wand of cure light wounds_, Lenya has? I only remember the one time, after the gargoyle fight, where we used 8 charges (Lenya used 4 on Kerwyn, and Belawer then 4 on the rest of the party), IIRC. Just wondering, since Xael has a different number of charges listed than I do.


----------



## Endur (Aug 8, 2005)

I believe 18 charges have been used so far.  8 after gargoyles and 10 after the Howler.  How you split charges (all from one wand, some from each, is up to the party).

The warriors have standard merc equipment: masterwork bastard swords, longbows, banded mail armor, large shields.  They each have one potion already.


----------



## Endur (Aug 8, 2005)

Charm Person: I didn't specify whether the warrior made his saving throw because I'm not sure it would be obvious whether the warrior made his saving throw.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2005)

here's the part about noticing saves...



> *Succeeding on a Saving Throw:* A creature that successfully saves against a spell that has no obvious physical effects feels a hostile force or a tingle, but cannot deduce the exact nature of the attack. Likewise, if a creature’s saving throw succeeds against a targeted spell you sense that the spell has failed. You do not sense when creatures succeed on saves against effect and area spells.




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> I believe 18 charges have been used so far.  8 after gargoyles and 10 after the Howler.  How you split charges (all from one wand, some from each, is up to the party).




Ok, then there should be 9 charges gone from both wands, not just 5 (Xael probably figured in the Howler, but not yet the Gargoyles, while I have it the other way around ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> here's the part about noticing saves...




I need to think about this for a couple of days before giving my reaction.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2005)

Sure.


Here's how I 'envision' it to be...

If you target a spell on a creature, which has a save, there is some sort of mental struggle or something similar when you try to penetrate the creature's defenses with the spell energy, which is why you notice, whether you succeed (win the struggle) or not (lose the struggle). Spell resistance would work in a similar way.

For effect spells, there is no such 'feedback', because there is no such 'struggle', you just fire the spell effect at the creature like a weapon.

In addition to that, there often might be visual effects, which hint about what happened, i.e. a rogue dodging an area blast completely is certainly noticeable.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 9, 2005)

Also, I'll have to go looking for it, but I seem to recall seeing a feat (mabye it was a class ability) recently that lets you fool the caster into believing you just failed a will save against their spell.

That ring a bell w/ anyone?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2005)

Nope.

They make feats for everything, these days. Glad we don't need a feat to breathe. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Damn, this place is huge!”_ Lenya says, while they ride on the rail.




Best estimate is that the party thinks the crater is over one mile in diameter.  Raner has no idea how many tunnels have been mined in this place, but there could be several hundred rooms and chambers.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 11, 2005)

Having difficulty getting online regularly. Moving, etc. Should have reliable, regular access again by September.

Toriah was upset at the amount of gold Lenya was offering, especially considering the original offer (of 1).

Edit: When I look at that, September seems so far away. And yet, what with this moving, it seems so so close!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2005)

Just a quick pointer to my PbP campaign starting soon, in case someone missed it. 

I cannot guarantee spots, of course, I'll try to make it fair for everyone who applied.

CLICK

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Aug 13, 2005)

If Raner had Great Cleave, he could have had another attack on the Trolls.  Of course, its not often you expect to cleave through multiple Trolls in a round.

Nice 70 point critical hit though.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah, that's definately nice. 

Great Cleave keeps moving toward the top of the 'must-have' feats list...


----------



## Endur (Aug 13, 2005)

Level 8 brings the third level of Dwarven Fighter substitution.

Another d12 for hit points.  

And for a feat: Heavy Armor Expertise: +1 to armor class while wearing heavy armor.

Also, not sure if you saw this, but dwarven fighter levels get one extra skill beyond the normal fighter skills: Knowledge Skill: Dungeoneering.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 13, 2005)

No, I didn't know that.  I'll have to pick up a few ranks when I hit 8.


----------



## Endur (Aug 13, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Also, not sure if you saw this, but dwarven fighter levels get one extra skill beyond the normal fighter skills: Knowledge Skill: Dungeoneering.




If you want to, you can retroactively move a few skills points around for levels 1+2.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 13, 2005)

Mabye a couple.  I'll take a look once we're ready to hit 8.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

Since the trolls only take subdual damage from most attacks, it should work well to get one of the armored trolls to help us with Lenya's _Charm_ ability (thereby 'freeing' Det, but that shouldn't be a problem, I suppose). 

Just posting it here, because we are not yet at this point, but often the combat moves quickly, while I am sleeping. 

After the combat, Lenya will make sure, that not all of them are killed and then use her _Charm_ on one of the trolls with the armor, until it works. I think we need to restrain the creature for the ability to function, because it must be conscious as I understand it. But that shouldn't be hard to do, once the fighting is over.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Aug 14, 2005)

That should work well enough.  I'm willing to go along with Lenya using her charm ability on an unconscious troll.  Giving the Troll commands requires the Troll to be conscious though.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Since the trolls only take subdual damage from most attacks, it should work well to get one of the armored trolls to help us with Lenya's _Charm_ ability (thereby 'freeing' Det, but that shouldn't be a problem, I suppose).
> 
> Just posting it here, because we are not yet at this point, but often the combat moves quickly, while I am sleeping.


----------



## Endur (Aug 14, 2005)

*Level Up: The party is now level 7*

Level up: The party is now level 7 ...

Except for Lylamwyn, who will still be level 6 once he is reincarnated.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Except for Lylamwyn, who will still be level 6 once he is reincarnated.




Darn, poor Lylamwyn... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

Is learning languages ok?

I had Lenya pick up Giant, which seems kinda useful right now, but it's always a bit whacky with the new languages in D&D (training in general, but languages in particular). 

Maybe she will just start figuring out a few words and then go from there, becoming better over time...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Aug 14, 2005)

yes, learning Giant is ok.  As if by magic.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

Also added the wand to Lenya's stuff.

Kerwyn has the hat, Lylamwyn has the spell, and noone else can use it. 

In addition, Lenya would like another 120 gp (to pay the mercs with and so on).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

> I need to know whether the party is:
> 1) Moving forward, deeper into the Fire Bridge complex now that the Guards have been defeated;
> 2) Staying in this room and resting for 20 hours until Belaver can cast Reincarnate
> 3) Retreating and then resting for 20 hours until Belaver can cast Reincarnate
> ...




Even though we are bound to find new guards by then and have them warned, I would say 3) seems the most reasonable approach.

We could rest where we did the last time.

As for guards... Det and Kef could be positioned in the entrance (where they had to guard, anyways). If questioned, they can say, that they came back there and found the mess, but not knowing what to do, simply picked up guard duty again.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 15, 2005)

Raner has been updated to L7.  I added 4 ranks of Kn(Dungeoneering) that I missed with the L1 & L2 Dwarven Fighter subst levels.  

IC post will be coming this afternoon.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 16, 2005)

Kerwyn has reached 7th level. Now he is going to like casters throwing targeted spells at him 
Too bad that fireballs are areas rather than targets 

Other notable changes include a rank in K(planes) because even though Kerwyn doesn't like studying, even he is going to catch some of the demon talk that is going on.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll level Toriah as soon as I can . . . probably won't be for another 2 weeks though . . . By that time, I'll be back in business. Sorry about all this.


----------



## Endur (Aug 16, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I'll level Toriah as soon as I can . . . probably won't be for another 2 weeks though . . . By that time, I'll be back in business. Sorry about all this.




Don't forget that you can use the SRD to level Toriah.  You don't need any books.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah, I know. It's hard for me to get online for extended periods of time, I don't have my computer, and this is a dial-up connection. I'll do my best. 

Edit: I don't think anything weird happens at 7, so Toriah is leveled to the best of my ability.

Also, does he have a magical crossbow? I don't remember that happening, but I have a bad habit of not always updating my character sheets right away . . . If so, what are the stats on it?

Edit2: Uh, Toriah apparently has a +1 shortbow? That's what Xael's sheet says, and I _thought_ I remembered him getting a bow! Sorry, so if that's true, what are the stats on that?


----------



## Endur (Aug 17, 2005)

+1 to hit.  D6+1 to damage.  multiple attacks at level 8+.


			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Edit2: Uh, Toriah apparently has a +1 shortbow? That's what Xael's sheet says, and I _thought_ I remembered him getting a bow! Sorry, so if that's true, what are the stats on that?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2005)

BTW, unless you have already done that... Lenya will use Diplomacy to turn Slaszh attitude to helpful, of course. Take 10 should work, if allowed. 

Hmm... ist it Slaszh, Slazsh, or Slaazh? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hmm... ist it Slaszh, Slazsh, or Slaazh?




He's a troll.  He has not mentioned how to spell his name.

As far as you can tell, he seems helpful (and he failed his will save against charm).  

(You can't take 10 on a diplomacy check on a charmed creature.  But your diplomacy and bluff scores are high enough that he is likely to agree to whatever you suggest.)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> He's a troll.  He has not mentioned how to spell his name.




I see... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Aug 17, 2005)

Slaazh is the correct spelling, though.

Also, did Lenya heal Slaazh's burn wounds with her wand of cure light wounds?  I think he had 22 points of fire damage from Lylamwyn's _fireball_.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2005)

Nope, didn't really think about it, actually. 

She might have done so, when we had decided on what to do... before attacking, that is.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 18, 2005)

Excellent, thanks Endur. Toriah's sheet is as updated as I know how to make it.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2005)

@Dalamar: Does Kerwyn still have that dagger? I recall one of those gargoyles having taken it... and we could only stop the one that was carrying Kerwyn's body.

Aha... while it appears, that I recalled that correctly, that gargoyle was destroyed by summoned eagles in the end. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 19, 2005)

Yah, a "splendid" battle that didn't go quite so splendidly for Kerwyn. Darn his bad luck.

The good thing is, some of that bad luck seems to have moved to the Cone of Cold that was used against us


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 24, 2005)

Just to let you all know, I'll be out of town (and offline) from Wednesday evening through Tuesday morning.  Feel free to NPC Raner until I get back.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2005)

Elf turned into dwarf... I don't think Lylamwyn will be overly happy about that little detail. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 28, 2005)

Better than elf turned into dead elf.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2005)

For sure. And as he said... he could have ended up a troglodyte. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> For sure. And as he said... he could have ended up a troglodyte.



I was kind of a hoping for a Gnoll, but maybe next time.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 29, 2005)

Seonaid snickers at Xael's new form too.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 29, 2005)

Does Ms. Rustkettle know that Lylamwyn was reincarnated from an elf? Am I being overly suspicious?


----------



## Endur (Aug 29, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Does Ms. Rustkettle know that Lylamwyn was reincarnated from an elf? Am I being overly suspicious?




I'm assuming that Kerwyn rescued her before Belaver's prayers brought Lylamwyn back, so yes, she has heard from the others that Lylamwyn was a gray elf.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 29, 2005)

I figured that you figured, but I wanted to check.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2005)

We still need to reduce the CLW wand charges (55 total IIRC; -20 for Belaver and Lenya and -15 for Craven?)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 6, 2005)

Do we know where the path to the south goes?

I'm not sure we're ready to take on a fire breathing dragon just yet.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 6, 2005)

Lenya thinks we are.


----------



## Endur (Sep 11, 2005)

Xael wrote:

OOC: Sorry I've been a bit of quiet lately. School and MMORPG's are not a good combination. I'm not sure if Lylamwyn had the time to refresh his spells, so if he doesn't have Fireball memorized, he'll cast


Just out of curiousity, which MMORGPs are you playing?


----------



## Xael (Sep 11, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity, which MMORGPs are you playing?



Eve Online. There's a free 14-day trial available here, if somebody is interested.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 11, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Lenya thinks we are.




Only if Belawer has _Mass Resist Energy_ prepared. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2005)

I will not be around from wednesday til saturday. Have fun in the meantime! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 18, 2005)

How many archers are there? Does the stairway curve? That is, could some people wait on the stairs at some point or will they be visible to the archers as soon as they start up the stairs?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2005)

Too bad, the invisibility would have been helpful now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 19, 2005)

I was thinking I could sneak attack one of the archers, with you all waiting as close as possible and then running up as soon as I'm visible again.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 19, 2005)

Clearly Lenya needs to learn the gift of invisibility so Kerwyn can keep borrowing it


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2005)

Can't be that long until he gets 2nd level spells, or can it?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I was thinking I could sneak attack one of the archers, with you all waiting as close as possible and then running up as soon as I'm visible again.




Sabotaging the vats would probably be useful, not sure how or if it could be done, tho.

Anyways, how far away are the archers from the group, so we have an idea how long it would take til reinforcements could arrive?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Can't be that long until he gets 2nd level spells, or can it?



Well, next level, but he only gets one of 'em per day, so unless Lylamwyn or Belaver is willing to sacrifice spell power, it isn't going to be even close to the usefulness of the wand.


----------



## Endur (Sep 19, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> How many archers are there? Does the stairway curve? That is, could some people wait on the stairs at some point or will they be visible to the archers as soon as they start up the stairs?




Only Toriah can see how many archers there are.  Toriah sees a crowd of 8 to 15 orcs at the top of the stairs.  At least half a dozen are armed with bows and shooting arrows down the stairwell.  

Most of the orcs are in a room off of the stairwell and out of sight of anyone on the stairs.  Likewise, most of the vats of boiling oil are actually in the room, but close enough to the stairs to dump their contents down the stairs.

The stairwell curves a little bit, so people on the bottom can't quite see the top.  The stairwell looks to be about sixty feet in length.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 29, 2005)

As an FYI I'll be out of town on vacation (and at least mostly offilne) from Saturday 10/1 through Sunday 10/9. Feel free to NPC Raner while I'm gone.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 30, 2005)

Is that long-term change? As in, should I go make adjustments to Kerwyn's stats?

Soon the party's gonna be all-dwarf


----------



## Endur (Sep 30, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Is that long-term change? As in, should I go make adjustments to Kerwyn's stats?




You don't know how long term the change is.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2005)

Ahahahahahaha! Soon, we'll be a party no one recognizes! 
Edit: Not even ourselves!


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2005)

*Off-topic*

 I just got an email with a subject line "Pyrex is the obvious choice for adult pleasure."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 1, 2005)

> "Pyrex is the obvious choice for adult pleasure."



  :\


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 9, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I just got an email with a subject line "Pyrex is the obvious choice for adult pleasure."




 

*ponders what said spam must really be about*

*decides he doesn't really want to know*

 

I'm back from my trip and once again have internet access.  I'll post as soon as I've had a chance to catch up on the IC thread (likely to be mid-morning tomorrow [monday])


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2005)

> 18: Toriah (-6) draws his rapier. The Dragon's six heads bite at Toriah (15+ hit, 10+ hit, 19+ hit, 3+ miss, 11+ hit, 18+ hit; dmg 41) and Toriah falls to the ground bleeding (-9).




Even though gnomes are cute and all, but drawing a weapon does not provoke an attack of opportunity (or six), in case that was the reason for the attacks, as I'm assuming. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 20, 2005)

And even if it did, considering that it's listed as Combat Reflexes, I've always read it as "A hydra can make a number of Attack of Opportunities equal to the number of its heads". 
But now I see that a literal reading of the description comes down to meaning "a hydra can make an Attack of Opportunity twice each round, both times making a number of attacks equal to the number of its heads", this of course presuming that it doesn't gain an enhanced Dexterity from one source or another to gain even more AoO chances. Wow...


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2005)

Your first quote is the 3.0 MM description of the Hydra.  Hydra changed dramatically in 3.5.  

Another way to look at this, is that a Hydra has one attack, like a dog.  And its one attack can be used in a regular attack, a full attack, or an AOO.  Its one attack is special in that it rolls multiple attack dice and can do lots of damage.  



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> And even if it did, considering that it's listed as Combat Reflexes, I've always read it as "A hydra can make a number of Attack of Opportunities equal to the number of its heads".
> But now I see that a literal reading of the description comes down to meaning "a hydra can make an Attack of Opportunity twice each round, both times making a number of attacks equal to the number of its heads", this of course presuming that it doesn't gain an enhanced Dexterity from one source or another to gain even more AoO chances. Wow...


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Even though gnomes are cute and all, but drawing a weapon does not provoke an attack of opportunity (or six), in case that was the reason for the attacks, as I'm assuming.




Are you suggesting the GM misread the PHB when he read the AOO table?  When I read it from my PHB yesterday, I could have sworn I saw AOO: yes.  My PHB is out of state from me right now, and the SRD does seem to indicate AOO: no.  

Ok, no Gnome for now.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 20, 2005)

Yay!

Gnomes are _not_ cute.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 20, 2005)

That's not a direct quote, it's meant to be how I understood the line in the description of the Hydra. Actually, I'm pretty sure it read the same way in 3.0 as it reads now (though as I never got any of the 3.0 books, and am too lazy to look up a 3.0 SRD, I have no way of confirming this).


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2005)

I have both the 3.5 and 3.0 MM ... Your understanding is correct as to the 3.0 MM.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Are you suggesting the GM misread the PHB when he read the AOO table?




I think your PHB secretly plans to flood the world with gnomes and tricked you! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 21, 2005)

::runs screaming from Endur's PHB::


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 21, 2005)

Hello.  Endur indicated I could join this game.  I'll work up a PC.  Should it be a 7th level PC?  I'm working up a brb/ftr and a battle cleric.  I'll see which one turns out better.  I'll get started on reading the IC thread.  I'll work up a background.  I'll assume I shouldn't be from Homlett, but that I should still be able to map generations of family trees.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2005)

Welcome! 

*votes for gnome battle cleric*



Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 21, 2005)

Nae, a dwarf so we don't have to reincarnate or polymorph that character


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 22, 2005)

I think I'll go the battle cleric route.  Here's the background:

_Rowena was born the only daughter of The Lord Mayor of Elredd, on the wild coast, in CY 570.  Her three older brothers each was destined for a post in the government, but Rowena’s best hope was being assigned a husband who wouldn’t beat her.  Her eldest brother, Sigmund, was a redoubtable warrior, 10 years her senior.  Her second and third brothers, Karl and Dane turned out to be more of playboys.  When the wild coast was attacked by the forces of the Pomarj, she didn’t recognize the danger, and didn’t flee in time.  The Elredd militia was no match for the orcs hoards, and Rowena was captured.  She endured a brutal, harrowing week in captivity.  Then one night, she was shaken awake.  It was no brutal orc shake, but the gentle touch of love.  Looking up, there was her eldest brother Sigmund.  He had escaped the battle, hidden in the Suss forest, and now returned to rescue her.  After a week of hunger and fear, slipping through orc patrols, they escaped to Verbobonc, where her brother Karl and others of the court had fled.  Her parents and Dane had been killed in the battle and subsequent slaughter.

Having escaped, she realized the worst of it.  She was pregnant.  Young, foolish, and full of shame, she concealed her condition as long as possible.  Finally, she knew the baby would come soon.  Unable to face her family, she took a horse and fled the city.  She tried to escape into the hills and woods to labor, and perhaps die alone.  But it was not to be.  Seeking a quite grove, she stumbled upon a group of Hextorites, who had fled Fax, when the city, and their temple had been overrun by humanoids.  Seeing the young woman come in, obviously about to give birth, the leading cleric took charge.  As she lay and labored, he extorted her to embrace the pain.  “What does not kill you makes you stronger!”  he insisted.  In the haze of her embarrassment, her fear, her loneliness, she found strength in this stranger and his harsh philosophy.  Only through strength and ruthlessness could she strike back as those who made her suffer.  Her screams of pain resembling shouts of triumph, she pushed out her child, a healthy half-orc boy.  She named him Vengeance.  The boy was welcomed by the cleric, who foresaw a brutal future in this child, so oddly placed in his hands.
Rowena felt unable to return to her people.  Instead she stayed with the Hextorites.  Their ways were harsh, but seemed appropriate to her experiences.  Their leader, Garth Spiker, took Rowena under his wing.  He had been impressed by her attitude in her hours of trial, and expected great things of her.  He promised her the power of Hextor could be hers, for use in her vengeance.  Pain, hatred, vengeance.  These were things Rowena now embraced. _ 


As to how she comes to encounter the party, I don't know, so I'll leave the last of the story for later.  She would be a human cleric of Hextor, with War and Destruction as her domains.  She's LN, not evil.  She hates the humanoids, Iuz, and the scarlet brother hood for starting the wars.  She has no interest in the slaugther and torture that so many Hextorites enjoy.  But she does embrace his harsh, survival of the fittest, aspect, and sees her life as an intrument of destruction.

I've started stating her out, but I thought I'd see if she'd fit first.  The Paladin will put up with her, hopefully, as she's not evil, and he doesn't worship Heironeous.  If it looks like she won't fit, though, no problem.  I could retool her fairly easily to be a cleric of Trithereon, say.


----------



## Endur (Oct 22, 2005)

I think your character conception of Rowena is great.  (and either the battle cleric or the fighter/barbarian would be a good choice for this group).

I do have some questions.  They don't need to be answered right now.  Just some things to think about.

Does Rowena perceive her role as an instrument of vengence as a divine mission from Hextor?  Or is vengence how she expresses her "worship"?  Or is vengence separate from her "occupation" as a priest of Hextor?     

Does she hate all humanoids?  Orcs only?  all non-humans?  

How old is her son now?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 22, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> I think your character conception of Rowena is great.  (and either the battle cleric or the fighter/barbarian would be a good choice for this group).
> 
> I do have some questions.  They don't need to be answered right now.  Just some things to think about.




I have some issues with Rowena.  I would like to see her as having made a Faustian bargain with Hextor, and somewhat regretting it.  She's certainly not evil, and might switch to good at some point if forced to choose between her god and, say, Sigmund's life.  .

However, I'm not sure if that's an appropriate attitude for a cleric.  Perhaps I should take a somewhat different path.  There are tons of Greyhawk dieties, but I'm not so familiar with them.  I considered Wastri, but he's just too vile.  Are there rules about switching dieties?  It's possible I would want to take that route at some point.



> Does Rowena perceive her role as an instrument of vengence as a divine mission from Hextor?  Or is vengence how she expresses her "worship"?  Or is vengence separate from her "occupation" as a priest of Hextor?



Her worship of Hextor is how she expresses her divine vengeance.  Hextor is her path to power.


> Does she hate all humanoids?  Orcs only?  all non-humans?



She hates orcs in particular, but all that allied with Turrosh Mak in his sack of the wild coast get her gander up.  That would include ogres, and...not sure exactly who that would entail, actually.  Probably all of 'em.



> How old is her son now?




Her son would be about 6.  It might be nice if he were 15 or so, so he could enter the picture sooner, but that would make her older than I'd want.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 22, 2005)

Yay! Manzanita, welcome! Rowena sounds awesome. I have one question to add to Endur's: how old is Rowena when she comes to the party?


----------



## Endur (Oct 22, 2005)

My understanding of Greyhawk Gods and Demigods.

Some Gods are banned and worship is forbidden in the area around Hommlet.  Iuz, Vecna, Erthynuul, etc. (basically all Chaotic Evil gods and demon lords).  Also channeling negative energy and casting evil spells is illegal and banned as witchcraft.  

Some aren't banned, but nobody openly worships them in the area around Hommlet.  Hextor would fall in this category.  Although not Chaotic Evil, he is one of the Patron Gods of the Great Kingdom and fiends were rumored to control the Great Kingdom during the Greyhawk wars.  He also has the title Herald of Hell.  So he would make people very uncomfortable.  

The most popular Gods around Hommlet are Pelor and St. Cuthbert.  With Pelor being the most popular God of the Old Faith (including Beory the Earth Mother, Ehlonnna, Obad Hai, and Nerull as Death).  St. Cuthbert is the most popular of the newer Gods in the area.  Other Gods that have a small amount of worship would include Tritheron.

Although worshipping Hextor is not banned, there are few other worshippers in the area, so there is the question as to why a priestess of Hextor would be here instead of in the Great Kingdom where there are millions of worshippers.  The current head of the Church of Hextor rules part of the Old Great Kingdom called the North Kingdom.  Most ambitious members of the Church of Hextor would be there.  

St. Cuthbert has an order of Inquisitors known as the Order of the Stars.  This is a mostly lawful neutral order of clerics (St. Cuthbert himself is Lawful Good in Greyhawk).  The Inquisitors are a sulphur and brimstone group of clerics who happily burn and destroy evildoers.  Their primary goal is to instill doctrinal purity in the faith and prevent backsliding into evil ways.  So inflicting vengence on the orcs of the Pomarj, the scarlet brotherhood, and any other evildoers they can find is their primary occupation.   Hommlet is currently experiencing a visit from the Inquisition.  St. Cuthbert has these domains: Destruction, Law, Strength, Good, Protection.

Trithereon is a Chaotic Good god of Individuality, Liberty, Retribution, and Self-Defense.  His symbol is the rune of pursuit, representing his relentlessness in hunting down oppressors and tyrants.  He has three magical weapons (sword, shortspear, and scepter) and three animals (hound, falcon, and sea lizard).  Trithereon's clerics are rugged individualists, never afraid to question authority.  Domains: Chaos, Good, Protection, Strength.  

Joramy is a Neutral (NG) lesser goddess of Fire, Volcanoes, Wrath, Anger, and Quarrels.  The Goddess of arguments.  Domains: Destruction, Fire, War.


----------



## Endur (Oct 22, 2005)

Also, just a note that Craven, the Paladin of St. Cuthbert in the party, is a member of the Order of the Chalice.  They are dedicated to destroying evil fiends of all types (but focused on the Demons summoned by Iuz).


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for your support Seonaid.  Nice to game with you again.  As for her age, early 20s, I would think.  I realize my Greyhawk notes aren't complete.  What was the year when the Pomarj invaded the wild coast?  She was about 15 then, per her background, and its now CY591, right?

Endur, thanks for the diety feedback.  I've been reading the first IC thread & really enjoying it.  If you don't mind, I'll take another day to think about the diety thing.  I realized that Hextor would not be popular around Verbobonc.  The wild coast was kind of anything goes, so I figured there'd be some Hextorites there, and the would have been chased out like anyone else.  As for why she'd end up in this adventure, I don't really know.  Perhaps It would make more sense if she were good -aligned, though Hextor despises Iuz as much as anyone.  When I first picked up the 3E players handbook several years back, the first PC I wanted to play was a cleric of Heironeous.  I've never done so.  Perhaps its time.  I liked the Hextor angle in the background, but other dieties would work as well.


----------



## Endur (Oct 23, 2005)

Take as long as you need to make your decisions regarding the deity.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 24, 2005)

I've decided to go with a more traditional character, and have modified Rowena's background to reflect this.  I've stated her out and will post her here for your feedback.  I included no equipment per your comment earlier on.  I've left the end of her background blank as well, pending suggestions as to how to get her on board.

I've read the IC thread up to page 4 of the 2nd thread.  It's awesome.  I'm very psyched to get going.

Torn (Rowena Eldred)
Female Human Cleric 7
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Heironeous
Height: 5' 7''
Weight: 145lbs
Hair: orange-red
Eyes: Green
Age: 21

Str: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Dex: 10 (+0) [2 points]
Con: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Int: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Wis: 15 (+2) [6 points, +1 level]
Cha: 11 (+1) [3 points]

Class and Racial Abilities: Extra feat at first level, 4 extra skill points at level 1, one additional skill point for each level thereafter.. 

Hit Dice: 7d8+14
HP: 49
AC: --]
ACP: )
Init: +4 (+0 Dex)
Speed: 20ft 

Saves:
Fortitude +7 [+5 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +2 [+2 base, +0 Dex]
Will +7 [+5 base, +2 Wis]

BAB: +5
Melee Atk 
Melee Atk: +)
Ranged Atk: +)
Ranged Atk: +

Skills:
Concentration +12 (10 ranks)
Heal +7 (5 ranks)
Knowledge (religion) +5 (5 ranks, +0 Int)
Spellcraft +10 (10 ranks)

Feats:
Improved Turning (human bonus 1st level)
Endurance (1st level)
Extra Turning (3rd level)
Improved initiative(6th level)

Languages: Common

Domains:  War and Good

Standard Spells (6/5+1/4+1/2+1/1+1)
1st – Protection from Evil(D), Comprehend Languages, obscuring mist, shield of faith,  hide from undead, command
2nd – Spiritual Weapon (D), Augury, Bulls Strength, Silence, Zone of Truth
3rd – Magic Circle against Evil(D), Dispel Magic, Stone Shape
4th – Holy Smite(D), Summon Monster IV


Equipment:

Description:  Description:  Polly.  Rowena is active and alert.  She has reddish brown hair, and pale, freckled skin.

Background:  Rowena was born the only daughter of The Lord Mayor of Elredd, on the wild coast, in CY 570.  Her three older brothers each was destined for a post in the government, but Rowena’s best hope was being assigned a husband who wouldn’t beat her.  Her eldest brother, Sigmund, was a redoubtable warrior, 10 years her senior.  He second and third brothers, Karl and Dane turned out to be more of playboys.  When the wild coast was attacked by the forces of the Pomarj, she didn’t recognize the danger, and didn’t flee in time.  The Elredd militia was no match for the orcs hoards, and Rowena was captured.  She endured a brutal, harrowing week in captivity.  Then one night, she was shaken awake.  It was no brutal orc shake, but the gentle touch of love.  Looking up, there was her eldest brother Sigmund.  He had escaped the battle, hidden in the Suss forest, and now returned to rescue her.  After a week of hunger and fear, slipping through orc patrols, they escaped to Verbobonc, where her brother Karl and others of the court had fled.  Her parents and Dane had been killed in the battle and subsequent slaughter.

Having escaped, she realized the worst of it.  She was pregnant.  Young, foolish, and full of shame, she concealed her condition as long as possible.  Finally, she knew the baby would come soon.  Unable to face her family, she took a horse and fled the city.  

She fled to the only safe place she could think of, a monestary of Heironeous outside of town.  There she arrived, anonymous, and took refuge for the last few days of her pregnancy.  She had come to the right place.  Trained midwives prepared her, the coaxed her through the hard labor.  A cleric healed her tears afterwards.  The baby’s head was large, and the labor difficult, but the result was a healthy half orc boy.  She pushed the baby away, and refused to name him.  But the midwives insisted she nurse the child, for otherwise, he would die.

Rowena stayed at the Monestary for the next two years.  She told no one her real name, referring to herself only as Torn.  She nursed her child, and slowly came to love him, eventually naming him Dane, after her dead brother.  But she was full of shame and had no desire to see her family.  Yet one day, there was a knock on the door of her small chamber, and she opened it to see her beloved brother Sigmund.  He had tracked her down after nearly a year of searching.  She embraced him and eventually told him everything.  Sigmund was a capable warrior, and a fair minded and responsible man.  He had risen high in the Verbobonc military, and was now a captain, in charge of supply and support.  Her other brother, Karl, had not come along so well.  Unable to turn his life around after losing his wealth and position, he had turned to drink, and only held onto a guard position in the army by Sigmund’s good word.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 24, 2005)

Belaver will probably be delighted to be able to free up some of his spell slots for non-healing applications.  Or, given the way things are going, simply to have to replenish those healing spells more often.


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2005)

Torn looks great.

With regards to introducing Torn...

Currently, the party is in a underground dungeon in a mountain (Mount Stalagos) on the border between the Lortmil Mountains and the Kron Hills.  

So, assuming you don't want to wait for the party to return to Verbobonc (and that could take some time), we need a reason for your character to travel to Mount Stalagos.

Once we identify that reason, there would seem to be at least two different ways to introduce your character to the party: a) by wandering encounter (look who is in the next room) or b) your character has been taken prisoner by the monsters in the next room and the party frees your character after defeating the monsters.

There are probably other ways for introductions as well.  Those are just some of the most commons methods.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 25, 2005)

Some old-fashioned Lady in Distress wouldn't hurt


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 25, 2005)

The character (still) looks great, Manzanita! I'm excited to have her join.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 25, 2005)

More estrogen in the party can't be a bad thing


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 25, 2005)

Either way works for me.  I should go back and add a bit to Torn's biography.  I will when I move her to the RG.  At the monestary, she becomes devoted to Heironeous, and takes the path of a cleric.  She gives her son up to the monestary to raise as they see fit, as she doesn't feel mothering is her place.  She prefers to go back out into the world to do the will of her god, and undo some of the damage she's seen.  As such, she could be out on some quest for the temple, perhaps directly related to the party's quest.  

From an IC perspective, it would be better for her to meet the party fully equipped rather than as a prisoner.  But being a prisoner is a good plot device.  I feel I should leave that up to you Endur.  Sometimes its cool if a new PC brings some new information to the table, making the existing party more prone to take her along.  Either way, do you want to assign her any equipment?  Or will you give me a GP amount to spend?  I'm psyched to get started.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 25, 2005)

My apologies for dissappearing for a few days.  I was sick for a couple days then couldn't access EnWorld for a couple of days.

I'm back now though and will be posting soon.

Oh, and welcome to the game Manzanita!


----------



## Endur (Oct 25, 2005)

Manzanita,

Go ahead and figure out what equipment you would like.  Standard wealth for a level 7 character is 19,000 gold pieces.

We'll figure out how to incorporate your character into the party after you have had a chance to read through all the posts and you have finished your character.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2005)

Endur, I think I'm ready to pick up Craven again if you'll have me.  My own posting schedule will be limited to the weekends and maybe once or twice during the week though, if that's ok.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey, Isida! Good to see you.


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2005)

That's Great!



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Endur, I think I'm ready to pick up Craven again if you'll have me.  My own posting schedule will be limited to the weekends and maybe once or twice during the week though, if that's ok.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 27, 2005)

OK.  I've caught up on the IC thread.  I'm not sure how you could introduce Torn, except perhaps as a prisoner of the orcs.  Perhaps I should have instead created a dwarf cleric in stasis, a troll fighter, or a halfling bard.   

I did really enjoy reading this adventure.   Here's an equipment list:

periapt of wisdom +2		4000
gauntlets of ogre power		4000
long sword +1             		2315
Pearl of power			1000
Full Plate +1			2650
Heavy steel sheild			20
Light crossbow			35
20 bolts			            2
wand of CLW			750
cloak of resistance			4000

light warhorse			150
military saddle			20
saddlebags			4
Bedroll			0.1
winter blanket			0.5
vial ink			8
inkpen			0.1
5 flasks oil			0.5
2 sheets parchment			0.4
2 flasks holy water			50
50' silk rope			10
flint & steel			1
travel rations(5 days)			2.5
quiver			
10 cold iron bolts			2
10 silver bolts			10.5
Heavy Mace			12


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 27, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Round 1



 Sorry, Thanee, hope Lenya's not TOO attached to the troll 'cause it looks like one way or the other he's leaving the party for good.


----------



## Endur (Oct 27, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OK.  I've caught up on the IC thread.  I'm not sure how you could introduce Torn, except perhaps as a prisoner of the orcs.  Perhaps I should have instead created a dwarf cleric in stasis, a troll fighter, or a halfling bard.
> 
> I did really enjoy reading this adventure.




Here are several possible ways to introduce Torn.  Please feel free to pick one of these or suggest an alternative.

1.  Torn is an ambassador (or an assistant to the ambassador) sent to the Kron Hills to resolve issues between the Gnomes and Verbobonc.  Torn was captured by Orcs lead by a Dark Knight.  Torn is a prisoner somewhere close to where the party is currently (held by Orcs or other creatures).

2.  Torn was alone or part of a party of adventurers that came looking for the ambassador in #1 or on a separate quest to save the world and was captured and is a prisoner somewhere close to where the party is currently.  

3.  Torn is alone and looking for the ambassador in #1 or on a quest to save the world for destruction and is not a prisoner.  (Not exactly sure where to put Torn in the dungeon under this circumstance, but we can figure something out).


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 28, 2005)

Having no ranks in diplomacy, Torn wouldn't be a particularly good ambassador.  I could see her looking for the ambassador, though, as resolving the differences between the gnomes and humans is clearly an important project.

Based on what little I know of the party's position, and Torn's lack of subtlety, I double Torn would be this far into this complex independently.  I think the best option would be her to have been asked to look for the ambassador by her superiors in the temple and have been captured while in that quest.  Was the Ambassador last seen in this area?

Shall I go ahead & add her to the RG?


----------



## Endur (Oct 28, 2005)

The Ambassador was last seen in the Kron Hills where his entourage was ambushed by orcs on his way to visit the ruling assembly of the Gnomes.  

Torn and some other adventurers (I'll give a list later) were quested to go recover the ambassador.   They followed the tracks of the orcish raiders until they led to the Crater Ridge Mines, where the party was captured by the forces of evil.

Go ahead and add Torn to the RG.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 28, 2005)

Unexpectedly spotty internet access until mid-late next week. You know what to do.


----------



## Endur (Nov 4, 2005)

Lenya said  “I'm sorry, Lylamwyn. Guess that beating you took was my fault mostly. I have no idea, however, how Slaazh could break my charm. It should have prevented him from acting that way. I'll need to practice with that a little more...”

I think it makes perfect sense that Lenya would not fully understand why the troll acted the way he did.  Lenya has a wisdom of 8 and an intelligence of 12, so her understanding and reasoning skills are only average.  She does have a spellcraft of +12, which gives her a good technical knowledge of magic.  So she should understand what the Players Handbook says about spells and invocations.

I will add (though none of the PCs would know this) that Slaazh did not make any of his saving throws nor was there magical interference with the charm invocation.  Slaazh either remained charmed the whole time or the charm ended through some action of Lenya or the party.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh, I think I have a fairly good idea about that... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Nov 6, 2005)

Manzanita,

You can start making IC posts.

Endur


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 6, 2005)

Psyched to get started.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 8, 2005)

Poor Toriah. 

But charging into the midst of that group _was_ pretty suicidal. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 8, 2005)

Don't worry.  Bodies are transient, but party members are forever (that is, until someone geeks the druid).


----------



## Thanee (Nov 8, 2005)

You could cooperate with Lylamwyn to write a _scroll of reincarnation_ just in case. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Nov 8, 2005)

well, Toriah avoided becoming a Gnome.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 9, 2005)

I figured he'd be reincarnated as a dwarf!


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 9, 2005)

That would certainly seem to fit the pattern; and would have been quite amusing.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 9, 2005)

"Three dwarves and a goblin walk into the bar...."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 9, 2005)

I hate it when I read the OOC thread before the IC. You'd think I'd have learned by now . . .


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 11, 2005)

what's torn's hp status


----------



## Endur (Nov 13, 2005)

Torn's status is fully healed after resting.


----------



## Xael (Nov 15, 2005)

I finally added the last bit of treasure to the treasure post. Ditched the non-masterwork stuff and gave Torn a Masterword shield instead of the normal one.

I think I need to start adding the place where we found the items to the description again, since I have absolutely no memory of some of those unidentified items.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2005)

That happens all the time in our PnP game... 

Well, _happened_, these days, my sorceress always has an _Analyze Dweomer_ handy. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> I think I need to start adding the place where we found the items to the description again, since I have absolutely no memory of some of those unidentified items.




It took me a while to find them in my materials too.  

Goggles, who's got the goggles ... oh yes, Wormspike the Ogre in the entrance area had a nice pair of Eyes of the Eagle.

And Merelcar the Ranger, commander of the garrison in the entrance area, had a cloak of resistance +1.

Finally, I found a flunky with Slippers of Spider Climbing.


----------



## Xael (Nov 19, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OOC: Cast spiritual weapon +71d8+2 for 7 rounds.



Ok, that's it, Lylamwyn is so going to multiclass into a Cleric.   



Nobody has wanted to claim the Identified stuff yet, but I figure we'll be getting a new batch soon, so there's no hurry...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2005)

Yup, there's enough time to divide the spoils. 

@Endur: Are we far enough to actually see the cultist, or is that bit only for Kerwyn and Toriah?

Did the humans come from behind, the same direction we headed to the Gnolls, or the other way (i.e. from the altar room then)?

So far, I think we are at the south end of the last map, where the corridor splits up, one way was the tower with the humans and the other the gnolls, where we are now. Behind those two areas, the two ways meet once more and lead into the altar room. Is that right?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Nov 19, 2005)

I'll post a map in a bit, but basically think of it as a shape like this

A
|  \
B--C
|  /
D

Where A is your original room, B is human guards, C is gnoll guards, and D is the room with the altar.  Lenya and group ran from A to C and now from C to D.  Human Guards left B and ran to C.  

At the beginning of round 2, Lenya is still in the corridor, but she can see fighting ahead (others are running in the corridor between C and D, but she can see Kerwyn and Toriah in the distance).  If she does a standard move, she should be able to see well enough to blast the cultist (and if not she can then do another standard move).


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2005)

Ok, thx. 

Then I got it right (minus the link between the two guard areas).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Nov 21, 2005)

*Air Elementals are Neat*

I never knew that Air Elementals were this much fun.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey all.

Sorry for my absence. Life has been going in full swing (which is very unusual for me) and I haven't had time for much Internet stuff. I'm still interested in playing, but I don't know how much time and effort I can dedicate to this game (or any of them). Please assume I won't be around for the forseeable future. I hate to do this, as I love you guys and this campaign (it's by far my favorite), but I obviously haven't been keeping up.


----------



## Endur (Nov 22, 2005)

Seonaid,

We'll miss you.  Keep up when you can.  Toriah will remain your character when you are available.

Endur


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 22, 2005)

Hope things calm down at some point. Good luck with things.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2005)

Good thing, Lylamwyn didn't actually cast _Grease_ on the cultist... that would have been pretty pointless, I guess. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll be out-of-town and offline through Sunday for Thanksgiving.

See you all Monday!

(Endur, feel free to NPC me as needed)


----------



## Endur (Nov 23, 2005)

*Combat Rounds*

We will be staying in combat rounds for the duration of the confusion spell.  However, I may resolve multiple rounds quickly if given directions that allow me to do so.

For example, if Lylamwyn moves to be closer to the Dire Bear skeleton so he can give it orders, that might take several rounds.  Or if Kerwyn decides to loot the cultist's body before a wandering monster helps himself to high priest's valuables, etc.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, we never liked that halfling bard anyway, did we...


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 24, 2005)

She helped Toriah make an offending remark regarding Kerwyn's "preferences", so no


----------



## Xael (Nov 25, 2005)

God, the treasure list is killing me. I can't wait until we get to sell them, and I have to calculate the whole friggin' pile of stuff again. But then the list will probably be shorter for a while again...

But we're filthy rich.   



...how many charges did people use from the CLW wands again?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2005)

Lenya has...
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (18 charges)
Wand of Shield (45 charges)
Wand of Disguise Self (10 charges)

As far as I can tell, I always removed the charges that have been used by her, of course there will be more charges used up now, as we surely are going to heal up.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 25, 2005)

Kerwyn would like to claim the slippers of spider climbging and give the potion of spider climb back to the party in return. He'd also like the eagle goggles.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 25, 2005)

Wow.  This game is cranking.  I love it!

Torn will reclaim all her original equipment.

She would also like the following:  
+1 large Steel Shield (the one w/o the Red Dragon insignia)
the other magical longsword that seems more powerful than the first, with a silver circle set into the pommel  (it didn't detect as evil, so should be OK)

Thanks for keeping track of the treasure, Xael; that's quite a project.  (fortunately!)


----------



## Endur (Nov 26, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Wow.  This game is cranking.  I love it!




The game is cranking, but this is a huge game.  At best we're at the 25% point.  75% more to go.


----------



## Xael (Nov 29, 2005)

How are we using up the charges from the CLW wands? Craven's wand is out, and that leaves 27 charges that need to be removed from the wands. Do we use up all the other smaller wands (might not be very wise considering possible emergencies) or do we rudely use up over half of Torn's wand?



I love the message. And I seem to need _Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum_ or _Detect Scrying_.   



At some point, I will start coding a program to do the loot calculations and stuff. Drag & Drop would be so much easier. Now I just need to learn to make it...


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> And I seem to need _Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum_ or _Detect Scrying_.




3.5 appearently did away with the check to detect scrying.  Now you need a spell if you want to know when someone is watching you.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> The game is cranking, but this is a huge game.  At best we're at the 25% point.  75% more to go.




Way to go! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> How are we using up the charges from the CLW wands? Craven's wand is out, and that leaves 27 charges that need to be removed from the wands. Do we use up all the other smaller wands (might not be very wise considering possible emergencies) or do we rudely use up over half of Torn's wand?




We should leave some charges in each wand, so we can use them simultaneously should the need arise.



> I love the message.




Yep, also gives a bit of clarity about what we are doing here. Sometimes it's not so easy to keep track of that. 



> At some point, I will start coding a program to do the loot calculations and stuff. Drag & Drop would be so much easier. Now I just need to learn to make it...




Xael's Party Loot Organizer V0.3beta, now with shiny interface and including all the items from the SRD.



Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Xael's Party Loot Organizer V0.3beta, now with shiny interface and including all the items from the SRD.



Hell yeah. I just need to learn windows programming with C++. I doubt we'll be finishing this game in half a year or so...


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 29, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> 3.5 appearently did away with the check to detect scrying.  Now you need a spell if you want to know when someone is watching you.




I could've sworn anyone near the scrying sensor could make an Int check to notice it.

*goes looking*

Oh, there it is.  I like how this part isn't listed in any of the relevant spells, but is tucked away in the 'Magic Overview' chapter...  :\ 



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Divination*
> ...
> Scrying: A scrying spell creates an invisible magical sensor that sends you information. Unless noted otherwise, the sensor has the same powers of sensory acuity that you possess. This level of acuity includes any spells or effects that target you, but not spells or effects that emanate from you. However, the sensor is treated as a separate, independent sensory organ of yours, and thus it functions normally even if you have been blinded, deafened, or otherwise suffered sensory impairment.
> Any creature with an Intelligence score of 12 or higher can notice the sensor by making a DC 20 Intelligence check. The sensor can be dispelled as if it were an active spell.
> Lead sheeting or magical protection blocks a scrying spell, and you sense that the spell is so blocked.


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2005)

thanks for spotting that.  

It looks like Lenya(+1), Lylamwyn(+5), Kerwyn(+2), and Raner (+2) for spotting scrying sensors.

I think you can assume that you have felt like you were being watched in the past at various points.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2005)

Lylamwyn is as smart as us three together... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Lylamwyn is as smart as us three together...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Lylamwyn has a higher combined int bonus than the rest of the party put together (+5 vs. +2, +2, +1, +0, +0, +0, +0, -4).


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 29, 2005)

That's.... Damn that smartie-elf.


----------



## Xael (Nov 30, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> That's.... Damn that smartie-elf.



Dwarf.  

Feel better?


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 30, 2005)

Same stuff, different package


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> At some point, I will start coding a program to do the loot calculations and stuff. Drag & Drop would be so much easier. Now I just need to learn to make it...




Save Xael from lots of loot calculating, rescue Raner's relatives, and give you a nice church and magic item shop and resting place right inside the dungeon.  All with one action.


----------



## Xael (Dec 1, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Save Xael from lots of loot calculating, rescue Raner's relatives, and give you a nice church and magic item shop and resting place right inside the dungeon. All with one action.



Yeah, I noticed.

Badass DM.   



...for some reason I want to burn and conquer Rastor now.  

Okay, I've been wanting to do that from the moment we entered Rastor for the first time.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, yeah, but now we know they have ~30,000gp worth of available l00t. 

All in all though, the rescue seems to have been quite effective.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 1, 2005)

So, Xael, minus what we just paid to free the dwarves, what've we got left?


----------



## Xael (Dec 1, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> So, Xael, minus what we just paid to free the dwarves, what've we got left?



*Tentative To-Be-Sold List (Income 11,329 gp):*

Weapons (Income 6,306 gp, 5 sp):

- +1 Huge (Large?) Greatclub. 2,305 gp. Not Identified.
- +1 Greataxe. 2,320 gp. Not Identified.
- +1 Rapier. 2,320 gp. Not Identified.
- 2 +1 Longswords. 4,630 gp. Not Identified.
- +1 Morningstar. 2,308 gp. Not Identified.

Armor (Income 4,447 gp, 5 sp):

- +1 Chain Shirt. 1,250 gp. Not Identified.
- +1 Studded Leather. 1,175 gp. Not Identified.
- +1 Full Plate (Black). 2,650 gp. Not Identified.
- +1 Full Plate. 2,650 gp. Not Identified.
- +1 Heavy Steel Shield. 1,170 gp. Not Identified.

Misc (Income 1,000 gp):

- 2 Cloaks of Resistance +1. 2,000 gp. 1 Not Identified.
- Wand (Evocation). Not Identified.
- Wand. Not Identified.
- Wand. Not Identified.
- 5 Hammerspheres.

Valuables (Income 100 gp):

- Some Stolen, Valuable Gem. ? gp. Kerwyn.
- Egg-sized gem. ? gp. Same as kerwyn's gem?
- Pearl. 100 gp.



Then we have 10,000 gp already, and some misc stuff like scrolls. So yeah, the trip to Verbobonc might not be really necessary anymore.

Somebody might want those cloaks of resistance. And Lylamwyn can craft +2 Weapons and Armor too, if somebody thinks he needs them. Or stat boosters. And I still haven't got to removing the used up CLW charges from the wands. From bookkeeping point of view, it would be easier to burn up the 3 wands and buy new ones.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, for Lenya some Cha or Con or Dex booster would be nice, I guess. Not sure what else she could need. 

Wands are always good, of course, and better _cloak of resistance_. 

Speaking of wands, we gotta have to find out what the three wands do, we have found.

As for the CLW wands... burning the used ones up is ok, now that we can get new ones... I just think we should keep 2 or 3 around at least.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, for Lenya some Cha or Con or Dex booster would be nice, I guess. Not sure what else she could need.
> 
> Wands are always good, of course, and better _cloak of resistance_.
> 
> ...



Con boosters for everyone!   

There's always the problem of time with crafting though, and we could craft enough items with our current wealth to make that trip to Verbobonc and Lylamwyn could still be crafting almost the whole time. 

We also have only 5 identify components. Or 6, if we can use that other 100gp pearl. Lylamwyn can Identify the three wands immediately at the next day, and I really want to know what they are too. Wands are always useful.

We have a day at least before we go and clear out the Earth temple though.   



Why do I have a sudden urge to arm a Dwarven army with the stuff we've found?


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> - Some Stolen, Valuable Gem. ? gp. Kerwyn.
> - Egg-sized gem. ? gp. Same as kerwyn's gem?




Note that these are two separate gems (one a diamond, the other an emerald), both of which Kerwyn swiped off Moradin's altar before anyone else got the chance to touch them or see them.

I'm presuming from Kerwyn's "precious" comment that he has not yet let anyone look at them closely or touch them. 

Toriah would have done some sneaking to even have an idea the larger of the two is a diamond.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 1, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> There's always the problem of time with crafting though, and we could craft enough items with our current wealth to make that trip to Verbobonc and Lylamwyn could still be crafting almost the whole time.




Keep in mind that you don't have to do all the crafting yourself.  I think we know some Dwarven Priests who are inclined to be helpful.  We know that (collectively) they have (at least) Craft Arms & Armor and Craft Wand.


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2005)

I posted Rerrid in the Rogues Gallery thread.  He is a priest 5/ fighter 4 with the two crafting feats (craft wands, craft arms & armor).  

There are a couple of other dwarven priests, but they do not have crafting feats and are lower in level (level 1, 2, etc.).

Also, Lylamwyn can not craft items and travel simultaneously.  If he is crafting while the party spends a month going to Verbobonc and back, then he won't be with the party while the party is traveling.  So the party wouldn't have Lylamwyn for any combat encounters while traveling, and Lylamwyn wouldn't have the party if the cultists attack the dwarven temple.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 1, 2005)

A month is a lot of time... thought it was quicker. Then we should just stock up on healing wands and continue. 

We could also send some dwarven merchants with an escort to Verbobonc, so we eventually get some items brought back from them.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> A month is a lot of time... thought it was quicker.




Two weeks there, two weeks back, plus some haggle time = month or longer

Of course, if one has teleport or can fly like an eagle or rides a horse or a broom, it is a bit faster.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 1, 2005)

We could only send Belaver, but sending one person alone doesn't seem like a good idea...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2005)

My recommendations:

Magic Item Distribution
Cloak of Resistance +1: Toriah
Cloak of Resistance +1: Craven or Kerwyn
Studded Leather +1: Toriah

Also several people have magic items on Lylamwyn's treasure distribution sheet that are not yet appearing on their character sheets.
For example, Raner has +2 gauntlets of Ogre Power and Belaver has a +2 periapt of wisdom.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 2, 2005)

It might be useful for torn to take a wand or two, as they're divine.  Perhaps the Divine favor wand.  She'd love one of them hammerhands, too.


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2005)

*On GMing Style*

I ran through the last few rounds of the fight against the Trogs rather quickly.  

My reason was that I thought the result of the fight was going to be rather obvious once the rest of the party caught up to Kerwyn and Toriah.  The only chance the Trogs had was to inflict harm on the lightly armored Kerwyn and Toriah before the rest of the party showed up.

Since Lylamwyn had a haste spell and a super-high intelligence and Lenya had already uttered the comment about how the party should quickly reinforce Kerwyn and Toriah, it made sense to assume that Lylamwyn would choose that moment to cast haste.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 3, 2005)

Your pace is awesome.  I've never seen anything like it in years of PbP.  I guess you need to keep that kind of pace to actually finish big modules like this.  I appreciate all the work you put it.

Are these stories part of the module or do you create them based on knowledge of the plot?


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Are these stories part of the module or do you create them based on knowledge of the plot?




The stories are based on knowledge of the plot and knowledge of the world of Greyhawk.

The story about the Knights of the Watch and the Knights of Dispatch is not in the module, and is based on knowledge of the World of Greyhawk.  

The stories about Elmo & Otto & the Canoness, Ostler and Vesta in the Welcome Wench, the Lords Burne and Rufus of Hommlet, Belaver's Uncle Joman, the Druid Jaroo, Prince Thrommel & Lady Jolene, the crazy barbarian the party met in Nulb, and the Ambassador's mission for peace, are all based off things in the "Return to TOEE" or the "original TOEE" or both.  

Some are loosely based, some are tightly focused on the plot of the module.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm a greyhawk fan myself, though I don't hang out on Canonfire anymore, now that I spend so much time playing PbP.  :\    In any case, I certainly enjoy those stories.  I assumed the encounter with Lareth the beautiful was plot relevant, and that he would make a reappearance before this was through.  Actually, I assume all the stories are plot relevent, and will come into play as this progresses.  You needn't tell me how accuate this is...


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 4, 2005)

Endur is an amazing Game Master, there's no doubt about it. He captures the essence of the characters in his posts with amazing accuracy (I mean, he has Kerwyn do some really Kerwyn-like things that I'm not 100% sure I'd manage to come up with myself).

Not to mention that keeping a group this big going for this long is pretty darn impressive. Kudos to Endur for pulling it off.


----------



## Endur (Dec 4, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Your pace is awesome.  I've never seen anything like it in years of PbP.  I guess you need to keep that kind of pace to actually finish big modules like this.  I appreciate all the work you put it.




I don't think I could stay connected to a game where I post once a week.  I think I need to post at least once a day to feel connected to the game.  

For combat, my ideal goal is 1 round resolved per day, with a complex combat slower than that and an easy or predictable combat faster than that.

There are 443 numbered encounter rooms in the RTTOE module (including Moathouse, Temple, Crater Ridge Mines, etc.).  Not all of these areas have opponents in them, but there are also the occassional wandering monsters.  Not to mention all of the non-combat encounters and npc interactions.

If we did one encounter area per week, it would take about 9 years to finish this module.  My goal is to finish sooner than that.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 4, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> ...If we did one encounter area per week, it would take about 9 years to finish this module.  My goal is to finish sooner than that.




Holy cow!


----------



## Thanee (Dec 4, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> If we did one encounter area per week, it would take about 9 years to finish this module.  My goal is to finish sooner than that.






Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 4, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> If we did one encounter area per week, it would take about 9 years to finish this module.  My goal is to finish sooner than that.




Hopefully much, sooner.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 4, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> If we did one encounter area per week, it would take about 9 years to finish this module.  My goal is to finish sooner than that.



Darn, I want to see one character develop for that long


----------



## Endur (Dec 5, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Hopefully much, sooner.




Yes, we are moving faster than one encounter area a week.  We have finished all of the rooms on the Winged Lion map I just posted in less than a week.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2005)

Is that map = one encounter area?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Dec 5, 2005)

no, each number on the map = one encounter area.  So that's 6 or 8 encounters done in one week.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok, that sounds more reasonable. 

Besides, which one is the manticore cave? The one in the north, I suppose?

And if so, are the stairs leading to the left going up or down?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2005)

Manzanita, why is that OOC? You could just say the same thing IC. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2005)

yes, cave in the north and the stairs are going down.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Besides, which one is the manticore cave? The one in the north, I suppose?
> 
> And if so, are the stairs leading to the left going up or down?
> 
> ...


----------



## Endur (Dec 7, 2005)

*can someone check their monster manual?*

Can someone check their monster manual?  Does a medium sized air elemental's whirlwind affect medium sized creatures?  The SRD seems to imply that the whirlwind only affects creatures smaller than the elemental.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2005)

Only creatures one or more categories smaller can take damage or get trapped in the whirlwind.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2005)

Damnation!  And I thought it'd be such a good trick.  At least it took care of the Creeping Doom.


----------



## Endur (Dec 8, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Damnation!  And I thought it'd be such a good trick.  At least it took care of the Creeping Doom.




So what is Belaver doing for a round 1 action?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2005)

Waiting for the cultist to start casting another spell, then trying to peg him with a sling; also, commanding the elemental to resume non-whirlwind form and attack the spellcasting cultist.


----------



## Endur (Dec 8, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Waiting for the cultist to start casting another spell, then trying to peg him with a sling; also, commanding the elemental to resume non-whirlwind form and attack the spellcasting cultist.




The Elemental doesn't pay attention to what Belaver says, since Belaver doesn't speak the only language the elemental knows.  The elemental just sort of senses who Belaver's enemies might be and attacks them in the most effective way it knows.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2005)

Ah.  That's unfortunate.  Perhaps I should pick up Auran, if I can find a way to learn it.


----------



## Endur (Dec 8, 2005)

FYI: Belaver has a second 4th level spell slot from his wisdom bonus thanks to the periapt of wisdom.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 9, 2005)

So he does; character sheet now reflects a Flame Strike.  No more of this wimpy rock-throwing; the infidels shall burn!


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2005)

I think in round 5 Neshi would have attacked Kerwyn (he was the only one that attacked Neshi in round 4). 

But that doesn't make a whole lot of difference...

One thing, though, have you applied Lenya's damage reduction?
At least the 9 damage seem to be impossible. 

_Confusion_ on half the party is quite chaotic. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Dec 11, 2005)

Those are good points.  I will make adjustments (with high level D&D, it is impossible to remember everything, so I constantly revise the combat rounds to include things I have forgotten).

Also, please remember that just because you are confused or dazed or something else, does not mean you should stop posting.  Even if it is something as simple as "whee, look how fast I can run".


----------



## Endur (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _Confusion_ on half the party is quite chaotic.




OOC: Clerics of the Elder Elemental Eye have access to a lot of domains.  The elemental domains, chaos, evil, and ... the Madness Domain, which grants confusion as a 4th level domain spell.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Also, please remember that just because you are confused or dazed or something else, does not mean you should stop posting.  Even if it is something as simple as "whee, look how fast I can run".




Yep, was a bit more busy than usual during the last week, so I didn't post much. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Dec 11, 2005)

*Level Up*

After the Altar of the Earth Temple is destroyed (and whatever consequences follow from that event), the party will have enough exp to level up.

level 8: Belaver, Craven, Kerwyn, Lenya, Torn, and Raner
level 7: Lylamwyn and Toriah


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2005)

Sweet! 

But what invocation to choose... 

_Stony Grasp_ sounds fun, but do these caverns count as natural surface (unworked rock, earth, etc)?

Of course, there is always _Eldritch Chain_, _Flee the Scene_ and _Walk Unseen_.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _Stony Grasp_ sounds fun, but do these caverns count as natural surface (unworked rock, earth, etc)?




It depends.  Some of the areas do count as natural surface.  Some do not.

The caverns of the Earth Temple are mostly unworked rock and earth.  There are many natural caverns.

On the other hand, the areas around the Gates, the area around the Fire Bridge, the Dwarven Temple, and the Air Temple, were all worked stone.

So it depends.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2005)

Ok. I think I will go with that one then and see how useful it will be; at least it will be something different, and I can always drop it when we reach 11th level eventually. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 11, 2005)

Kerwyn spent half the battle exchanging jabs with a dog. 
I have this funny image in my head with Kerwyn lying on his back and waving his legs around, trying to stab Neshi, while the animal jumps back and forth out of his reach.


----------



## Endur (Dec 12, 2005)

*More Thoughts About Invocations*

_Stony Grasp_... Cool ability, but at best, this can be used 50% of the time.  Perhaps less.  Although it will be useful more often than Craven's Special Mount.

_Eldritch Chain_... a 50% damage boost when fighting more than one enemy.

_Flee the Scene_ ... Could be highly useful for getting by various barriers, useful for more than just retreat.  

_Walk Unseen_... You don't want this ability.  And You definitely do not want to let Kerwyn borrow it.  Trust me.

Some others

_Voidsense _ ... Better than _See the Unseen _ (works against magical darkness, works if you are blinded including letting you continue to blast enemies while blind, etc.) and lets you switch out _See the Unseen _ for another least ability.  

_Voracious Dispelling _ ... Dispel Magic may become increasingly important, and this dispel lets you hurt the caster who cast the spell simultaneously as you dispel his spell.

_Fell Flight_ ... Just grab your broom and away you go.

_Brimstone Blast_ ... Burn the house down.

_Curse of Despair_ ... Another cool ability, but probably more useful for an NPC than a PC


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> _Walk Unseen_... You don't want this ability.  And You definitely do not want to let Kerwyn borrow it.  Trust me.



Nah, Lenya likes it when Kerwyn touches her to borrow abilities. She just hasn't quite accepted it yet. 
Not to mention the fortunate thing that Walk the Unseen would need to be borrowed quite a few times per day


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2005)

And yep, _Walk Unseen_ would be mostly to help out Kerwyn, but if he knows that people cannot see him, he will get into even more trouble... 

As for _Voidsense_, while it is a bit better, it also has a low range, and it's a higher grade, where plenty other nice choices are available. _See the Unseen_ is good enough. Don't think I will be upgrading that.

_Voracious Dispelling_ is nice, but we have three casters who can dispel, that should be sufficient.

_Flee the Scene_ and _Fell Flight_ don't seem to be overly useful down here, either.

_Eldritch Chain_ is pretty much decided upon to be the next pick at 10th level.

And at 11th level, _Stony Grasp_ will most likely be dropped for _Walk Unseen_ or _Flee the Scene_.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2005)

Some questions about _Stony Grasp_. 

- The arms are treated as Medium creatures, but it says that they can make attacks against creatures *in* their squares... Can enemies move *through* these squares? Can allies?

- Do the arms make attacks of opportunity, if someone moves past them? If so, can they do that, if they already attacked that round, or only if not, since they can make only one grapple attempt per round (which could also just mean, that they do not get additional attacks for high BAB)?

- Do the arms attack allies, if there are no enemies around and the caster is not unable to control them, or can the caster choose to let them not attack that round? It says they *can* make a grapple attempt, but also only says under multiple attacks, that the caster can then choose a target.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2005)

And something else...

If Lenya picks up Craft Wand at 9th level, can she use that feat already with the help of one of the spellcasters?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> - The arms are treated as Medium creatures, but it says that they can make attacks against creatures *in* their squares... Can enemies move *through* these squares? Can allies?




Only if they can already move through a square occupied by a medium creature.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> - Do the arms make attacks of opportunity, if someone moves past them? If so, can they do that, if they already attacked that round, or only if not, since they can make only one grapple attempt per round (which could also just mean, that they do not get additional attacks for high BAB)?




If it is grappling someone already, it does not get AOOs.  If it is not grappling, I would probably allow 1 AOO per round.    



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> - - Do the arms attack allies, if there are no enemies around and the caster is not unable to control them, or can the caster choose to let them not attack that round? It says they *can* make a grapple attempt, but also only says under multiple attacks, that the caster can then choose a target.




Yes, the arm will attack allies if alllies are the only ones nearby.


----------



## Endur (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> If Lenya picks up Craft Wand at 9th level, can she use that feat already with the help of one of the spellcasters?




Yes, I think so.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2005)

So I'm finally getting around to putting Kerwyn's stats to dwarf-form. Now I'm pondering if he loses the bonus feat, and skill points gained thus far, since he isn't a human anymore?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 12, 2005)

Now that I can Wild Shape into Large animals, I think it's time I started making use of my Natural Spell feat.  Standard preparation for a fight will now include wild-shaping into a brown bear, then buffing myself and Neshi with Barkskin.


----------



## Endur (Dec 12, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> So I'm finally getting around to putting Kerwyn's stats to dwarf-form. Now I'm pondering if he loses the bonus feat, and skill points gained thus far, since he isn't a human anymore?




My understanding is that Kerwyn does not lose the bonus feat or skill points gained so far.

Also, here is an interesting question: Has Kerwyn asked anyone if it is possible to return to his human form?  i.e. has Kerwyn asked Lenya and/or Lylamwyn and/or Torn and/or Rerrid Hammersong to examine him magically and try casting spells such as Dispel Magic, Remove Curse, or Break Enchantment upon him?


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 12, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> After the Altar of the Earth Temple is destroyed (and whatever consequences follow from that event), the party will have enough exp to level up.
> 
> level 8: Belaver, Craven, Kerwyn, Lenya, Torn, and Raner
> level 7: Lylamwyn and Toriah




Ooh, nifty.  

*ponder* 
Hmm, stick with Ftr or put my stat-point into wisdom, multiclass & pick up a level of Cleric?
*ponder*


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2005)

Re: _Stony Grasp_

Works for me. This way it could be used decently to close an exit to prevent an enemy from fleeing easily, for example. Will just have to keep in mind to create them not too close to allies. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2005)

You know, I'm pretty sure he hasn't. He's been too busy complaining about getting the dwarf form to actually think about asking if it might be possible to transform back. It has absolutely nothing to do with _me_ not realising to ask, it's just that he's been too preoccupied. Yeah, that's what it is.


----------



## Endur (Dec 13, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Ooh, nifty.
> 
> *ponder*
> Hmm, stick with Ftr or put my stat-point into wisdom, multiclass & pick up a level of Cleric?
> *ponder*




If you do go with fighter, remember that Fighter 8 is the last dwarven substitution level (d12 hit points, access to Knowledge Dungeoneering skill, and Heavy Armor Specialization feat (+1 ac while wearing heavy armor)).


----------



## Thanee (Dec 13, 2005)

I would also stay fighter. 

I suppose Kerwyn wants the _gloves of dexterity_? Otherwise Lenya wouldn't mind those. 

The _amulet_ sounds nice, too. Not so very useful, but still nice. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I would also stay fighter.
> 
> I suppose Kerwyn wants the _gloves of dexterity_? Otherwise Lenya wouldn't mind those.
> 
> ...




Let's divvy up the relevant magic items before the next combat encounter.

There are enough +1 cloaks of resistance for eveyone to have one that wants one.

Who, if anyone, will wear the gauntlets of dexterity?  the amulet of protection?  the elven boots? etc.

I'm assuming the following people each have one of the five Hammerspheres: Kerwyn, Lylamwyn, Raner, Belaver, Lenya


----------



## Thanee (Dec 13, 2005)

I have listed one in my character sheet, so yes, I suppose so. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 14, 2005)

Dex gloves might be nice for Kerwyn, what with helping sneaking, attacking, sneak attacking, and defense.


----------



## Endur (Dec 15, 2005)

suggested treasure division 

elven boots... Toriah
gauntlets of dexterity +2 ... Kerwyn
Amulet of Proof against Detection & Location ... Lylamwyn (unless Xael decides Lenya should have it)
Wand of Summon Monster 3 (12 charges) ... Torn
Bag of Holding (250 lb capacity) ... Belaver
Ring of Climbing ... Raner 
Chitin Breastplate, size small (+5 AC, max dex bonus +4, medium armor) ... Belaver


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 15, 2005)

Raner has now been updated to L8, taking the third Dwarven Ftr sub-level.

Notable changes:
->Heavy Armor Spec feat (What's the bonus type for this feat?  I listed it as Armor)
->+4 Ranks of Kn(Dungeoneering)
->Hammersphere added to equip list


----------



## Endur (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> ->Heavy Armor Spec feat (What's the bonus type for this feat?  I listed it as Armor)




Bonus type is un-named.  Extraordinary ability.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 17, 2005)

Division sounds good.  Thank, Endur!


----------



## Xael (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry about my absence, I've been a bit busy, but that should be over now.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 18, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Bonus type is un-named.  Extraordinary ability.




Hmm.  Does it apply vs Touch attacks since it's unnamed?


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Hmm.  Does it apply vs Touch attacks since it's unnamed?




A very interesting question.  I'm going to say no, it does not apply to touch attacks, because the idea is you know how to use your heavy plate armor better, not that you are harder to touch.  Lets assume its an "armor" bonus, increasing your +8 for full plate to +9.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2005)

It could be an unnamed bonus to your armor bonus. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 19, 2005)

It could be, at that.  

I had it listed as an Armor bonus already (as it seemed to make the most sense) so I'll leave it that way.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 21, 2005)

Not that this should be a suprise to anyone, but, my posting may be a bit erratic/sporadic through the holidays.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Endur (Dec 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## Endur (Dec 21, 2005)

My plan is to continue to post about one combat round a day through the holiday season.  

Please feel free to make advance posts (i.e. I think the next few spells I'll cast are X, Y, and Z) to cover multiple rounds if you desire.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 21, 2005)

I will most likely be able to post during the holidays.


Two quick questions/comments about the _Stony Grasp_...

1) Why is the attack roll different to the grapple check, shouldn't it be the same modifier (BAB(8)+Str(4))?

2) You are aware, that the arms do provoke attacks of opportunity for the grapple attempts? As far as I can see, at least one of the salamanders had not used up its AoO for the current round. Of course, they don't have to take this opportunity, rather hoping to get one of the attackers... err... us. Just wanted to point that out. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> 1) Why is the attack roll different to the grapple check, shouldn't it be the same modifier (BAB(8)+Str(4))?
> 
> 2) You are aware, that the arms do provoke attacks of opportunity for the grapple attempts? As far as I can see, at least one of the salamanders had not used up its AoO for the current round. Of course, they don't have to take this opportunity, rather hoping to get one of the attackers... err... us. Just wanted to point that out.




1) Fixed math error.
2) One of the Salamanders is grappling Raner and probably doesn't get AOOs.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 22, 2005)

Ah, I see.

I think there are actually special rules for joining a grapple, which might apply?

Here...



> *Joining a Grapple*
> If your target is already grappling someone else, you can use an attack to start a grapple, as above, except that the target doesn’t get an attack of opportunity against you, and your grab automatically succeeds. You still have to make a successful opposed grapple check to become part of the grapple.




Doesn't make a difference, tho, the touch attack did hit, anyways, not that it is hard to hit a touch attack against a grappling target, the success rate is probably very close to 95%. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Dec 22, 2005)

Also, the Salamanders probably would be hesitant to stab a giant stone hand with their spears, its not likely that a spear could hurt a giant stone hand.  More likely that the stone hand would smash the spear.


----------



## Endur (Dec 22, 2005)

Here is a Stony Grasp Question: 

Does damage from the Stony Hand grapple penetration DR Magic/X?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 22, 2005)

I think so, yes, since they are also affected by spell resistance.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Dec 22, 2005)

No dismissing Stony Hands?  Ok, that will make life interesting.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, I cannot see a (D) after the duration at least... 

But it shouldn't be a problem in most situations to avoid staying near them, if there are no opponents around anymore. A simple 5-ft. step is enough to get to a safe position, if someone happens to be next to one of the arms. As said, Lenya will always try to conjure them in a position, where they are not adjacent to her allies.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Dec 23, 2005)

Reincarnate Roll: 02, Toriah becomes a dwarf


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 23, 2005)

Yes.  Another dwarf.  It is fated to be so!


----------



## Thanee (Dec 24, 2005)

To have a better idea of the scene, could you provide some distances (to the chained prisoners, the floating drummer, the alcove, Lareth)?

Also, would the cave qualify for _Stony Grasp_, or not?

Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> To have a better idea of the scene, could you provide some distances (to the chained prisoners, the floating drummer, the alcove, Lareth)?
> 
> Also, would the cave qualify for _Stony Grasp_, or not?




For the distances, the best source would be the fire temple map I posted (the room is 121).  The floating drummer is in the middle of the flames depicted on the map.  The alcove is over to the right from where you are standing (121 a).  Lareth is by the far double doors.

Although the cave is painted with lots of Fiery Images, the stone beneath the paint looks rough enough that Stony Grasp might work ok (the summoned hands might well have red paint upon them).  You can't cast Stony Grasp on the floating steel platform or anywhere near enough to grab hold of the platform or the cultist upon the platform.


----------



## Xael (Dec 24, 2005)

Hyvää joulua, or Merry Christmas in english. Or whatever.   

I'll try to start posting more often and update the treasure post as soon as possible.


----------



## Endur (Dec 24, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Hyvää joulua, or Merry Christmas in english. Or whatever.
> 
> I'll try to start posting more often and update the treasure post as soon as possible.




If you have to choose between posting more often and updating the treasure post, choose to post more often.  Need more wizardly good stuff from Lylamwyn.


----------



## Endur (Dec 25, 2005)

She anticipates casting SMIV in round 2, directing a fiendish giant wasp to attack the woman on the platform. For round 3, she expects to cast divine power upon herself and attack the salamander

Just a reminder that Torn can't summon anything that is fiendish.  She can summon creatures that have alignments of: LG, LN, NG, and N.  Heironeous does not grant her the power to summon chaotic or evil creatures, even if she had a reason to summon them.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 25, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> She anticipates casting SMIV in round 2, directing a fiendish giant wasp to attack the woman on the platform. For round 3, she expects to cast divine power upon herself and attack the salamander
> 
> Just a reminder that Torn can't summon anything that is fiendish.  She can summon creatures that have alignments of: LG, LN, NG, and N.  Heironeous does not grant her the power to summon chaotic or evil creatures, even if she had a reason to summon them.




Thanks for that info.  I hadn't realized that, although it certainly makes sense.  I guess she'll plan on summoning a Archon, lantern instead.  Fiendish creatures have some fire resistance, which is why was was eyeing them.


----------



## Endur (May 10, 2006)

*Ouch: Over Four Months of Missing Posts*

Ouch: Over Four Months of Missing Posts.

I have a pretty good memory, but this is painful.

Basically everything between the end of the Fire Temple fight and the current situation in the Dragon's Lair is missing.

I took a look at google caching but was unable to figure out how to find the most recent posts.

My first question is, does someone else know how to find the missing posts?

My second question is, do we continue the game if we can't find the missing posts?


----------



## Xael (May 10, 2006)

*Nnnnooooooooooooo!!!! My Precious!*

The treasure post is now happily back in the exact same situation as it was before I finally bothered to update it.    Fortunately, I still have my .txt file with all the stuff, so I can get it back to what it's supposed to be. 

Lylamwyn has been degenerated back to level 7, so it's 2 levels worth of loss, but it isn't really that much of a trouble to update him again.

I tried googling, but didn't find the newest posts either. I suppose it's impossible already due to cache refreshing.

I'm not sure if there's anything *that* important in the missing posts, and I suppose we could just continue from where we were, after we get characters fixed up again.


----------



## Endur (May 10, 2006)

http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...s+for+Endur's+RTTOE&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=11

I used the above link to find the cached version of the rogues gallery.  That was retrievable at least.


----------



## Dalamar (May 10, 2006)

Yeah, I hit the cached version too. Just took my time copying it to a Word .doc with some extraneous stuff culled. Attached here for everybody's convenience


----------



## Thanee (May 11, 2006)

Also found the RG on Yahoo and many of the IC pages, not sure yet, if the more recent ones are there (only looked through the first couple pages of hits).

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=ww...al+Evil+part&ei=UTF-8&fr=FP-pull-web-t&dups=1

EDIT: Could only find IC pages up to 12. :\

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2006)

Torn (Rowena Eldred)
Female Human Cleric 10
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Heironeous
Height: 5' 7''
Weight: 145lbs
Hair: orange-red
Eyes: Green
Age: 21

Str: 14 (+2) 16 with gauntlets
Dex: 10 (+0)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 10 (+0)
Wis: 16 (+3) 18(+4) with periapt
Cha: 11 (+1)

Class and Racial Abilities: Extra feat at first level, 4 extra skill points at level 1, one additional skill point for each level thereafter..

Hit Dice: 9d8+18
HP: 73 (8+9*5+20)
AC: 22 [+9 Full Plate+1, +2 shield+1]
ACP:
Init: +4 (+0 Dex)
Speed: 20ft

Saves:
Fortitude +11 [+7 base, +2 Con +2 cloak]
Reflex +5 [+3 base, +0 Dex +2 cloak]
Will +13 [+7 base, +3 Wis +2 cloak +1 periapt]

BAB: +7/+2
Melee Atk +13/+8 long sword+2 1d8+5
Ranged Atk: +9 light crossbow 1d8

Skills:
Concentration +15 (13 ranks)
Heal +7 (5 ranks)
Knowledge (religion) +6 (6 ranks, +0 Int)
Knowledge (planes) +1 (1 rank)
Knowledge (history) +1 (1 rank)
Knowledge (arcana) +1 (1 rank)
Spellcraft +12 (12 ranks)

Feats:
Improved Turning (human bonus 1st level)
Endurance (1st level)
Extra Turning (3rd level)
Improved initiative(6th level)
craft wand (9th)

Languages: Common

Domains: War and Good

Standard Spells (6/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/2+1)
1st – Protection from Evil(D), Comprehend Languages, obscuring mist, shield of faith, hide from undead, command
2nd – Spiritual Weapon (D), calm emotions, Bulls Strength, Silence, Zone of Truth, align weapon
3rd – Magic Circle against Evil(D), Dispel Magic, Prayer, Stone Shape, searing light
4th – Holy Smite(D), Summon Monster IV, Dismissal, Divine Power, Restoration
5th - flame strike(D), scrying, summon monster V

Equipment:
periapt of wisdom +2 4000
gauntlets of ogre power 4000
long sword +1 2315 [replaced by a +2 longsword found in caverns]
Pearl of power 1000
Full Plate +1 2650
Ring of feather falling
Heavy steel sheild 20 [+1 heavy steel shield from caverns]
Light crossbow 35
20 bolts 2
wand of CLW 750 (Less 5 charges(post 789)
cloak of resistance +2 4000
vial ink 8
inkpen 0.1
5 flasks oil 0.5
2 sheets parchment 0.4
2 flasks holy water 50
50' silk rope 10
flint & steel 1
travel rations(5 days) 2.5
quiver
10 cold iron bolts 2
10 silver bolts 10.5


Description: Rowena is active and alert. She has reddish brown hair, and pale, freckled skin.

Background: Rowena was born the only daughter of The Lord Mayor of Elredd, on the wild coast, in CY 570. Her three older brothers each was destined for a post in the government, but Rowena’s best hope was being assigned a husband who wouldn’t beat her. Her eldest brother, Sigmund, was a redoubtable warrior, 10 years her senior. He second and third brothers, Karl and Dane turned out to be more of playboys. When the wild coast was attacked by the forces of the Pomarj, she didn’t recognize the danger, and didn’t flee in time. The Elredd militia was no match for the orcs hoards, and Rowena was captured. She endured a brutal, harrowing week in captivity. Then one night, she was shaken awake. It was no brutal orc shake, but the gentle touch of love. Looking up, there was her eldest brother Sigmund. He had escaped the battle, hidden in the Suss forest, and now returned to rescue her. After a week of hunger and fear, slipping through orc patrols, they escaped to Verbobonc, where her brother Karl and others of the court had fled. Her parents and Dane had been killed in the battle and subsequent slaughter.

Having escaped, she realized the worst of it. She was pregnant. Young, foolish, and full of shame, she concealed her condition as long as possible. Finally, she knew the baby would come soon. Unable to face her family, she took a horse and fled the city.

She fled to the only safe place she could think of, a monestary of Heironeous outside of town. There she arrived, anonymous, and took refuge for the last few days of her pregnancy. She had come to the right place. Trained midwives prepared her, the coaxed her through the hard labor. A cleric healed her tears afterwards. The baby’s head was large, and the labor difficult, but the result was a healthy half orc boy. She pushed the baby away, and refused to name him. But the midwives insisted she nurse the child, for otherwise, he would die.

Rowena stayed at the Monestary for the next two years. She told no one her real name, referring to herself only as Torn. She nursed her child, and slowly came to love him, eventually naming him Dane, after her dead brother. But she was full of shame and had no desire to see her family. Yet one day, there was a knock on the door of her small chamber, and she opened it to see her beloved brother Sigmund. He had tracked her down after nearly a year of searching. She embraced him and eventually told him everything. Sigmund was a capable warrior, and a fair minded and responsible man. He had risen high in the Verbobonc military, and was now a captain, in charge of supply and support. Her other brother, Karl, had not come along so well. Unable to turn his life around after losing his wealth and position, he had turned to drink, and only held onto a guard position in the army by Sigmund’s good word.

One such group of adventurers invited Torn to travel with them on a quest to recover a kidnapped ambassador. The ambassador had been sent to the Kron Hills, to mediate on tax matters between the Gnomes and the town council of Verbobonc.

Besides Torn, the party of adventurers consisted of:

Jurrikath Musseloto: Male Human Swordsman, Mage, Rogue, and gregarious teller of tales.

Kerry, Radiant Vigil: Male Human Knight of the Watch (worshipper of Heironeous)

Tymerian: Female Human Wizard and owner of a Flying Carpet.

Vister: Female Elven (Olven) Knight of the High Forest (Knight of the Hart).


Vister tracked the ambassador’s party until they found the spot where it was ambushed by a horde of orcs. Vister then followed the tracks of the orcs until it led to Mount Stalagos.

Tymerian flew over the Mountain and reported that there was a dark tower in the center of the crater. The party decided to use Tymerian’s flying carpet to fly to the center of the crater and defeat the owner of the black tower.

Unfortunately, the plan led to disaster.

When the flying carpet descended upon the dark tower, terrible lightning bolts flashed up at the party from the sides of the crater. Huge flying creatures raced towards the flying carpet. Finally, Tyermian lost control of the carpet before she could place the carpet down next to the Tower.

Instead of a gentle landing, the party was scattered when the carpet upturned and crashed upon the hard volcanic ground. The flying creatures left the party alone and returned to their nests in the volcanic cliffs above.

Terrible undead creatures attacked the party members. Kerry, Radiant Vigil of the Knights of the Watch refused to flee. He fought the undead until they destroyed him. The rest of the party fled from the undead in every direction.

Torn and the others (except for poor Kerry) were captured by living servants of the evil cult.

Torn was separated from the others. She was tortured both night and day and remembers little of her torment. She does remember is that they wanted her to turn aside from her worship of Heironeous. They wanted her to worship the Gods of evil and dedicate herself to evil deeds.

Torn resisted their conversion attempts.

A bald, short, and over-weight evil cultist with a dark goatee became her chief tormenter (the other cultists call him ‘high priest’). He wore ochre robes with a long silver sash. He worn a symbol around his neck of three black triangles inside another triangle. The High Priest promised Torn that she would convert. Her mind was ravaged by an tentacled alien creature. She lost all of her memorized spells. Every secret she knew was revealed to her captors. Torn’s tormentors taunted her with the facts that they knew her worse nightmares.

The cultist with the goatee handed Torn over to another cultist, a woman named Choranth with long blonde hair, woven with feathers and small animal bones. She wore ochre colored robes with a silver sash and a black cape.

Choranth laughs as she taunts Torn, “You will beg to be allowed to worship our demonic masters. You will curse Heironeous with your every breath. But before that, you will be used and abused by the orcs you escaped when you were younger. Your every nightmare will come true in this place.”

Torn’s hands were shackled behind her back. She is roughly escorted by Choranth, a brutish orc, four gnolls, and four cave bear skeletons.



Original Equipment(currently elsewhere):

light warhorse 150
military saddle 20
saddlebags 4
Bedroll 0.1
winter blanket 0.5
Heavy Mace 12

Level up to 8th (12/11/05)
+6/+1 BAB
+1 Fort & Will saves
+1 3rd & +1 4th lvl spells
1d8+2 hps
+1 WIS - results in +1 will save, & +1 4th lvl spell
+1 rank in spellcraft, concentration, & know-religion

Level up to 9th (01/26/05)
+1 Ref
+1d8+2 hps (7)
+1 2nd and 2 5th level spells
+1 rank spellcraft, knowledge (planes), and concentration

Level up to 10th (04/26/06)
+1 Fort & Will
+1 BAB
+7 HPs
+1 4th & 5th level spell slots
+1 ranks concentration, knowledge (arcana & history)
add feat: craft wand (neglected to take a feat at 9th level)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2006)

Here's the RG as posted by Endur on the last page.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Manzanita (May 14, 2006)

THanks, Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 14, 2006)

Actually, you would have to thank Endur, he posted a link to it already on the previous page. Only reposted it for you to notice. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (May 15, 2006)

I'm not sure of the current state of the RG, but I've got a local copy of Raner that I'll repost.


----------



## Thanee (May 21, 2006)

For some reason, I had thought the shaft is not that deep. Doh! 

Well, still better than the fire-breathing, I guess.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Manzanita (May 21, 2006)

OK.  I check Torn's character sheet more often than all my other PCs combined.  So often, I'm like, what the heck do I do now?  Who's still up there?  Only Lylamwyn, eh?  Can the three of us fight that dragon?  Torn's already used her best spells, and the dragon has spell resistance anyway...


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2006)

Was there some means to climb up the shaft?

If so, once she has healed herself twice, Lenya will climb up to help Belaver, but stay in the shaft, so she can quickly get down, she doesn't really want to go toe to toe with a dragon, that Craven and Raner could not really handle.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (May 27, 2006)

There is a means to climb up the shaft.  Iron Rungs set into the wall.  They aren't really meant to be easy to climb, so they require a dc 10 climb check.  Before Lenya gets the chance to climb up the shaft, Belaver is on his way down.


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2006)

Yeah, I noticed that... doesn't make much sense to climb up then, anyways. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jun 1, 2006)

Blasphemy from a cleric whose caster level is 5 levels above your level is a rather nasty spell.

Its one of the few evil spells that has as much effect upon neutrals as good characters.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2006)

Definitely. Without incredible spell resistance or something like _Silence_, there is pretty much no way to defeat _Blasphemy_ (especially the at will one from the greater fiends  ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 4, 2006)

I havne't posted in a few days, but I keep looking through the spell list, trying to find spells with no material focus.  There aren't many for clerics.  

Lvl 5:  break enchantment, greater command, Flame strike(D)(needs focus)
Lvl4:  cure critical wounds, Holy Smite(D)
Lvl3:  blindness, create food & water, Daylight, dispel magic, searing light, 
Lvl2:  entrall, find traps, silence, 
lvl1:  magic stone(needs stones), obscuring mist,


----------



## Endur (Jun 4, 2006)

You missed a couple (the inflict x series of spells).  And actually that list is a bit longer than I expected.  I wonder if they changed focus requirements from 3.0 to 3.5 for some of those spells.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 4, 2006)

I was trying to put together Torn's list of memorized spells for the day.  I wasn't done yet.  Takes a while.  I'll get back to it.  Thanks.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 6, 2006)

So... does anybody remember if we've seen anything like the stones they're asking us? 'Cause my brain is shorting out on this. I think one of 'em might've been the stone that Final was guarding, but that was the garnet one, wasn't it?

I have a strong feeling that we've seen one or more of 'em, though, and it's bugging the 
'ell out of me.


----------



## Endur (Jun 6, 2006)

Kerwyn doesn't think he has seen the stones the cultist is talking about.  Tulian's Eye, which Final once guarded and is now in the Dragon's Lair, was a diamond.  

Kerwyn has probably seen non-magical versions of the gems that the cultist is talking about.  But everything the cultist is saying leads Kerwyn to believe that these "elemental gems" have magical powers that are readily appearent.


----------



## Endur (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey Dalamar, remind Xael to make a post sometime.


----------



## Xael (Jun 18, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Hey Dalamar, remind Xael to make a post sometime.



*Whistles innocently*

...err, um, yeah I kinda always forget to actually post here.   

I still need to update Lylamwyn too.

I'll get to it.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 20, 2006)

'Funky Flashman.'  Did I miss that name the first time around.  I remember him from the old DC comics.  He wasn't in the actual published adveture was he?

As for Torn.  Well.  If we're supposed to escape, can you give us another hint?


----------



## Endur (Jun 20, 2006)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> 'Funky Flashman.'  Did I miss that name the first time around.  I remember him from the old DC comics.  He wasn't in the actual published adveture was he?




Raner was charmed by a gnomish bard in a Tavern in Verbobonc before Torn joined the party.  The gnome was a random encounter, so I had to make a name.  ergo, Funk Flashman, my friends call me Funky.



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> As for Torn.  Well.  If we're supposed to escape, can you give us another hint?




If Might & Magic will not free you, the only thing the virtuous have left are your prayers (the unscrupulous might rely upon trickery).


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 20, 2006)

Might & Magic?  I thought we were playing D&D?


----------



## Endur (Jun 21, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Might & Magic?  I thought we were playing D&D?




I get confused.  I thought we were playing Chivalry and Sorcery, or was it Tunnels and Trolls?


----------



## Endur (Jun 21, 2006)

The_ Eschew Materials _ feat came in handy for Kerwyn, otherwise he might not have been able to turn invisible.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah, most of the arcane spellcaster characters I've created over the years in 3.5 have had the feat, but this is the first time I recall it actually really helping out. Go Kerwyn!!

And I thought this was Castles and Crusades?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2006)

It's Mermaids and Mindflayers, of course. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 21, 2006)

Given Kerwyn's situation it could just as easily be Hags & Harridans.


----------



## Endur (Jun 25, 2006)

Xael said:
			
		

> OOC: Spells left: _Detect Magic, Light, Message, Read Magic, Enlarge Person, Grease, Magic Missile, Command Undead, Evard's Black Tentacles_.




The spell mastery feat is one solution for the problem of what to do when the wizard loses his spellbook, allowing the wizard to memorize a few spells without a spell book.  The problem is there are so many feats to take and spell mastery is useful only on rare occassions, so you hardly ever see wizard characters who took the spell mastery feat, either NPCs or PCs.  And if you take the Archmage PRC, you can convert all your spell slots into Arcane Fire, thereby futher negating the need for spell mastery.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2006)

I had a wizard with Spell Mastery. 

But, admittedly, that was mostly as a prerequisite for Signature Spell. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2006)

Manzanita wrote: OOC: This game reminds me of Mission Impossible II, where people are constantly wearing someone else's face. It's a weird game, but cool, full of twists.


Diguise self, polymorph, etc. are relatively low level spells.  In a mid to high level game (which this game is), you should expect to see a lot of magical disguises in use.  Especially where there is political intrigue behind the scenes, and both sides utilize spies.


----------



## Endur (Jul 1, 2006)

Kerwyn has now freed the entire party and the drooling lammasu.  

The last prisoner in the cells is a ferocious Troll.  Is Kerwyn going to free the Troll?


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 1, 2006)

Not unless Lenya is around to work her charms on it, and Kerwyn informs her of his intent.


----------



## Endur (Jul 2, 2006)

*Level Up*

The party is now:
Belaver, Kerwyn, Lenya, Raner, and Torn: Level 11
Craven and Lylamwyn: Level 10
Toriah: Level 9

Craven now has a level of the Knight of the Chalice prestige class.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice!  I was planning to pick up the _Walk Unseen_ power this level (instead of _Stony Grasp_, which was just an experiment mostly, and which is probably not overly useful now), but I guess it will be _Flee the Scene_ now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 3, 2006)

I guess I can understand why Lenya would want a "Get Out of Jail" card.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2006)

Not only for that, there is another very useful application (probably) coming ahead.

And this invocation is also generally pretty useful, I think.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 3, 2006)

If you make a concentration check, I believe you could "flee the scene" out of a grapple.  You can bypass locked doors and solid walls.  Lots of uses.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2006)

> If you make a concentration check, I believe you could "flee the scene" out of a grapple.




Nope, that doesn't work. That's why I had asked about the spell-like ability meta feat version of Still Spell a while ago, basically. But without something like that, Warlocks have very few options in a grapple. So, staying far away from anything, that threatens to grapple, is the best approach, I guess. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 3, 2006)

The PHB gives a DC20 +spell level for a concentration check while you are grappled or pinned. (p. 70, p.170).  You can cast a spell, so long as there is no somatic component and the material component is already in hand (p.170).  Spell-like abilities generally work like the spells of the same name (p.313).  _Dimension Door_ only has a Verbal component, so you could cast it while grappled if you pass the concentration check (p.221).

Is there somewhere else it says that Spell-like abilities automatically have a somatic component or Warlock SLAs have somatic components or that the illusion aspect of Flee the Scene adds a somatic component to it?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2006)

Yep, all warlock invocations have somatic components unfortunately. 



> Flashback to the night the party first gathered at the Inn in Hommlet...




Thanks, very helpful. It's hard to recall all those little details from months ago. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 5, 2006)

Now that I'm back from the holiday weekend, I'll have Raner updated & reposted this afternoon.


----------



## Endur (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Thanks, very helpful. It's hard to recall all those little details from months ago.




Keep in mind, that when I do flashbacks, I am probably revealing information I did not post previously.  Perhaps details that you didn't think were important when you first heard Elmo's tale.


----------



## Endur (Jul 7, 2006)

Nauseated is a worse condition than I realized.  No attacks and no spellcasting for a minute if the victim of Noxious Blast fails a DC19 fort save.  Very nasty.  If Lenya stops rolling 1s and 2s on her Eldritch Chain to hit dice, I can imagine a lot of my spellcasters being sick to their stomache on a regular basis.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, that is nasty.  Helpful when outnumbered though.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Nauseated is a worse condition than I realized.  No attacks and no spellcasting for a minute if the victim of Noxious Blast fails a DC19 fort save.  Very nasty.  If Lenya stops rolling 1s and 2s on her Eldritch Chain to hit dice, I can imagine a lot of my spellcasters being sick to their stomache on a regular basis.




Took long enough to get there. 

Still it was a really, really tough decision between that and _Chilling Tentacles_, which is rather nasty as well... especially at will. Took the first also, because the latter is probably seriously annoying.

And yes, her attack rolls have been terrible most of the time (as I recall).

BTW, it's DC 21, Lenya has Ability Focus for her _Eldritch Blast_. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2006)

And one question I was wondering about... when we finally reach 12th level (probably not so soon, but still), I plan to pick up Quicken SLA.

Can Lenya then use Quicken and Empower on her _Eldritch Blast_ at the same time, or do I have to wait until 14th level for that?

In other words... are the meta-SLA feats combined like metamagic, or are they checked independently of each other?

In the description of the feats it sounds like they are only really checked at the time, when you learn them...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Can Lenya then use Quicken and Empower on her _Eldritch Blast_ at the same time, or do I have to wait until 14th level for that?
> 
> In other words... are the meta-SLA feats combined like metamagic, or are they checked independently of each other?




More complex question than it appears.

You can combine Quicken and Empower with Eldritch Blast.

But you would run into caster level issues with applying empower or quicken with Eldritch Chain or Noxious Blast.  Only the basic Eldritch Blast can be modified by Empower and Quicken.  _Empowered, Quickened Eldritch Blast_ is still highly useful, just not as useful as a _Empowered, Quickened Eldritch Chain of Noxious Blast _ would be.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> More complex question than it appears.




Yep, it isn't completely easy for sure. 



> You can combine Quicken and Empower with Eldritch Blast.




Ok. That's what I thought as well, even though it is different to how metamagic works, but the meta-SLA feats are some different to begin with.



> But you would run into caster level issues with applying empower or quicken with Eldritch Chain or Noxious Blast.




Yep, I didn't think that would work, because the blast shape and eldritch essence does alter the basic level of the power.

To use Empower with the _Eldritch Chain_ (_Noxious Blast_) I would have to be at least 12th (16th) level, to use Quicken I would have to be at least 16th (20th) level.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 11, 2006)

Paxus -- please add the description of the Ashbound feat to your character sheet in the Rogues Gallery

Manzanita and others who haven't posted in the current combat--  Please feel free to post multiple rounds of combat directions at once.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 11, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Paxus -- please add the description of the Ashbound feat to your character sheet in the Rogues Gallery.



Done.


----------



## Endur (Jul 18, 2006)

Xael said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry about absence yet again... I bought WoW...




Somehow, I suspected that was what happened.


----------



## Xael (Jul 23, 2006)

Lylamwyn didn't have a spellbook when he gained 10th level, so can he add the spells he's supposed to gain in the "borrowed" spellbook (which, by the amount of spells, is probably either very large spellbook or two books)?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2006)

We will also need some gold (and time) for Lylamwyn to make the spells in the book usable (the ones he didn't know already).

Havn't really checked the list... is there enough overlap so that Lylamwyn can prepare some decent spells right now?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 23, 2006)

Xael said:
			
		

> Lylamwyn didn't have a spellbook when he gained 10th level, so can he add the spells he's supposed to gain in the "borrowed" spellbook (which, by the amount of spells, is probably either very large spellbook or two books)?




Probably two books.  Also, you can add the spell "Damning Darkness" (4th level wizard spell found in multiple supplements including BOVD and Lords of Madness) to the spellbook list.


----------



## Endur (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> We will also need some gold (and time) for Lylamwyn to make the spells in the book usable (the ones he didn't know already).




It takes gold and time to make a spellbook usable?



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Havn't really checked the list... is there enough overlap so that Lylamwyn can prepare some decent spells right now?




That is a question for Lylamwyn.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> It takes gold and time to make a spellbook usable?




Yeah, the rules for wizard spellbooks are horrible. 

It's way too expensive to write spells into one's spellbook (in our games we use 1/10th of the official cost) and even if you find another spell, there is no way you can use it, unless you write it into your own spellbook first. That can be explained at least (see below).



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Wizard Spells and Borrowed Spellbooks*
> 
> A wizard can use a borrowed spellbook to prepare a spell she already knows and has recorded in her own spellbook, but preparation success is not assured. First, the wizard must decipher the writing in the book (see Arcane Magical Writings, above). Once a spell from another spellcaster’s book is deciphered, the reader must make a Spellcraft check (DC 15 + spell’s level) to prepare the spell. If the check succeeds, the wizard can prepare the spell. She must repeat the check to prepare the spell again, no matter how many times she has prepared it before. If the check fails, she cannot try to prepare the spell from the same source again until the next day. (However, as explained above, she does not need to repeat a check to decipher the writing.)




Basically you need to transform a spell formula into your personal 'code' by writing it down on your own. That's the process of learning the spell for a wizard. For some reason, that noone can really explain, this process costs ridiculous amounts of gold, since apparantly ink and inkpen are not sufficient to write down your _non-magical_ spell formulas into your _non-magical_ spellbook. Anyways... Once you have done this and truely understood the spell, you can even prepare it from other wizard's writings, but need to succeed on a Spellcraft check (which is mostly a formality, considering that Take 10 is possible and the DC rather tame).

It probably should be possible to figure out another wizard's 'code' so completely, that you can simply learn the spells by studying them for a while. Only the Forgotten Realms have specific rules for that in Magic of Faerûn, called 'Mastering a Foreign Spellbook'. Takes easily a month or two, though.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 23, 2006)

SRD said:
			
		

> a spell she already knows and has recorded in her own spellbook




Arrgh!  The underlined part goes against the whole theory of the D&D magical system.  I understand why the D&D game designers put it in -- in a group with 2+ wizards, they want each wizard paying gp for fireball in their spellbook.  The game designers thought they were closing a loophole in the rules, where a commune of wizards might share a single spellbook.  But this violates the whole idea of having apprentices and others using the Master's spellbook.  Sheesh.


Well, once you find Chymon the Red Dragon's new lair when you _Return to the Temple of Elmental Evil_, you'll find plenty of gold, since it has all of Chymon's treasure and all of your old treasure.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Well, once you find Chymon the Red Dragon's new lair when you _Return to the Temple of Elmental Evil_, you'll find plenty of gold, since it has all of Chymon's treasure and all of your old treasure.




Lenya will not stop until that damn wyrm is dead (although that part is optional) and they have reclaimed their stuff, anyways. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2006)

_Chilling Tentacles_ would have been rather crazy here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Xael (Jul 29, 2006)

I have this sudden urge to finally test all that firepower Lylamwyn's got...


----------



## Endur (Jul 29, 2006)

Xael said:
			
		

> I have this sudden urge to finally test all that firepower Lylamwyn's got...




I'm shocked, shocked I tell you.


----------



## Xael (Jul 29, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> I'm shocked, shocked I tell you.



I know. This is such a drastic change from the peace-loving Lylamwyn.   

But seriously, there have been way too few fireballs lately. And I don't think that a single one of my wizards has ever cast a _Cone of Cold_.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2006)

Where on the map is the high priestess, near the door in the western part of room 44, I suppose?

As for positions on the map... I think the small corridor below room 50 would work well for Lenya, when our more melee capable companions (Raner, Torn most likely) take up position in the larger 10 ft. wide corridor leading into room 44 from the south.

When needed, she could _Flee the Scene_ to the other side of the room together with up to 3 others.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Where on the map is the high priestess, near the door in the western part of room 44, I suppose?




The high table is along the eastern wall.  The door is on the western wall.  So directly opposite the door.  



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> As for positions on the map... I think the small corridor below room 50 would work well for Lenya, when our more melee capable companions (Raner, Torn most likely) take up position in the larger 10 ft. wide corridor leading into room 44 from the south.




That will work, although Lenya can't see the high table from that corridor.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2006)

Then she'll move/jump to the corner at the bottom-left of room 50 during the surprise round, into the square where the eastern wall of room 44 starts, from there she should be able to see everything. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm waiting for a few more people to make posts before adjuticating the next combat round.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey, GenCon is over. 

A little heads up... I will be gone from saturday to tuesday/wednesday.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm still waiting for some people to make a post about the gifts they received from a friendly NPC.

A NPC gave the party four artifacts and a bunch of other magic items, and I didn't see too many posts in response to that.

I have been a wee bit delayed myself, due to a variety of circumstances beyond my control, but I should have a combat update up soon.

I'm waiting for new internet service to be installed.  

I recently moved across country and now reside a few short steps from the dock on the bay.

San Francisco Bay that is.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 23, 2006)

I know Dalamar hasn't posted this month & I don't think he will until Sept


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2006)

Yep, once things have settled down for you, we should probably just continue... and wait for the answers you are looking for once Dalamar is back.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 31, 2006)

Cross-country moves are definately a hassle.  Sounds like you're happy with your new digs though.


----------



## Endur (Sep 2, 2006)

I have internet access now.  Had to wait for phone company to install phone line.  Then had to wait for DSL to arrive.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 6, 2006)

No internet is harsh. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 12, 2006)

Whee, I should finally be back in action. 

Kerwyn would've drawn the maximum amount of cards at some point, especially if somebody in the group said it was dangerous.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2006)

Good to hear! 

This reply only applies to the first line.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Sep 13, 2006)

All right.  We have Kerwyn down for the maximum number of cards (4).  Toriah would not have sat out the game and took maximum draws too (4).

Did anyone else play cards with Kerwyn and Toriah?


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 13, 2006)

What the heck.  Feeling desperate, Torn would have taken four as well.  You know, I haven't drawn from a deck of many things since playing 1E as a kid.  We used to love that stuff in my early teens.  I've just got to try it for old time's sake.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2006)

Lenya will draw a single card.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 13, 2006)

Belaver declines to play.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2006)

Still waiting on someone or something?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll post soon.  Delayed by new job issues.  Sorry.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2006)

Cool, no problem. Just wanted to bump the thread, so it doesn't get forgotten. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 3, 2006)

You should be ashamed of yourself, letting work come before PbP games! *fails whistling innocently*


----------



## Endur (Oct 15, 2006)

*LEVEL UP for Lenya & Torn*

Level up for Lenya & Torn

Lenya= level 15
Torn = level 14


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, guess I can't complain here... 

Good to see you back, Endur! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 15, 2006)

OK, boss. I'll get on it here soon.  As I recall, we're in a battle for our lives at the moment & could use all the help we can get.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 16, 2006)

So Torn took two wishes already?  What did she wish for?  Or can I still take them?  In any case, I'm not complaining about my luck at cards.  Torn did quite well.

I realize I need to modify Torn's equipment list.  Most of her equipment (& everyone elses) was taken when they were captured and is still gone.  I think she only has +1 Full plate and her sword of Fragarach.  Also, Raner is captured, isn't he?  So no one is taking to him at this point.  Torn does want to use her scrying spell to see how he's doing before they continue.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2006)

What he meant is... you can retroactively decide for your two _Wishes_, since we do that stuff now, but Torn had to decide immediately what she wished for, when the cards were drawn. Kinda like a lil flashback.

I'm reasonably sure, Raner is with us, but Craven might not be... 

Gonna have to re-read some parts of the IC, I guess.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2006)

Party currently consists of Torn, Raner, Belaver+Neshi, Kerwyn, Lylamwyn, Lenya, and a soulless Toriah. Craven is held in the Black Tower.

Equipment we currently have (much is probably still undistributed):

His own equipment (Raner)
_Fragarach the Sword of Heroes_ (Torn)
_divine scrolls of Cure Serious Wounds_ (3), _Neutralize Poison_, _Remove Curse_, _Remove Disease_, _Greater Dispelling_, _Heal_ (2), _Restoration_, _Flame Strike_ (2), _True Seeing_, _Summon Monster III_, _Greater Command_, _Slay Living_, _Endurance_, _Hold Person_, _Inflict Critical Wounds_ (2) (Torn)
_divine scroll of Summon Monster II_, _Divine Favor_ and _Bless_ (Torn)
_divine scroll of Neutralize Poison_ (Torn)
Naquent's _full plate_ (Torn)
cultist's _ring_ (Torn; made her feel warmer)
_Deck of Many Things_ (Kerwyn)
_Talisman of Pure Good (2 charges left)_ (Belaver)
_Orb of Silvery Death_ (Lenya)
_crystal ball with ESP_ (Lenya)
_arcane scroll of Greater invisibility_ (Lenya)
_figurine of wondrous power (Bronze Griffon)_ (Lenya)
_headband of intellect +4_ (Lylamwyn)
Spellbook of Dirass the Drow (Lylamwyn)
The Spellbook of Kadiss the Albino Gray Elf (Lylamwyn)
_greater arrows of slaying (humans)_ (3) (Toriah)
_bag of holding_ (Toriah)
Mind Flayer's _cloak_
Mind Flayer's _ring_
Mind Flayer's _scroll of See Invisibility_
Mind Flayer's _scroll of Displacement_
Mind Flayer's _wand_
Mind Flayer's _wand_
Naquent's _boots_
Naquent's _cloak_
Naquent's _potion of Gaseous Form_
Naquent's _divine scroll of True Seeing_, _Summon Monster V_ and _Invisibility Purge_
Naquent's _wand_
Daagra's _chain shirt_
Daagra's _gauntlets_
Ukemil's _leather armor_
Ukemil's _short sword_
Ukemil's _wand_
Ukemil's _scroll_
_+1 full plate_
_+1 mithril chain shirt_
_+1 large steel shield of arrow deflection_
_cloak of resistance +1_ (2)
_amulet of natural armor +2_
_wand of Cure Light Wounds (15 charges)_
_wand of Silence (42 charges)_
_potions of Haste_ (2), _Heroism_, _Neutralize Poison_, _Bull’s Strength_, _Cure Serious Wounds_, _Fly_
_arcane scrolls of Wall of Fire_, _Dimension Door_, _Dispel Magic_, _Empowered Magic Missile_
_+4 longsword_ (from Torn)
_+1 longbow_
_+1 short sword_
_+1 dagger_
_bracers of armor +2_ (2)
_amulet of natural armor +1_
_ring of protection +1_
cultist's _ring_
_lens_
_arcane scroll of Summon Swarm_ and _Detect Thoughts_
_potion of Lesser Restoration_
_potion of Water Breathing (4)_
_wand of Inflict Moderate Wounds_
_wand of Arcane Lock_
_wand of Summon Monster IV_

...didn't list all the non-magical stuff and the valuables.

[SBLOCK]Upon the Mind Flayers's body, Lylamwyn, Toriah, and Torn find: two wands (magic), a ring (magic), an arcane scroll of see invisibility, an arcane scroll of displacement, a cloak (magic), and a silver necklace with moonstones (700gp value).

Upon Naquent's body, Lylamwyn, Toriah, and Torn find: full plate (magic), heavy steel shield, masterwork morningstar, light crossbow, 10 bolts, ochre robes, boots (magic), cloak (magic), a wand, potion of gaseous form, divine scroll of true seeing, summon monster V and invisibility purge, holy symbol (obex).

Lenya detects magic on the Trog's short sword, his leather armor, a wand, and a scroll. She also found 110 gp, an iron key, an iron knife, 2 javelins, and an unholy symbol.

The party finds the following equipment on Daagra's body: magical gauntlets, magical chain shirt, non-magical platinum bracelet (worth 200 gp), nonmagical longbow, nonmagical knife.

After the party regroups, with all of the fleeing cultists accounted for, the party takes the time to remove the plate armor from Naquent's body and put it on Torn. Other members of the party wear the chain shirt and leather armor recovered from Daagra and the Trog.

Lenya--Orb of Silvery Death and Crystal Ball with ESP
Torn—Fragarach the Sword of Heroes, Divine scrolls below
Kerwyn--Deck of Many Things
Belaver--Talisman of Pure Good (2 charges left)
Lylamwyn—Headband of intellect +4, Spellbook
Raner—His armor, axe, and other stuff
Toriah—3 greater arrows of slaying (humans), bag of holding
+1 plate armor, +1 mithril chain shirt, +1 large steel shield of arrow deflection, 2 cloaks of resistance +1, amulet of natural armor +2,
Divine Wand of cure light wounds (15 charges)
Divine Wand of Silence (42 charges)
Divine Scrolls cure serious wounds (x3), neutralize poison, remove curse, remove disease, greater dispelling, heal (x2), restoration, flame strike, true seeing, summon monster 3, greater command, slay living, flame strike, endurance, hold person, inflict critical wounds (2)
Potions of haste (2), heroism, neutralize poison, bull’s strength, cure serious wounds, fly,
Arcane Scroll of Wall of Fire, Dimension Door, Dispel Magic, Empowered Magic Missile

Spellbook of Dirass the Drow: 0-resistance, acid splash, detect poison, detect magic read magic, daze, dancing lights, flare, light, ray of frost, ghost sound, disrupt undead, touch of fatigue, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, arcane mark, prestidigitation; 1st-alarm, color spray, mage armor, magic missile, shield, sleep, disguise self, feather fall, identify, unseen servant; 2nd-blur, cat's grace, levitate, melf's acid arrow, web, bear’s endurance, bull’s strength, protection from arrows; 3rd-lightning bolt, deep slumber, major image, nondetection, dispel magic, fireball, phantom steed, haste; 4th-dimension door, greater invisibility, ice storm, stoneskin, scrying, evard’s black tentacles, wall of fire, fire shield; 5th-cone of cold, dream, summon monster v, shadow evocation, magic jar, dismissal, telekinesis.

The party finds tons of regular equipment and the following magical items: divine wand, magical lens, divine scroll of neutralize poison, +1 longbow, arcane scroll of Summon swarm and Detect Thoughts, arcane wand, +1 short sword, divine scroll of summon monster II, divine favor, and bless, Bracers of armor +2, +1 dagger, ring of protection +1, arcane wand, arcane scroll of greater invisibility. 4 potions of water breathing. a potion of lesser restoration.

The Spellbook of Kadiss the Albino Gray Elf: 0-all cantrips; 1st- mage armor, magic missile, shield, sleep, summon monster I; 2nd- alter self, blur, darkness, bear's endurance, mirror image, see invisibility, shatter, summon monster II; 3rd- fireball, fly, lightning bolt, summon monster III, tongues.

A book that details the demon summoning used in the Fire Door area and describes the summoned creature as a Bebilith.

Non-magical treasure: A coral wreath worth 200 gp, bracelet worth 120 gp, necklace of gold and rubies (worth 1000 gp), approximately 3000 gp in coins.

The party also found additional magic items on the cultists: +2 bracers of armor, amulet of natural armor +1, two magical rings.

Torn dons her new belt and jokes briefly with Raner in Dwarven, a rare moment of lightheartedness for her. The +4 sword she has no use for. "Anyone want this?" she asks the party.[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 16, 2006)

Awesome, thanks Thanee.

Torn would certainly be interested in the magic shield.  She should also take the wand of silence, I reckon.  She should also take the wand of Inflict Moderate Wounds, the divine scroll of Summon Monster II, Divine Favor, and Bless, divine scroll of Neutralize Poison


Someone needs to take the amulet of natural armor +1, & the ring of protection +1.  We should divy up the potions.

OK good.  I was thinking Raner had been carried off by the dragon.  Did he escape?  Or was it only Craven?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 17, 2006)

That was a while ago.  We got all captured in the meantime and then freed through some lucky incident and Kerwyn pulling some levers. We killed the few that were left to guard us (actually, there might be some equipment still around, which we also have... like Naquent's plate, that is mentioned in the IC in one of your posts (as in Torn wears that currently); updated the equipment list above, after checking back). Then we moved out of the mines and towards Hommlet. There we met Varachan (that elven 'cultist' who gave us all the really powerful stuff) and figured out that Craven was replaced by someone who then fled. We learned, that he is held prisoner still in the Black Tower (in the center of that lake near the mine complex?). So we decided to free him (I think) and moved back into the mines.

"You stand at a crossroads and must decide where you will go next, whether you will return to Hommlet or Verbobonc, or continue what you have started in the Outer and Inner Fanes, or travel to the Ruined Temple of Elemental Evil. You have some time left, as the cult has only found the Elemental Gem of Fire, and needs the other gems to summon the other Elemental Princes.
"I can tell you little of what you would face in your Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil, but I can speak more of the Outer and Inner Fanes.
"The Outer fane has minimal guards left. The Inner Fane is a different story. Significant forces reside within the Black Tower that is in the Inner Fane. You must be particularly wary of the First and the Third, the rulers of the cult. They are mad, but extremely powerful. They reside near the top of the tower. The very top of the tower is yet another black temple to the Destroyer. Craven, the ambassador, and the surviving members of Torn's adventuring party are in the dungeon in the basement of the Tower.
"Whatever you decide, you have my best wishes for your success."

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 17, 2006)

We are now near the Black Tower.

Like a scene from hell itself, the interior of the crater is a dry, cracked yard of uneven volcanic rock concealed by fingers of sulphorous mist. A hot, dry stench fills the air, burning the insides of your nose and mouth. At the center of this area, pounded down into a wound into the earth like a spike in the flesh, stands a black tower glistening with the sheen of black adamantine. The earth seems to recoil from the touch of this strange structure, so the tower is surrounded by the gaping trench of this wound, its black walls plunging downward out of sight. Cracks, exposing red hellish light from below, start at the wound and cross the yard. No windows exist on the tower, and the single door is accessible only by a narrow bridge the crosses the wound.

The walls of the crater that surrounds the tower rise two hundred feet above the party. The whole area has an omnipresent feel of evil. Torn believes that the evil presence will make undead extremely hard to turn in this place.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 17, 2006)

Raner could easily use the RoP +1 and/or trade-up to the Amulet of NA +2.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 17, 2006)

Kerwyn's... Lawful. Damn, that's a _bit_ of a change. Gotta remember that henceforth.

Kerwyn would like to pick up the +1 mithral shirt and the +1 dagger, as well as a cloak of protection. And he wouldn't object to an amulet of natural armor either. If nobody else tries it on, he could also wear the mind flayer's ring.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm going to update Torn's CS now.  I'm going to give her the magic shield, the wand of silence, the wand of Inflict Moderate Wounds, the divine scroll of Summon Monster II, Divine Favor, and Bless, and the divine scroll of Neutralize Poison.

This will make her a formitable fighter.  As for getting through that door...I'll check my spell lists.  I suppose we could try to bash it down.


----------



## Endur (Oct 18, 2006)

Don't forget to select Torn's two wishes.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 18, 2006)

OK.  I'm a bit clueless here.  I'm thinking Torn's wishes would be to advance the quest.  Does she have time to consult with the others on them?  She could wish to bring Craven, the ambassador & all her living adventuring companions to join her where she is.  Or wish to take her current party to the current location of the ambassador.  Either of these would upset the current situation in the 'playing the game' thread.

Otherwise, she's somewhat inclined to raise her WIS by one, but that seems to minor and selfish.  

Could she wish to know how best to foil the plans of the cult?


----------



## Endur (Oct 19, 2006)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OK.  I'm a bit clueless here.  I'm thinking Torn's wishes would be to advance the quest.  Does she have time to consult with the others on them?  She could wish to bring Craven, the ambassador & all her living adventuring companions to join her where she is.  Or wish to take her current party to the current location of the ambassador.  Either of these would upset the current situation in the 'playing the game' thread.
> 
> Otherwise, she's somewhat inclined to raise her WIS by one, but that seems to minor and selfish.
> 
> Could she wish to know how best to foil the plans of the cult?




She had two minutes to decide upon her 2 wishes, including consulting with others.  

She could make any of the following wishes: 
1) Wish to bring Craven, the ambassador & all her living adventuring companions to join her where she is.  

2) Or wish to take her current party to the current location of the ambassador. 

3) Raise wisdom by two (by spending both wishes) or by one (by spending one wish)

4) wish for knowledge of how best to foil the cult

Note that if either wish was blocked due to hostile magic, the wish could be partially implemented.  i.e. under wish #1, it is possible that one or more (i.e. Toriah) could not join her due to magic, but the rest of the party would join her.  Also note that with regards to overcoming SR, the wish uses the Deck of Many Things caster level.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 19, 2006)

OK - you guys heard the man.  You've got 2 minutes to give me advice!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, knowledge is always useful... right now, I guess the only real plan we have is move in there and kill everyone, before they can complete their ritual. 

What would be useful to know is, when the ritual will be complete, so we know how much time we have. Also knowledge how to reach the place where the ritual is held. IIRC, this is _not_ in the Black Tower where Craven is held, though.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 19, 2006)

Belaver would certainly like the Ring of Protection, but can't really use any of the other permanent items; he should probably take Naquent's scroll and the wand of Cure Light, to spread out the reservoir of useful stuff in case Torn should be disabled.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2006)

With her improved Spellcraft now, Lenya should be able to discern the school of magic of most, if not all items we got there, using Take 10. That would be helpful in guesstimating what the items might be good for. 

Any chance we can get an aura strength/school listing for the unidentified items?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> an aura strength/school listing for the unidentified items?




Tonight.


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2006)

Magical Auras

Naquent's full plate (Torn): faint abjuration
cultist's ring (Torn; made her feel warmer): faint conjuration  
Mind Flayer's cloak: faint abjuration 
Mind Flayer's ring: faint abjuration
Mind Flayer's wand: faint illusion
Mind Flayer's wand: faint evocation
Naquent's boots: moderate transmutation
Naquent's cloak: faint abjuration
Naquent's wand: faint abjuration
Daagra's chain shirt: faint abjuration
Daagra's gauntlets: faint transmutation
Ukemil's leather armor: moderate abjuration
Ukemil's short sword: faint evocation
Ukemil's wand: faint evocation
Ukemil's scroll of cure light wounds, divine favor, and locate object
cultist's ring: moderate evocation
lens: moderate divination


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 20, 2006)

Torn has only moments to take her wishes.  It seems to her they must penetrate this tower and destroy those within, so wishing to remove the prisoners is pointless, since they mustenter the tower and fight that battle anyway.  Instead, they must focus on helping their mission.

Wish one:  "I wish to know the best way for me and my companions to foil this evil cult we have been battling."

If feasible, Torn would prefer to get the answer to wish #1 before proceeding to wish #2.

Thanks!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Magical Auras




Thank you! That will help dividing that stuff up some. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2006)

I divided up some of the items, as listed above, and a few more that made sense.
I also removed some scrolls from Torn and gave them to Belaver (those, that Druids can use). Torn received the two scrolls Paxus listed above, because they contain mostly Cleric spells.

Let me know, if you think anything should be different.

*Torn*
_Fragarach the Sword of Heroes_
Naquent's _+1 full plate_
_+1 large steel shield of arrow deflection_
_amulet of natural armor +1_
_cloak of resistance +1_
Daagra's _gauntlets of ogre power_
_ring of sustenance_
_wand of Silence (42 charges)_
_divine scroll of_ _Cure Light Wounds_, _Divine Favor_, _Locate Object_
_divine scroll of_ _True Seeing_, _Summon Monster V_, _Invisibility Purge_
_divine scrolls of_ _Bless_, _Divine Favor_, _Hold Person_, _Summon Monster II_, _Cure Serious Wounds_, _Remove Curse_, _Remove Disease_, _Summon Monster III_, _Neutralize Poison_, _Inflict Critical Wounds_ (2), _Restoration_, _Greater Command_, _Slay Living_, _Greater Dispelling_, _Heal_
_potions of_ _Fly_, _Water Breathing_

*Raner*
His own equipment
_amulet of natural armor +2_ (-> _amulet of natural armor +1_)
_potions of_ _Cure Serious Wounds_, _Haste_ (2), _Heroism_, _Water Breathing_

*Belaver*
_Talisman of Pure Good (2 charges left)_
_bracers of armor +2_
_ring of protection +1_
_wand of Cure Light Wounds (15 charges)_
_divine scrolls of_ _Bear's Endurance_, _Cure Serious Wounds_ (2), _Neutralize Poison_, _Flame Strike_ (2), _True Seeing_, _Heal_

*Kerwyn*
_Deck of Many Things_
_+1 dagger_
_+1 mithril chain shirt_
_cloak of resistance +1_
_amulet of natural armor +1_
Mind Flayer's _ring of protection +1_
_lens of detection_
_potion of_ _Bull’s Strength_, _Water Breathing_
Naquent's _potion of Gaseous Form_

*Lylamwyn*
_headband of intellect +4_
Mind Flayer's _cloak of resistance +1_
_bracers of armor +2_
_arcane scrolls of_ _Summon Swarm_, _Detect Thoughts_, _See Invisibility_, _Dispel Magic_, _Empowered Magic Missile_, _Displacement_, _Dimension Door_, _Wall of Fire_
_potions of_ _Lesser Restoration_, _Neutralize Poison_, _Water Breathing_
Spellbook of Dirass the Drow
Spellbook of Kadiss the Albino Gray Elf

*Lenya*
_Orb of Silvery Death_
_crystal ball with ESP_
_arcane scroll of Greater Invisibility_
_figurine of wondrous power (Bronze Griffon)_
Ukemil's _+2 leather armor of silent moves_
Naquent's _cloak of resistance +1_
Naquent's _boots of speed_
Mind Flayer's _wand of Invisibility_ |
Mind Flayer's _wand of Magic Missile (5th)_ |
Naquent's _wand of Dispel Magic_ |
Ukemil's _wand of Fireball_ |
_wand of Inflict Moderate Wounds_ |
_wand of Arcane Lock_ |
_wand of Summon Monster IV_ ||

*Toriah (currently prevented)*
_greater arrows of slaying (humans)_ (3)
_bag of holding_
Daagra's _+1 chain shirt_

*Craven (missing in action)*
N/A

*Undistributed*
_+4 longsword_ (from Torn)
_+1 longbow_
_+1 short sword_
Ukemil's _+1 short sword_
_+1 full plate_
cultist's _ring_: moderate evocation

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks a lot, Thanee.  That was a lot of work.  I reckon we should use some of the other items as well.  Torn will take Naquent's boots.  Kerwyn should take a bow and the human slayer arrows.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2006)

Maybe we can discern some of the unidentified items further now... Lenya will try the wands, I added what she suspects them to be (so that's how she will try to use them at first, i.e. try to turn _invisible_, if that works, try to _dispel_ that spell; the evocation wands will be used with some care... could even be _Fireball_ or _Lightning Bolt_). Here's a list with some guesses:

Naquent's _full plate_: faint abjuration --> _+1 full plate_
Daagra's _gauntlets_: faint transmutation --> maybe _gauntlets of ogre power_
cultist's _ring_ (makes her feel warmer): faint conjuration --> no idea 
Mind Flayer's _ring_: faint abjuration --> probably _ring of protection +1_
Mind Flayer's _cloak_: faint abjuration --> probably _cloak of resistance +1_
Ukemil's _leather armor_: moderate abjuration --> probably _+2 leather armor_
Naquent's _cloak_: faint abjuration --> probably _cloak of resistance +1_
Mind Flayer's _wand_: faint illusion (arcane) --> maybe _wand of Invisibility_
Mind Flayer's _wand_: faint evocation (arcane) --> some kind of boom wand
Naquent's _wand_: faint abjuration (divine) --> could be a _wand of Dispel Magic_
Ukemil's _wand_: faint evocation (divine) --> divine boom (maybe _wand of Sound Burst_)
Daagra's _chain shirt_: faint abjuration --> _+1 chain shirt_
Ukemil's _short sword_: faint evocation --> _+1 short sword_
Naquent's _boots_: moderate transmutation --> did Naquent use those in some fashion?
cultist's _ring_: moderate evocation --> no clue 
_lens_: moderate divination --> probably a _lens of detection_ (are there even any other magical lenses at all? ) - is that one use-activated? Then looking through it should give some clue about its use.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2006)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot, Thanee.  That was a lot of work.  I reckon we should use some of the other items as well.  Torn will take Naquent's boots.  Kerwyn should take a bow and the human slayer arrows.




Kerwyn cannot use a bow. 

The boots _could_ be _boots of speed_... those would be best for Raner, I think.
They might also give the wearer the ability to fly or walk over water, or somesuch.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2006)

If we manage to free Craven (and he is himself for a change ), he could make good use of the _+1 full plate_ and the _+4 longsword_.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Oct 21, 2006)

Naquent's _full plate_: faint abjuration --> _+1 full plate_
Daagra's _gauntlets_: faint transmutation --> _gauntlets of ogre power_
cultist's _ring_ (makes her feel warmer): faint conjuration --> Ring of Sustenance
Mind Flayer's _ring_: faint abjuration --> _ring of protection +1_
Mind Flayer's _cloak_: faint abjuration --> _cloak of resistance +1_
Ukemil's _leather armor_: moderate abjuration --> _+2 leather armor of silent moves_
Naquent's _cloak_: faint abjuration --> _cloak of resistance +1_
Mind Flayer's _wand_: faint illusion (arcane) --> _wand of Invisibility_
Mind Flayer's _wand_: faint evocation (arcane) --> _wand of magic missile_
Naquent's _wand_: faint abjuration (divine) --> _wand of Dispel Magic_
Ukemil's _wand_: faint evocation (divine) --> arcane wand of fireball
Daagra's _chain shirt_: faint abjuration --> _+1 chain shirt_
Ukemil's _short sword_: faint evocation --> _+1 short sword_
Naquent's _boots_: moderate transmutation --> boots of speed
cultist's _ring_: moderate evocation --> no clue 
_lens_: moderate divination --> _lens of detection_ 

Although Thanee could use many of the items (use magical device instead of an unknown command word), the rest of the party won't be able to.  That includes the wands and the boots of speed.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Although Thanee could use many of the items (use magical device instead of an unknown command word), the rest of the party won't be able to.  That includes the wands and the boots of speed.




Right... UMD doesn't give the command word... merely substitutes for it. Well, so much for that. Thanks!

Updating the list above, also moved all the wands we have no command word for to Lenya, and divvied up the potions in some fashion.

Kerwyn and Lenya might trade armors, depending on whether Kerwyn can use +1 AC or +5 to Move Silently better. I'm fine, either way, just a thought.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2006)

Is the _wand of Magic Missile_ 1st-level (one missile)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Is the _wand of Magic Missile_ 1st-level (one missile)?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




level 5, 3 missiles


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 23, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> dmg 8 -10=0, 9-10=0, 12-10=2. Raner takes Fire Dmg 40




Ow.  That was spectacularly inefficient.

Anyone have a _Resist Fire_ handy?


----------



## Endur (Oct 23, 2006)

In two rounds, the party did 196 points of damage to Lareth (and another 150 or so was blocked by DR).  And this is with Lareth having a high ac, DR, SR, and immunity to electricity, fire, cold, and acid.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 23, 2006)

It's very hard to balance a many-to-one fight in 3.5.  With summoned minions that fight was 9 to 1.  Didn't hurt that we had pretty good rolls either.  



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> The eight Great Brass doors swing open.




Could we get a map?  This could get ugly...


----------



## Endur (Oct 23, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Could we get a map?  This could get ugly...




One map coming up.  For some strange reason, I do not have a scanned in map (I have scanned in versions of all of the others, including the Earth and Water node maps).  I'll post a text version of the map in the IC thread.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> In two rounds, the party did 196 points of damage to Lareth (and another 150 or so was blocked by DR). And this is with Lareth having a high ac, DR, SR, and immunity to electricity, fire, cold, and acid.




Yeah, we did pretty well there, and we had some really good weapons against him (the earth elemental and Lenya's _Eldritch Blast_ in particular). 



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> This could get ugly...




You think so?  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 23, 2006)

Holy cow!  Lareth opened some kind of a gate?  Let this be our finest hour!  And I appologize in advance to all the neutral PCs in the group, as Torn will probably have to use her Holy word!


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Holy cow!  Lareth opened some kind of a gate?  Let this be our finest hour!  And I appologize in advance to all the neutral PCs in the group, as Torn will probably have to use her Holy word!




Torn believes, by the presence of the army of fire creatures and the fact that everything is on fire, that she may no longer be on the prime material plane.  If she is no longer on the prime material plane, the holy word will not banish the army of fire creatures (because she is on their plane and she is the outsider, not them).


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

Being on the Elemental Plane of Fire isn't so bad.  All you take is 3d10 damage a round.

On the Earth Elemental Plane, you are completely encased in rock and earth.  If you can't dig, you can't move.  And you have to worry about suffocation.

On the water Elemental Plane, swimming and water-breathing are necessities.

The Air Elemental Plane is probably the nicest to visit, assuming you can fly.  If you can't fly, you get to fall forever.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, yeah, but on the Air plane you can fall in a circle if you want to, so you really don't go that far.


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

*Level Up: everyone except Lenya and Torn*

Everyone except Lenya and Torn went up a level.

Level 15: Lenya
Level 14: Torn
Level 12: Belaver, Kerwyn, Raner
Level 11: Lylamwyn


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

Belaver better remember to give Neshi a scooby snack for saving the party.

Everyone goes up another level.  

Lenya: 16
Torn: 15
Belaver, Kerwyn, and Raner: 13
Lylamwyn: 12


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 24, 2006)

If Belaver doesn't Raner'll buy him a whole box.  

*feels sorry for poor Kerwyn*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 24, 2006)

Hell, we're heroes of Oerth.  We should be able to find someone willing to craft a Decanter of Endless Scooby Snacks.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 24, 2006)

That was one damn fine game! 

Poor Kerwyn didn't get the best of ends, but who cares, he helped take down the Champion of Elemental Evil.


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Poor Kerwyn didn't get the best of ends, but who cares, he helped take down the Champion of Elemental Evil.




Read the last line again.  

Kerwyn knew the answer to his next dilemma.  With the answer and his bluff skills, he got away from the Demons somehow.  (Although he was probably plagued by the demons multiple times over his life, such is the fate of enmity).


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

Everyone who played in this game is invited to join my next game if interested.

Endur's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft.  It is a smaller module than Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil.

My estimate is it will run from this Halloween to Next Halloween.


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

The Orb of Oblivion with the Fire Power Gem had an "at will" plane shift ability to move everyone within fifty feet of the orb to and from the Elemental Fire Node.  The orb also communicated that power to its user mentally.

That was how Lareth could move the party to the node of fire even though he was grappled and silenced.

That was also how Neshi could beam the party home once he lifted the Orb in his mouth (to fetch it for Belaver).


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow.  Certain death to Victory in one small step.  I'm stunned.

So we jumped through a big part of the adventure by killing Lareth prematurely.  That's cool with me.  And I see you're starting a new adventure Endur.  I'm leaving town tomorrow and don't have time to put together a submission for that, but I want you to know I thought this adventure was awesome.  Thanks for all your hard work.  You really kept the pace going.  It takes an exceptional DM to get through this thing.  It's sad that so many heros died, but that's how it should be, I reckon.

I enjoyed it.  Thanks a lot.  See you around the boards.

I'm sure I have some questions too.  Why did Kerwyn get caught there in the end?  I"ll think of some more...


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 24, 2006)

Creative license during wrapup to explain the 'emnity of two demons' draws from the deck I imagine. 

I would be plenty happy to join your next game.  *starts pondering what he wants to play*


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Creative license during wrapup to explain the 'emnity of two demons' draws from the deck I imagine.




Yes, there is a Glabrezu in the Fire Node who has the three remaining gems and has not yet given them to the cultists.  The succubus was in the outer fane and masqueraded as Craven when the party was thrown into jail.

Both demons would have reason to be upset at Kerwyn, so that's why their faces appeared on the draws from the Deck of Many Things.


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> So we jumped through a big part of the adventure by killing Lareth prematurely.




Actually, you did over 90% of the adventure.

Adventure consists of:

Village of Hommlet
Moathouse
ruins of Nulb
Ruined Temple of Elemental Evil (above ground)
Hamlet of Rastor and Orc Tribe
Crater Ridge Mines (over 200 rooms) in Mount Stalagos
Lightning Towers with Spider Eater Rider Garrison outside Outer Fane (for aerial enemies)
Outer Fane
Inner Fane (Black Tower)
Return to Ruined Temple of Elemental Evil (below ground)
Fire Elemental Node

Slaying the Champion of Elemental Evil prevents the cult from accomplishing their goal.  The Inner Fane is mostly optional, although that's where most of the Doom Dreamers are.  The Inner Fane represents the "command staff" of the cult, but its not necessary to slay them to win.  Likewise, its not necessary to slay the inhabitants of the Fire Elemental Node, other than Lareth.

Could you have gained extra levels and treasure by slaying all of the monsters? yes.


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

In high level games, Buff Scry Teleport does come into play.

Buff = the various prep spells cast by Belaver, Lenya, Lylamwyn, and Torn.

Scry= wish #1: How do we foil the cult?

Teleport = wish #2: Bring our enemy and his most important quest item to us.


----------



## Xael (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, err, nice game even if I kinda missed the end.  Danm MMORPGs.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 24, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> In high level games, Buff Scry Teleport does come into play.




Hadn't really thought about it that way, but yeah, that's pretty much what happened.

Good thing the DoMT has a high caster level.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2006)

That was quick. 

If Belaver hadn't sent Neshi, Lenya would have picked up the skull next round (almost posted that for my last action) and tried to UMD it to plane shift us away, since it was pretty likely, that the skull had that power. And winning that combat didn't seem incredibly likely. In fact, surviving more than one round there could have been a challenge already. 

Thanks for the great game, Endur! Good job! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

Xael said:
			
		

> Well, err, nice game even if I kinda missed the end.  Danm MMORPGs.




On another topic, did you and Dalamar graduate or are you still in school?


----------



## Xael (Oct 24, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> On another topic, did you and Dalamar graduate or are you still in school?



Two more years for me (probably more for Dalamar) still left.  :\


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I'm sure I have some questions too.




Ask all the questions you like.

I made some modifications to the adventure.

1. Return to Temple of Elemental Evil was the first 3.0 module, written before they even finished the core rules.  I updated stuff to 3.5 and also incorporated later WOTC books (Feats from Draconomicon for the Dragons, etc.).  Some examples of things that worked differently in 3.0 vs. 3.5 -- at various times, you acquired magical items/spells that no longer existed in 3.5. (ring of warmth).   Advanced monsters that changed size categories were much more powerful than the initial 3.0 rules (i.e. the Large Gargoyle that slew Neshi's snake form and almost killed Kerwyn, the Huge Howler that killed the drunken paladin NPC).  

2.  I added a lot of flavor based on Greyhawk or the prior TOEE module, because RTTOE was more of a mechanics module and counted on the GM to provide flavor.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 24, 2006)

Xael said:
			
		

> Two more years for me (probably more for Dalamar) still left.  :\




Damn MMORPGs!   

For the record, this is the only game I've been involved in that has concluded so neatly.


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> For the record, this is the only game I've been involved in that has concluded so neatly.




To be candid, it did not occur to me that you might wish for Lareth to be summoned to you.  I had to re-read the 3.5 wish paragraph on Transport Travelers to see how that would work.  

Probably the first time I've seen a 3.x wish used for something other than an inherent bonus.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 24, 2006)

Can't argue with it's effectiveness though.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 29, 2006)

Xael said:
			
		

> Two more years for me (probably more for Dalamar) still left.  :\



Yeah, 5 years or so left. What with changing my major from Information Processing to English Philology. 

And it's more of a "Damn anime and student parties!" for me


----------



## Endur (Oct 31, 2006)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Yeah, 5 years or so left. What with changing my major from Information Processing to English Philology.




Good luck.


----------

